# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Help Wanted! - Making a Gunbound-like game for Linux. Wanna help? :D

## DARKGuy

Hey guys!  :Very Happy: 

Well, some of you might be wondering what the hell happened to GP3D... well, what happened is that I don't have the enough experience *yet* to handle myself in the advanced 3D world, handling other things than just textured cubes. But, I don't want to leave OpenGL/SDL/C++... I want to keep learning and go on... maybe the experience will then grow in me and maybe I'll be able to stand against a bigger project... I guess I was too ambitious with GP3D >.<...

Those aren't bad news though! while GP3D is stalled until I can work on it as I'd like to (understanding 3D-model loading even better) I began working on a 2D version of it. That's like, a 2D-OpenGL-accelerated engine. It'll still use stuff from GP3D (in fact, it does) so GP2D will benefit from GP3D and visceversa, which is the most important part... 2D stuff is important in 3D games, and I haven't worked on that part as much as I have now, and I'm glad I did... I've learnt a lot  :Very Happy: .

*BUT... I wanna get to the point:* I like Gunbound. It's a game with cute graphics and highly addictive... too bad it doesn't work under WINE/Cedega because of GameGuard... that's for one thing. The other thing is that I'm thirsty for other kind of games that are seen in Windows but not in Linux, such as this one, or games like Lineage 2 / World of Warcraft / Warcraft 3 / etc (No, Regnum, Last Chaos or Warzone 2100 don't cut it for me, even though they're really impressive as games I admit, made by people with great programming skills that could take me years to learn).

Because of these reasons I decided to start a Linux Gunbound project. I want it to make it like that game - if not better - both for Linux and Windows. This is a good chance too, to make GP2D suitable for quality 2D-OpenGL-Accelerated games, and we'll all learn lots of stuff and have fun at the same time (yes, multiplayer is on my mind).

What about legality? I don't know really. I don't think they can sue me because I'm making a game like that - I'm not gonna use the graphics, nor the music, nor anything from it. In fact, Gunbound is just a multiplayer version of the same genre that started back when you could play Gorillas in QuickBasic, throwing bananas at each other  :Capital Razz:  (or at least, that's as far as I can remember XD). So, I don't think there will be any problem at all, as long as we're not using their media.

I'm gonna use the old GP3D site for hosting the GP2D one, since both are GamePower-related and benefit from each other and I wanna keep everything organized. I need to make the site and all that, but I wanted to gather the people first and start working on the project. Considering we're not loading 3D models or complicated stuf in the 2D OpenGL world, it shouldn't be hard to create (though I feel the network, collisions and physics part are going to be a true hell, but that can be solved! xD... it's 2D, right?  :Capital Razz: ).

If any of you want to help, you're more than welcome!!!  :Very Happy:  I'm looking for art/graphics/music more than anything - Gunbound-style if possible -. For now, if you want to help, make it public here and send me a PM. Once I get the site online we can coordinate stuff from there.

If you read all this through here... man, you deserve a big star  :KDE Star:  xD... nah really, thanks for reading and comment on this!  :Very Happy: 

*News:*

*I'm looking for people who can help with physics*, preferably with projectiles, taking in account gravity, mass, force, wind speed/angle and *people with math knowledge* which can assist us in making the players "tilt" according to the terrain they're on, just look at some GunBound videos on YouTube and you'll see what I'm talking about... that involves doing some calculations and modifying the pixel collision routines heavily, since it's using the sprite's angle now.

Of course, you must have some experience in C++/OpenGL/SDL if you want to help code these routines, or at least some C++ and maths, and I'll implement your functions into the game and test if they work correctly for you  :Smile: .

* We have a temporal site here thanks to Jorgerosa!!: http://www.via2b.com/iteam/  :Very Happy: 
* OMG, we're in Free Gamer's blog! -> http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2007/0...nd-soulfu.html
* Soon, we will be in UGA too!  :Very Happy:  YAY
* Also, there's a (VERY EARLY) gameplay video in YouTube here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJsUsvwu43s
* We have a wiki too! -> http://iteam.wikispaces.com/
* And an *official* IRC channel!



> Server: irc.freenode.net
> Channel: #iteam


*Note:* We have an official forum for the project which you can reach here -> http://www.iteamgame.org/forum/ . So, all the iteam discussion should go in there instead. *However, we'll still be monitoring this thread to keep the community informed* and new people who wish to join or support us can post here too, but just to let you all know that there's an official forum now .

----------


## Cresho

well, if you are interested in the music part, i can cough up some tunes out of my keyboard.  I would'nt mind creating some musical scores for your game.

With the current state of synth tech out there, its extremely easy to create musical scores at extremely low cost. (NO VOCALS!).

----------


## jorgerosa

I can help in graphics, artwork stuff, etc. no costs, only my time is limited. (Im pro in windows  :Sad:   ) Cheers.

----------


## charlieg

Ok...

1. Register a sourceforge project & set up mailing lists
2. Install something like phpBB and/or Wordpress on the site provided by sf.net (yourgame.sf.net) - Wordpress is easy to set up
3. Start putting together info on what you are working on and posting progress
4. Get stuff into SVN and start coding

I can pimp you up on Free Gamer if you have a website (I may even link this forum post depending on my mood tomorrow morning).  However ideas are nothing without infrastructure, so you need to get on the above list ASAP so you have something tangible to point to.

----------


## Frem

No offense, but a lot of games die in the planning stage. Do you have an alpha or something? People will be a lot more liable to help if they see that you've serious enough to have made progress on the code, even if it's using programmer's graphics.  :Smile:

----------


## Sicarius99

DUDE! I would love to help make the game! E-mail me or IM me in MSN. My e-mail is sicarius99@gmail.com

----------


## DARKGuy

> well, if you are interested in the music part, i can cough up some tunes out of my keyboard.  I would'nt mind creating some musical scores for your game.
> 
> With the current state of synth tech out there, its extremely easy to create musical scores at extremely low cost. (NO VOCALS!).


That's great! have you ever played Gunbound before? that can give you an idea of the style of songs I want (they sound like... uh, "cute rock"? XD it's a rare mix  :Capital Razz: )




> I can help in graphics, artwork stuff, etc. no costs, only my time is limited. (Im pro in windows   ) Cheers.


That's great too! time isn't a problem - I'm limited in time too - and what's wrong with being pro in Windows? ^^




> Ok...
> 
> 1. Register a sourceforge project & set up mailing lists
> 2. Install something like phpBB and/or Wordpress on the site provided by sf.net (yourgame.sf.net) - Wordpress is easy to set up
> 3. Start putting together info on what you are working on and posting progress
> 4. Get stuff into SVN and start coding
> 
> I can pimp you up on Free Gamer if you have a website (I may even link this forum post depending on my mood tomorrow morning).  However ideas are nothing without infrastructure, so you need to get on the above list ASAP so you have something tangible to point to.


1. Done (http://gamepower.sourceforge.net). I need to update the site with the new info though, since it's not only 3D now. I've also set up mailing lists too: gamepower-public@lists.sourceforge.net. Gotta wait for activation though.
2. I installed phpBB in there (http://gamepower.sourceforge.net/forum/), the thing is... it doesn't allow me to send emails through it, so people don't get email notifications... do you know how to?
3. I'm gonna do that in the mailing list... I have a rough idea of the project, I just need to put it down on something "material" and show it  :Capital Razz: 
4. I haven't been able to set up SVN correctly... well, I have, but only for me, I dunno how to do it for other users (and it's a pain for me to use, too) so I've been thinking in just using CVS. What do you think?

In short, I have the place where to put the idea, I just need to get working on it and show it. Hey, that's great! it would be awesome ^_^ ... website? the one in point #1  :Capital Razz: 




> No offense, but a lot of games die in the planning stage. Do you have an alpha or something? People will be a lot more liable to help if they see that you've serious enough to have made progress on the code, even if it's using programmer's graphics.


Heh, nice suggestion xD.... actually all I have finished with GP2D is some kind of top-down shoot 'em up example. Sounds simple but it features sprites with scaling/rotation and dynamic animation (for example, a "frame" can have a 2-second delay and another one a 0.5ms delay, so it's easy to "program" animations in the sprites) and alpha (both with PNG's alpha and making them "fade" by changing the "global alpha" of the sprite), music (through SDL_mixer), event handling, some kind of FPS controller (can limit it to some specific FPS) and text rendering using freetype (using code of a NeHe tutorial. Hopefully in the future we can make our own font renderer if the author has problems about us using the code). 

It may not be much but I think it should be enough to start working on it. I need to comment the code and sort it out for releasing an early version of the engine. You see, the idea is to make the game using my engine as framework, and improving it to meet the needs of the game. That's a great idea both to make the game and improve the engine at the same time, not to mention it'll make it even more gamemaking-directed to.

What I can do right now though, is to show a screenshot of the test program I've been working on to test the engine:






> DUDE! I would love to help make the game! E-mail me or IM me in MSN. My e-mail is sicarius99@gmail.com


Awesome! I'll be sure to get in contact soon ^^

----------


## jorgerosa

"and what's wrong with being pro in Windows?" - i mean that i can have trouble using linux software, because im not used to, but seems to me now that will be no problem.

----------


## pixelstuff

argh! trying to register at gunbound to see what its like but the registration is always down  :d'oh!:  the screenshots look promising though. are you going for anime-style?

----------


## jorgerosa

Im now working on artwork and graphics for the game with DG. Then he will put online in 2-3 days. We hope.  :Wink:

----------


## DARKGuy

> argh! trying to register at gunbound to see what its like but the registration is always down  the screenshots look promising though. are you going for anime-style?


:/ I dunno about the registration  :Sad:  . Anime style? not much really, I'm trying to make it more cel-shaded like (just outlining the sprites and such) rather than anime-like. This allows for using nice-looking graphics where cute graphics aren't an option  :Capital Razz: . The game will be modificable too, so you can make your own mods and change the graphics from the game. I'm looking forward to include that feature in the game for sure.




> Im now working on artwork and graphics for the game with DG. Then he will put online in 2-3 days. We hope.


Yup, hopefully, let's see how it all goes  :Very Happy: . At least I'll have some graphics to show something more concrete  :Wink:  ... I've been working on collision detection now (bounding box + pixel collision)... looks kinda tricky heh  :Capital Razz:

----------


## charlieg

Regarding the forums, I decided to use www.freeforums.org for FreeTrain.  It's easier that way (let somebody else handle the admin issues).  Linky.

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, i found what the idea is here: Gunbound - Like i sayd... just an idea!

----------


## charlieg

Watching the video, it looks very similar to Wormux just with slightly fancier weapons & graphics.  Perhaps you should look at extending their codebase rather than writing your own from scratch?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Regarding the forums, I decided to use www.freeforums.org for FreeTrain.  It's easier that way (let somebody else handle the admin issues).  Linky.


Hey, I've been looking for something like that for ages! thanks for the link! ... what about features though? can I backup the database in case I move the forum somewhere else? what about themes? user management? bans, etc?




> OK, i found what the idea is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czpHzlpj-_c
> Like i sayd... just an idea! Of course with DG code things will be much better!


Duh, I should've put a video/screenshot in this post here then  :Brick wall:  but thanks heh, your art looks great for the kind of game... gah! if only I could accelerate the process so I can show some screenies xD.... but I've got some good news: bounding box collision is working! next is pixel-perfect collision and other stuff  :Wink:   :Guitar:  




> Watching the video, it looks very similar to Wormux just with slightly fancier weapons & graphics.  Perhaps you should look at extending their codebase rather than writing your own from scratch?


Personally I like to write my own things from scratch because I learn a lot from trial and error, documenting myself and such. Of course, there is stuff that I can't do alone by lack of experience, so I try to look for code around the net and study it (or implement in my code in any case) ... some people that when they learn, and with time they make their own algorithms too, so it's all good. I can't work with someone else's code for God's sake, since I have my own programming style and it's hard for me to adapt to someone else's style (though I have to do it at work... and it's a PAIN) but I've found that others can adapt easily to my style (dunno why?) so it's alright I guess. No one has ever tried to make a project like mine (Wormux is a worms clone, not a gunbound clone) so...

The idea of making this game is to improve the GP2D library. I just didn't want to make it without any game or "insign project" to show, so it isn't like "hey, you can make games with it but no one has made a game with it yet" ... that gives a BAD impression, and I don't want that.

Besides, the game looks nice and all, but it's too worms-like (UI and style). Gunbound is pretty different - when you get a chance get on a windows box and try it, you'll see why I say this  :Capital Razz: 

*Edit:* Here's a screenshot of my latest collision tests (provisional graphics of course, I'm not a big artist and that SuSe lizard is there on purpose  :Capital Razz: ). I'm trying to get the coordinates in the images out of the overlapping collision rectangle - it's hard x_x

----------


## DARKGuy

Well, I just received another email from Jorgerosa  :Very Happy: !!!... man, his art is AWESOME!! it's incredible the skill of the people that conform this great community, just take a look at this wallpaper he just sent me!

(Click for larger, 1600x1200 image!)



Aren't they cute? ^___^ I think they're adorable, the perfect kind of graphics the game will have!  :Very Happy: . Also, yes, the game is gonna be named "i-team" for now. Why? Jorge's idea  :Smile: 

On another note, the project is going to have its own website and url address too, so it won't share the gamepower address one. Also, I just need to know how to read the pixels of a GL texture to finish my pixel-perfect collision routine. I'm working on it right now.

Way to go!  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## charlieg

That looks seriously cool. 8)

----------


## DARKGuy

> That looks seriously cool. 8)


It is!  :Very Happy: 

Also, I can detect now the alpha of every pixel in a surface! this means I can have pixel-perfect collision now! just take a look at this!  :Very Happy: 



Now I'll just have to get some time tomorrow to finish my pixel-perfect collision routine and keep going!  :Very Happy:   :Guitar:

----------


## DARKGuy

YEAH baby!  :Very Happy:  pixel-perfect collision is finally done!  :Very Happy:  now I'm gonna need some graphics to start working on the project now, now that I have a base to start with  :Wink: .

Now, using the chance to bump too  :Capital Razz:  (sorry xD) if somebody else wants to help with the project they're welcome to!  :Very Happy:  I'm still looking for musicians, opengl/sdl/c++ programmers and any other kind of help you can bring! =)

----------


## cisforcojo

I'm not a fan at all of 'cute' art but that wallpaper is pretty awesome.

Debian uses a devil though? I thought that was FreeBSD.

----------


## L_darkness

Hey,

I sent you a PM with information about my skills.

If you need a hand, let me know.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey,
> 
> I sent you a PM with information about my skills.
> 
> If you need a hand, let me know.


Cool! I just answered you  :Smile: , glad you got interested!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

On other news (lol), I'm now working on the first alpha of the game... it'll take some time I bet.. but I don't think it'll pass too much time before we see some of these little guys to throw stuff at each other  :Wink:  since right now I've been programming the movement on the terrain (and we can have a scrolling background image, too!) and it's going alright... just some small tweaks here and there and it'll keep going  :Wink:

----------


## DARKGuy

Well, using the chance to bump xD... I just finished having a long, nice talk with L_darkness... that guy is a genius, thanks to him I was able to finish the terrain detection routine! but not just that, the character even jumps! XD it's awesome  :Very Happy:  I've also set SVN up by his suggestion and we're gonna try to get some code online tomorrow (hopefully!).

Screenshots coming soon!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jorgerosa

*cisforcojo is right!* Sorry to linux Debian and freeBSD fans, My fault! - You see... im new in this Linux stuff... BUT im going to fix this right now!...

----------


## hikaricore

> Well, I just received another email from Jorgerosa !!!... man, his art is AWESOME!! it's incredible the skill of the people that conform this great community, just take a look at this wallpaper he just sent me!
> 
> Aren't they cute? ^___^ I think they're adorable, the perfect kind of graphics the game will have! . Also, yes, the game is gonna be named "i-team" for now. Why? Jorge's idea 
> 
> On another note, the project is going to have its own website and url address too, so it won't share the gamepower address one. Also, I just need to know how to read the pixels of a GL texture to finish my pixel-perfect collision routine. I'm working on it right now.
> 
> Way to go! !!


That is frackin beautiful.

----------


## cisforcojo

Haha I didn't mean anything by it. No one likes a critic. I think it's amazing you made so many cool characters with really NOTHING to go with. SUSE is the only one that KINDA has a character. If you used Sabayon you could use a chicken, but that's it.

----------


## jorgerosa

cisforcojo, you *really* help me with your critic! I was doing it in the wrong way! But, like i said, i´ll fix it...  ... ...and Now its fixed! Just see the picture, and big thx man! =D>

----------


## hikaricore

Besides being fixed it's now +1 character. ^_^

Can't beat that either.

----------


## jorgerosa

I just remenbered about one little issue... *No felames there!!!* OPS!
But what character(s) could i change to female(s), without being killed by someone?... huuummmmmmmm...  :Confused:  :Pray:  Maybe... "Ubin"? ...lol

----------


## L_darkness

The best way of not getting killed by anyone would be to create both a male and a female version of each of those. (That way you are not saying that any distro is only for males or females)

----------


## jorgerosa

Sorry, L_darkness and hikaricore (bottom post) not for now men! Remenber that each character will have lots of animation,
just see this example in attachement. I´ll animate these ones for now (and i´ll need LOTS of time to do it). BUT later, (new version, maybe) i´ll work on female ones too. ...Maybe NOT.

----------


## hikaricore

> The best way of not getting killed by anyone would be to create both a male and a female version of each of those. (That way you are not saying that any distro is only for males or females)


aye that would be perfect (though I do imagine it would take much more time to do this way)

As well as not mislabeling distros as gender specific, it would add *sex appeal*.  ^_^

Like this famous Uubuntu background for example. lol

----------


## L_darkness

Yeah, we do need that design document so we can know which features we are going to develop and in what order. But as far as I could understand, we are aiming for a mod-friendly design, so adding characters shouldn't be a problem after the game is released.

Also, I like the animations.

I'll try to do my best to help this game development. 

Bye,

----------


## pixelstuff

> I just remenbered about one little issue... *No felames there!!!* OPS!
> But what character(s) could i change to female(s), without being killed by someone?... huuummmmmmmm...  Maybe... "Ubin"? ...lol


As they all have neither dicks or breasts but look cute I thought they were all little girls. And Susi is a  girls name.  :d'oh!:  
Before you make only one female make none female.

----------


## deathbyswiftwind

I think what you guys are doing is awesome. I just wish I had some skills that could help but I dont. Keep up the great work guys!

----------


## DracoPsycho

I love this so far! I really like Gunbound but won't boot to Windows just to play it, so I'm really looking forward to this. I guess it won't be so much multiplayer-ish, though. But hey, i.e. Worms is great gaming experience too, even with 2 ppl on 1 comp.

I also wish I could help but my programming skills are probably too poor to even understand what's going on in there...

----------


## scotty2hott2k

them graphics are awesome, keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## cisforcojo

> As they all have neither dicks or breasts but look cute I thought they were all little girls. And Susi is a girls name.
> Before you make only one female make none female.


Hahaha I can't stop laughing about this for some reason. That's the dark ******* in me. I say the characters look fine and it would be really hard to make them look male or female. Besides the Bisid one which looks the most male to me. I've never played Gunbound but is the gender issue really an issue? From my experience, this seems like the kinda detail that should and can be addressed last. "Feature-creep" can ruin game development. This is hardly a sophisticated feature but since the game isn't even in Alpha yet, my vote goes to don't worry about it.

Graphics look REALLY good though. jorgerosa, what do you use for gfx? Early on you said you used Windows (guessing Photoshop) but you did mention you could try using linux right? Are you using GIMP?

EDIT: Interesting how 'dicks' is fine but b*stard gets starred. I'd be interested to see the hierarchy of bad language

----------


## jorgerosa

> I just wish I had some skills that could help but I dont...


   and   


> I also wish I could help


...???... You REALLY ARE helping, its very important your support with your comments, its VERY GREATFULLY, to come home after a mad day, and read stuff like that.
You can´t imagine how important it is! That´s the only reason that keep me (us?) going on! BIG THX!!!




> Graphics look REALLY good though. jorgerosa, what do you use for gfx? Early on you said you used Windows (guessing Photoshop) but you did mention you could try using linux right? Are you using GIMP?


I shouldn´t say this here in the forums,  :Whistle:  but here goes anyway: Im using 3D Studio Max (for backgrounds, etc.), Photoshop (for textures, etc.), Corel Draw (Most work with this one), Corel PowerTRACE, Corel Photo-Paint, and some other ones (only for some touchs and effects) all in a Windows XP... I know, i know! I could use only Linux software, (like Blender, GIMP, so on...) in future i´ll work ONLY with Linux applications, i promise, but first i´ll need some time to learn, and for now we all just want to bring this game to life, as fast as we can, ok guys? (sorry about that)...   :Wink: 




> Hahaha I can't stop laughing about this for some reason


OK, cisforcojo, do you want to laught a bit more? Hope this help: See the atached image, and imagine that the "Ubin" with a little ****, or even if i convert it into a girl... he is already nacked...  :Shocked:  :Shocked: ... hhuuummmm.... The game will be a success, right? lol (im having GREAT fun with all this stuff, and with your posts, also) lol, lol, lol...
BTW, I just cant put a '****' in "Ubin", because it will touch the ground, ok? (BESIDES he´s an African little guy, that would be an BIG problem...)  :Embarassed:  :Liar:

----------


## cisforcojo

About using only Linux apps, I say go with what's best for you. Makes the most sense.
I don't think the Linux graphic dev department is QUITE there yet so use what you can make the best art with.
Just a pain in the *** to reboot all the time. I've got a couple things that I'd LOVE to see ported (speed-reading app called EyeQ mostly)

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, first *intro* and *background* for *Debinous Planet* (Debin´s home world) are done! (still, this must be aproved first by DG). Hope you like. Cya.

----------


## hikaricore

*jaw drops*

All I have to say is if the game is up to par with the graphics the linux gaming community is going to be blown away.

----------


## pirothezero

who do i send something to for involvement in dev?

About to finish school and could use some r&r. 

There a website?

----------


## DracoPsycho

About gender stuff. I think that charaters right now are genderless and that's really fine. Did you have genders in Worms? DId you have bugs with dicks or breasts?  :Wink:  I think that it's not important really. Right now they are really cute and that's what counts. 

In Gunbound you have genders but hey, it's MMO type game where you somehow represent yourself in front of other players and I don't think it's necessary in *iTeam* (I hope apple won't sue you  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## hikaricore

Apple doesn't own the letter "i" nor does it own the concept of putting it next to a word without a space.

Don't be an iTard.  ^_^

hhehe

----------


## DracoPsycho

Yeah, I know, just a joke  :Wink:

----------


## BackwardsDown

Hi,

I am a novice in programming C++. I have written for example a tetris-clone in win32, a program that sort's music according to id3-tags, and some other dull stuff like a 1 level mario clone.

I would like to see if I can be of any help with programming the actual gunbound-like-game. I have played gunbound myself for some time until it became to bloated to be fun.

I understand that the engine and gunbound clone are going to be developed semi-seperately? Does the gunbound clone itself has a sourceforge-page yet (edit: found it)?

Update: I have compiled the iteam svn-version. It seems to work fine, altough GamePower is spitting some video-errors.

----------


## scotty2hott2k

jorgerosa your art work is amazing! keep up the good work!

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, guys. I developed a website for this stuff. NOTE: That is a commercial area, BUT nothing to do with this project. OK!?
I hope DG have soon a good place (website) to place all this stuff there, meanwhile the link for *iteam* is: www.via2b.com

----------


## BackwardsDown

Look's nice :Smile: 

update: I liked the white one (layout) better, looks good with the banner.

----------


## L_darkness

Hey i have been trying to contact you. I was working a lot in the code, and found some bugs in the graphic library, please contact me asap (i'm online)

----------


## DARKGuy

> *jaw drops*
> 
> All I have to say is if the game is up to par with the graphics the linux gaming community is going to be blown away.


And it *will!*  :Wink: 




> who do i send something to for involvement in dev?
> 
> About to finish school and could use some r&r. 
> 
> There a website?


You should send it to me, I just modified my profile so you can get my MSN from it. Glad you got interested!  :Very Happy: .




> Don't be an iTard.  ^_^


 :LOL:  that made my day xDDDD




> Hi,
> 
> I am a novice in programming C++. I have written for example a tetris-clone in win32, a program that sort's music according to id3-tags, and some other dull stuff like a 1 level mario clone.
> 
> I would like to see if I can be of any help with programming the actual gunbound-like-game. I have played gunbound myself for some time until it became to bloated to be fun.
> 
> I understand that the engine and gunbound clone are going to be developed semi-seperately? Does the gunbound clone itself has a sourceforge-page yet (edit: found it)?
> 
> Update: I have compiled the iteam svn-version. It seems to work fine, altough GamePower is spitting some video-errors.


Greetings! very glad you got interested in the project too!... hm, that's interesting stuff really, it would be cool to see one of those someday  :Smile: . For helping, it would be good to have an idea of how 2D game programming works (I guess you do, judging by your tetris and mario clone) and have some basic experience in SDL with OpenGL together, I have a couple links that might help you if you're interested to learn  :Smile: . That's good, to have played the game, so you know exactly what the project is going to be!.

Yes, the library and iteam are going to be developed separately. iteam is just a game project designed to make an awesome game for Linux and to showcase GP2D.

Nice, good to know it worked out-of-the-box. What video errors does it say? it would be good to know  :Smile: .




Well people, I've had a hard week and I've had too little time to work on iteam/GP2D as much as I'd like, hopefully I'll get some free time this weekend and I'll be able to sort some things out. L_darness is oficially now in the project as programmer, YAY!  :Very Happy: . He has helped me a lot with more stuff, great  :Smile: .

Jorgerosa's art is truly impressive I must say, really gives some kind of unique feeling to the game, let's see if we have something playable soon, once I get some time  :Capital Razz: .

Now, I need to go to bed  :Capital Razz:  yay!

----------


## charlieg

Look at the top of the page.  Somebody is trying to help you.  :Wink:

----------


## hikaricore

> Look at the top of the page.  Somebody is trying to help you.





> L_darness is oficially now in the project as programmer, YAY! . He has helped me a lot with more stuff, great .


Large Post crits you for 8342.

lol  :Smile:

----------


## BackwardsDown

> Nice, good to know it worked out-of-the-box. What video errors does it say? it would be good to know .





> [GamePower] SYSTEM: Debug mode: Enabled.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] SDL initialized
> [GamePower] VIDEO: OpenGL flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Double Buffer flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Hardware Palette flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Resizable flag set.
> *[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Surfaces cannot be stored in hardware memory.*
> *[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Hardware blitting cannot be done*
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] Software blitting can be done
> ...


I don't know if these are acually errors or just warnings. I am getting a frame rate of +- 35 with my cpu on 100% load.
And when I get back from full screen my resolution doesnt goes back to 1280x1024 automatically.

Some extra info:

Videocard:
Nvidia Gforce 4 4800SE 
128MB 
restricted drivers installed
compiz off

CPU: 
Pentium 4 
2,4Ghz

----------


## DARKGuy

> Large Post crits you for 8342.
> 
> lol


 :LOL:  




> I don't know if these are acually errors or just warnings. I am getting a frame rate of +- 35 with my cpu on 100% load.
> And when I get back from full screen my resolution doesnt goes back to 1280x1024 automatically.
> 
> Some extra info:
> 
> Videocard:
> Nvidia Gforce 4 4800SE 
> 128MB 
> restricted drivers installed
> ...


Well, to me they're normal because that's exactly the same output I get both in Windows and Linux. I haen't found any other computer yet that can output anything different.

Now, I don't know yet why it doesn't go back to normal resolution... it's annoying I know >.< hope to get it solved soon  :Capital Razz: 

About the FPS... that's because I limited it to 30 (or 60?) in the test. Try commenting the gp2d::SetFPS() line in iteam.cpp and compile again  :Wink:

----------


## BackwardsDown

> About the FPS... that's because I limited it to 30 (or 60?) in the test. Try commenting the gp2d::SetFPS() line in iteam.cpp and compile again


It's limited at 60fps but my framerate doesnt goes further than 35. When I set the fps at 10 it stays at 10 but my computer wont go any higher than 35.

Now I have deleted iteam from my computer and grabbed the svn version again, but now it wont compile anymore.

In file included from iteam.cpp:1:
globals.h:3:29: error: ../src/lib/gp2d.h: No such file or directory.

The gp2d source isn't being included anymore in the i-team-svn.

----------


## L_darkness

HI,

The GP2D source is not included anymore in the svn because it is not part of the iteam project. The GP2D is a branch of the gamepower library that has it's own svn.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamepower

----------


## BackwardsDown

But the iteam svn should be able to compile on it's own.

And is iteam always working with the svn version of the engine? I think it should be easier when every month/2weeks or so a semi-stable release of the engine goes into the svn of iteam. Although I have no experience with this.

----------


## wounded

The Debinous description image was hilarious. I can't wait for this, you guys are definitely onto something.

----------


## L_darkness

It is included, you need to change your Library path so it can find libgp2d.so.

If you just updated from the svn just do 
 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBARY_PATH

before running iteam.

----------


## DARKGuy

> But the iteam svn should be able to compile on it's own.
> 
> And is iteam always working with the svn version of the engine? I think it should be easier when every month/2weeks or so a semi-stable release of the engine goes into the svn of iteam. Although I have no experience with this.





> It is included, you need to change your Library path so it can find libgp2d.so.
> 
> If you just updated from the svn just do 
>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBARY_PATH
> 
> before running iteam.


That too.

Besides, GP2D and iteam are two separate projects. The first SVN version was just a test, now it's all like it should be.

----------


## bobbocanfly

That game looks AMAZING! Cant wait to play it at some point. Wish i was better at C++ so i could help out  :Sad:

----------


## Ameliorate

Hey,
I think I might have some spare time this summer and I would like to contribute to this project.
Here is a list of some relevant skills
1. 2 Year Java  Programmer
2. 1 Year Art class - for designs if needed
3. Plays Piano - for designing ingame music

If you could use any of this then let me know and I will try to get something worked out for you.
Thanks, 
Kent

----------


## ebichu

Since I have almost no experience in programming and stuff, I can kindly offer some webspace if you'd like.
I have 200 gigs of space and 2TB of bandwith (haha, DH hosting).
Contact me if you need. ^^

----------


## jorgerosa

bobbocanfly, Ameliorate and ebichu, thx for your interest in help.
Contacting DarkGuy seems hard now. But i know he´s working on a site for code stuff. (I guess) Maybe to share the code with coders, that could help him. I hope that he see this posts, soon. Well... meanwhyle this is: www.via2b.com/iteam (some screenshots, news, and a link for his downloads at sourceforge)

----------


## DARKGuy

> That game looks AMAZING! Cant wait to play it at some point. Wish i was better at C++ so i could help out


Awr, that's alright, you already help out by showing your interest in it! ^__^ makes us know the effort is really worth it  :Smile: 




> Hey,
> I think I might have some spare time this summer and I would like to contribute to this project.
> Here is a list of some relevant skills
> 1. 2 Year Java  Programmer
> 2. 1 Year Art class - for designs if needed
> 3. Plays Piano - for designing ingame music
> 
> If you could use any of this then let me know and I will try to get something worked out for you.
> Thanks, 
> Kent


Thanks for your interest  :Smile:  - you look very skillful indeed... if you want to tinker with the GP2D/iteam code which is in SVN you can, and contribute with any additions you think GP2D/iteam could use. If you want to do art, then look ar Jorge's art and see if you can come up with something around that cartoony style... if you can then show it and I'll talk with Jorge and see.

Now, if you ask me, I'm interested more in your piano skills... have you ever played GunBound or listened to its soundtrack? if you haven't yet, then go here -> http://webpages.charter.net/kcirtap/Gunbound.html <- and download some samples of the soundtrack... I'm looking for a similar style. Anything you can contribute with is welcome!  :Very Happy: .




> Since I have almost no experience in programming and stuff, I can kindly offer some webspace if you'd like.
> I have 200 gigs of space and 2TB of bandwith (haha, DH hosting).
> Contact me if you need. ^^


Hehe, thanks for the offer! I don't have anything online yet except the site that Jorge made up temporally for the game... but when I have something concrete to put online, I'll make sure to have you in my choices  :Wink: .




> bobbocanfly, Ameliorate and ebichu, thx for your interest in help.
> Contacting DarkGuy seems hard now. But i know he´s working on a site for code stuff. (I guess) Maybe to share the code with coders, that could help him. I hope that he see this posts, soon. Well... meanwhyle this is: www.via2b.com/iteam (some screenshots, news, and a link for his downloads at sourceforge)


It is hard, isn't it?  :Wink:  ... been damn busy, I'm glad the weekend has begun, I should have something more complete to show you all now that Jorge kindly converted his artwork to SVG so I could use it  :Smile: . Actually, I'm working right now on adding some of your art to the game so we can keep on and have something even better to show. For sharing code we already have SVN and it's working fine and dandy (I'm a n00b at it, but I'm improving thanks to a tutorial L_darkness sent me, yay!).

I gotta send you an email though xD.

Also, I'm not gonna be online tomorrow too much... Mother's day coming this sunday and I have to spend the weekend with my grandmas and such, so I'll mostly check around at nights when I'm home for sure  :Smile: .

----------


## Perfect Storm

Well, I don't have time to help (as I have my own project to tend too), but if you guys want advetisement/news stuff to UGA, just PM me.

----------


## BackwardsDown

I have rewritten a part of the iteam-svn so the fps goes way up (+- 14 times). But I dont have the permission to put it in the svn-repository. Could you (darkguy) arrange that for me? On sourceforge I have the same name as on the ubuntuforums (BackwardsDown). 

I tried to send you an email but all my mails are being returned to sender :Sad:

----------


## jorgerosa

> I tried to send you an email but all my mails are being returned to sender


Hi BD, Try send an email to me: jorge.bigarte@gmail.com then ill try to forward to darkguy. (all my emails  go ok to him, im not posting his email here, because i dont know if he wants to do so.)

----------


## BackwardsDown

> Hi BD, Try send an email to me: jorge.bigarte@gmail.com then ill try to forward to darkguy. (all my emails  go ok to him, im not posting his email here, because i dont know if he wants to do so.)


Ok, if I need to send him something I will send it to you. I am using the email adress he has in his profile.

----------


## BackwardsDown

Do you (namely darkguy and l-darkness) have joined the i-team and gp2d mailing list's on sourceforge? So we can use that to discuss some of the technical stuff. For example, the svn doesnt run here anymore. Although it compiles fine:




> niels@niels-desktop:~/iteam/i-team$ ./iteam
> [GamePower] SYSTEM: Debug mode: Enabled.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] SDL initialized
> [GamePower] VIDEO: OpenGL flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Double Buffer flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Hardware Palette flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Resizable flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Surfaces cannot be stored in hardware memory.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Hardware blitting cannot be done
> ...


With a debugger I cant seem to find out where the problem lies, I think something with init.c but I am not sure.

edit:
my mistake, I needed to copy the newest .so file to my /lib/ directory.

----------


## paparappa

Maybe i could help with your project, well I don't know anything about game programming but I'm quite experienced with PHP. Maybe I could make an official site for iTeam in PHP ? Im quite busy at the moment but just contact me if you're interested.

----------


## BackwardsDown

I think any help is very welcome :Smile: . Although we dont have very much content to put on a site (yet), exept for some development screenshots.

Also, I was wondering which font is being used on the text in the gui (providing that we are problably going to use this font), so things like character name's can be rendered in that font:
http://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/vi...ame/bottom.png

----------


## DARKGuy

> Maybe i could help with your project, well I don't know anything about game programming but I'm quite experienced with PHP. Maybe I could make an official site for iTeam in PHP ? Im quite busy at the moment but just contact me if you're interested.


Well, any help is welcome indeed  :Very Happy:  but we don't have much to show online yet  :Sad:  we're planning to have a site up when there is at least a playable version of the game... which is gonna be in quite some time... so, until the first playable version is finished, I can't do much in the web-dev department yet  :Capital Razz: 




> I think any help is very welcome. Although we dont have very much content to put on a site (yet), exept for some development screenshots.
> 
> Also, I was wondering which font is being used on the text in the gui (providing that we are problably going to use this font), so things like character name's can be rendered in that font:
> http://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/vi...ame/bottom.png


Oh, Eras Bold ITC  :Smile:

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey guys I have just found out about this Project and I would love to help out. I can make some game play footage videos and post them on youtube or something. You know like current progress on the project and game play thus far. I am currently working on my BA in game design \ game coding and this would be a great start with a serious project. 

Some of my skills.:
Programing;
C++ C#, VB,  PHP, Java, Action Script, TorqueScript , HTML, XHTML, XML, Python, Bash Scripting, Dos Scripting  :Sad:  <-- I didn't say that ok  :Wink: 

I have also worked w/ Ogre a Open source graphics engine and Torque a game engine.
Note: This all has been a while since i did hard core Programing, but can take a look at the source to see if I can help out  :Smile: 

Graphics Progs:
Gimp, Xara Xtream, Inkscape, Blender some what but still a noob lol

I can use Photoshop but choose not to  :Wink: 

Video Progs
Transcode, Mplayer for encoding
Cinelera for video editing

Audio:
Audacidy for sound editing and recording. <-can't compose music yet  :Sad: 


Customer service stuff:
over 4 years of customer service w/ the fallowing
Escalated calls,
Inbound and outbound calls <- yes i worked in centers but I have left that life.
Retention, Billing, Technical, Collections, Workorders, Account setup\start up, Account maintenance Managing meetings & meeting details\planing, wow this list is long lol. so all around customer service crap. 

Other Random skills,
Flash 8, Dreamweaver 8, Counterstrike, Can slam a bottle of Beer, extensive knowledge of satalight technology,  Proud Father. Can wipe own ***  :Smile: 

I hope some of my skills will help you out or you can use me for something. If you ask I might have some other skills you can use. this was just off the top of my head. 

PS:Sorry for this long *** list guys have a better day

----------


## hikaricore

*zaps thread with paddles*

----------


## Judo

I've been reading everything in this thread and the SVN.  I want to help, but like others, I'm not sure if I have enough skill.

I've been using C++ a lot lately in order to get my skills up to a useful level, but I doubt they are.  On the other hand, I am my own biggest critic, so who knows...

Another worry is my math skills.  I'm just beginning calculus.  Is that needed for a 2D game?

Other than programming, I have a good amount of knowledge of digital video (and audio and containers, etc.).

I can do graphic design, as well, but I'm nowhere near as talented as jorgerosa.

I'll stick around in case there's something I can do and I'll try to recruit some other people.

----------


## Billy the Kid

I would love to help out with this game, although my skills are limited to Python and basic C++, I am familiar with programming logic and theory.  I could also help with some of the "background" graphics.  This looks like a great project, and a fun game.  If there is any way I can help out, just let me know.

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all.
Ei, Billy the Kid, nice to see that your first post was right in this thread! Welcome!
Judo: "I'm nowhere near as talented as jorgerosa." - How can you say that? We don´t know, man! Everyone has talent, only different taste!
*DarkGuy is working like hell in the game, and...  ssshhhhhhh... wait for news very soon.... surprises... *girls... *drinks... *money...
*(*Im not sure about these...)

----------


## dfreer

> Hello all.
> *DarkGuy is working like hell in the game, and...  ssshhhhhhh... wait for news very soon.... surprises... *girls... *drinks... *money...*


a video game that gets me girls, drinks, AND money!? where do i sign?  :Popcorn: 
never played gunbound but interested in playing when you get a beta up, good luck all!

mad props to DARKGuy, jorgerosa, and everyone else involved!

----------


## Billy the Kid

jorgerosa, I was looking at the character sprites (dudes) for the game, they look great, especially Susi.
Unfortunately, I think a major distribution has been forgotten: Gentoo.
I'm a Gentoo user, and I think it's a great distribution, I think it would also make a good sprite, as it would be the only purple one.  If it could be included, that would be great, please let me know.

----------


## Sammi

This is a great project. I really like the idea of the library and the game. You guys seem to be really digging in. I am waiting anxiously for a playable version  :Very Happy:

----------


## christhemonkey

I personally would call the background music for gunbound, *cheese*!

And i shall see if i can whip together some nice cheese a la gunbound style if i get some free time...


The music also seems to loop once the track has finished?
(so ending on say a dominant and then going back to the start of the track in the tonic key so as to create one seemless never ending piece, having never played this game can i just ask if this is the case?)

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey guys I have just found out about this Project and I would love to help out. I can make some game play footage videos and post them on youtube or something. You know like current progress on the project and game play thus far. I am currently working on my BA in game design \ game coding and this would be a great start with a serious project. 
> 
> Some of my skills.:
> Programing;
> C++ C#, VB,  PHP, Java, Action Script, TorqueScript , HTML, XHTML, XML, Python, Bash Scripting, Dos Scripting  <-- I didn't say that ok 
> 
> I have also worked w/ Ogre a Open source graphics engine and Torque a game engine.
> Note: This all has been a while since i did hard core Programing, but can take a look at the source to see if I can help out 
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow XD first of all thanks for getting interested! ^_^.

o.o looks like you have a ton of skills  :Capital Razz:  well who knows, I'm mostly looking for music/sound and a tad bit of programming... since you seem to have experience with Ogre/Torque and game programming I guess the code (in C/C++) shouldn't be too hard for you to understand. If you want to contribute then grab the SVN version and see if you can spot bugs or see if a function can be improved/optimized in any way, I'm mostly looking for that programming-wise right now since I'm concerned for the code to work as faster and efficiently as possible ^^, so any help you can bring is welcome! ^_^.

By the way, is there any way I can contact you through IM? xD.




> I've been reading everything in this thread and the SVN.  I want to help, but like others, I'm not sure if I have enough skill.
> 
> I've been using C++ a lot lately in order to get my skills up to a useful level, but I doubt they are.  On the other hand, I am my own biggest critic, so who knows...
> 
> Another worry is my math skills.  I'm just beginning calculus.  Is that needed for a 2D game?
> 
> Other than programming, I have a good amount of knowledge of digital video (and audio and containers, etc.).
> 
> I can do graphic design, as well, but I'm nowhere near as talented as jorgerosa.
> ...


Thanks for getting interested too ^^! Well, we don't know how your artwork looks like, so if you want to help with the graphics, why don't you show off some of your work? else, you could help with programming... same as above, I'm looking for bugfixes and rewriting of functions to make them work more efficiently (the goal of GP2D is to write the less code as possible, that's an idea for you ^^ ). About calculus, hey, I don't have awesome math skills too so xD... I dunno really, does that involves angles, vectors, stuff like that? if so, it could be useful too ^^. If you want to check the SVN and help a bit, go for it ^_^.

By the way, is there any way I can contact you through IM? (yeah, you too xD)




> I would love to help out with this game, although my skills are limited to Python and basic C++, I am familiar with programming logic and theory.  I could also help with some of the "background" graphics.  This looks like a great project, and a fun game.  If there is any way I can help out, just let me know.


Thanks for getting interested! ^^', well, is there any way I can contact you through IM? maybe you can show me what you can do and see ^^!.




> a video game that gets me girls, drinks, AND money!? where do i sign? 
> never played gunbound but interested in playing when you get a beta up, good luck all!
> 
> mad props to DARKGuy, jorgerosa, and everyone else involved!





> This is a great project. I really like the idea of the library and the game. You guys seem to be really digging in. I am waiting anxiously for a playable version


Hahahah XD ^___^ thanks you two for the support!!!!! it's greatly appreciated! ^__^.




> I personally would call the background music for gunbound, *cheese*!
> 
> And i shall see if i can whip together some nice cheese a la gunbound style if i get some free time...
> 
> 
> The music also seems to loop once the track has finished?
> (so ending on say a dominant and then going back to the start of the track in the tonic key so as to create one seemless never ending piece, having never played this game can i just ask if this is the case?)


Ah, awesome! thanks for getting interested! ^_^. Yay for cheese! everyone loves cheese xD.

Well, yes, the music is made to be looped... BUT according to what I've been listening while playing, the songs have some chores that work both for beginning the song and looping it, it's more noticeable in the song #8 you can download in the website I posted in page 6 or 5 if I recall correctly. I look forward to listening to the songs! ^^;;

Now, about me... I've been lost in MSN, been having a hard week at school, work and home, and I'm slowly getting some bits of free time... I'm trying to work on the craters and such (editing a GL texture in realtime) with no avail, so I've been working on a turns system instead, that way we can add lots of characters, have them cycle in turns and to be able to swap places in the turn queue. So far I've got the multiple character creation done, now I'm working on the turns system... so I might update SVN this week (hopefully)... other than that, I've been waiting for some of Jorge's artwork to keep going, since he's converting it to Inkscape so I can edit it freely to adapt it for the game's needs :3.

It's really encouraging to see you all getting interested and supporting our work, *GREAT THANKS!!!!!* ^^ I think there's no better reward than that :_) (other than _playing_ the game :3 when we have it ready, hehe xD)

----------


## cisforcojo

You smiley'd the **** out of that post. People will be hard pressed to beat that record.

----------


## christhemonkey

I have downloaded the gunbound songs and will get working on new ones tomorrow 
(as i have finally finished school forever today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

Actually maybe not tomorrow maybe Friday... cos I'm going to feel absolutely awful tomorrow!  :Very Happy: 


I'll email you an ogg of some sample music, as soon as its done.
Have lots of ideas, cant wait to begin!

----------


## jorgerosa

*Billy The kid*: "...major distribution has been forgotten: Gentoo..."... Not forgotten!!! just... i... maybe... anyway... well... Ok, ok, you win! DARKGuy agreed, and im working on it!
Hey, *christhemonkey*, i want to hear your music too, send here, also: jorge.bigarte@gmail.com , ok? Thx in advance. (I hope you r not an metaltrash, rave or some sh*t fan...  :Wink:  ... eh, eh)
*DARKGuy:* "waiting for some of Jorge's artwork to keep going"... Yep, sorry guys! We have some problems here in Corel Draw to Inkscape adaptation, (major issues are about color patterns and degradee colors and some unsuported vector styles) but i´ll solve this really soon.

----------


## jorgerosa

Me! Again... Ok, they are 10 fellows now! Good number! (Team gfx closed for now)

Im working really hard on this (i have to learn Inskape and design all chars, almost from scratch... again! All in one day)
I need HELP here guys: if i use "pick" tool to get a color all is ok, but i nedd to pick all the other colors and all other object properties! How can i do that?
( In Corel Draw is this way: "Edit"  --> "Copy Properties From" , as result it copies all object data, colors,fills, etc. There is a way in Inkscape?)
BTW, other advanced tips welcome. (Post or send to my email)
BTW, Inkscape rocks! I guess i´ll never buy another upgrade for my Corel Draw  :Wink: 
Big Thanks in advance!

----------


## hikaricore

> Me! Again... Ok, they are 10 fellows now! Good number! (Team gfx closed for now)
> 
> Im working really hard on this (i have to learn Inskape and design all chars, almost from scratch... again! All in one day)
> I need HELP here guys: if i use "pick" tool to get a color all is ok, but i nedd to pick all the other colors and all other object properties! How can i do that?
> ( In Corel Draw is this way: "Edit"  --> "Copy Properties From" , as result it copies all object data, colors,fills, etc. There is a way in Inkscape?)
> BTW, other advanced tips welcome. (Post or send to my email)
> BTW, Inkscape rocks! I guess i´ll never buy another upgrade for my Corel Draw 
> Big Thanks in advance!


Looking good. ^_^

Sadly I can't help ya with Inkscape tips.  I'm about as good at using Inkscape as a duck on a bicycle.  rofl

----------


## enygmata

DARKGuy, i'm not a great code boy like Chi.0... but if u allow me i'll help your team.^^
cauz i love gunbound.

Some of my skills:
PHP, XHTML (with Tableless), HTML, CSS, Bash Scripting, JavaScript, AJAX, C (begginer), C++ (beginner)
VB and Pascal (duuh, i hate this), Gimp (newbie), Photoshop (newibie).

----------


## RomeReactor

Hi people. This is looking _very_ promising! Keep up the good work!

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, i know you want to see something "alive", so here goes: link to Susi, you can even download ALL the files there, for that animation (.FLA file for Flash v.8 and the .SWF movie file, so you can even learn some flash code  :Wink:  ) else, for more news and gfx about the game, you can see all in the site: link to iteam site , for now we have to wait for DARKGuy news, ok? (will be soon, he is working as fast as he can... Me too).
Meanwhile, watch some videos about gunbound: here

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all sorry abut the long absence but I have been living life and all that jazz. I'm flattered by all but I will never think that I'm a “Hard core” Software guy. I would love to help out or debug what I can, you know I'm no Jedi or anything. But will do my part. 

Hey DARKGuy I can give you my Msn, Yahoo and Skype if you like so we can chat on a personal lvl. maybe we should get a IRC going when the project tacks off  :Wink: 

To all others out their don't feel that your skills are not up to par or you can't help out everyone has some skill that can be used. Just remember that I'm a code monkey that has no real life but debuging crap. You all will be their some time so use you skills to the fullest. 

PS: Sorry for the ****** Resume and stuff I just started typing off the top of my head and left a lot out. So if you what to know any thing just ask and will spill my guts  :Smile: 

-Chi.0 Out  :Smile:

----------


## hikaricore

> OK, i know you want to see something "alive", so here goes: link to Susi, you can even download ALL the files there, for that animation (.FLA file for Flash v.8 and the .SWF movie file, so you can even learn some flash code  ) else, for more news and gfx about the game, you can see all in the site: link to iteam site , for now we have to wait for DARKGuy news, ok? (will be soon, he is working as fast as he can to us all). Im also working fast and hard as i can.


OH MY GOD that is frackin awesome!

The ground texture is even awesome, I'd love to see realistic depth like that ingame!

----------


## awakatanka

Wanted to say i love the work you all do,maybe all people without skills can advertise it on other linux and bsd forums. My 3 years son loves the animation already. Great work all.

----------


## meborc

just posting a thanks to all the iteam  :Smile:  don't think that you are just fiddling with something small and that nobody notices what you do. NO. the eyes of linuxgamers are upon you!  :Very Happy:  

god speed!

ps. will be monitoring this thread and testing the game as soon as alpha is out (have been working in software quality assessment team for OPENTEXT... so i hope i can help with some creative criticism when a playable version is out)

----------


## Quibly

great work guys! this looks cool!

----------


## cisforcojo

Agreed. This looks REALLY REALLY good. I'm a little partial to Ubuntu being the star though  :Wink:  Right now it looks as if SUSE (Ubuntu's prime competitor, DistroWatch.com, is the star)    Just a thought! Haha

----------


## christhemonkey

*@jorgerosa and DARKguy*

I have emailed you both with some sample music, let me know what you think!
All comments and criticisms accepted and appreciated.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dfreer

> OK, i know you want to see something "alive", so here goes: link to Susi, you can even download ALL the files there, for that animation (.FLA file for Flash v.8 and the .SWF movie file, so you can even learn some flash code  ) else, for more news and gfx about the game, you can see all in the site: link to iteam site , for now we have to wait for DARKGuy news, ok? (will be soon, he is working as fast as he can... Me too).
> Meanwhile, watch some videos about gunbound: here


_God_ that's sexy. wow.




> Agreed. This looks REALLY REALLY good. I'm a little partial to Ubuntu being the star though  Right now it looks as if SUSE (Ubuntu's prime competitor, DistroWatch.com, is the star)    Just a thought! Haha


Hmmm, SuSE looks pretty _awesome_ and that's cool. Although I exclusively use Ubuntu now, I don't think either SuSE or ubuntu should be a star, they should all be sweet (my guess is that the jorgerosa has only been working with one model, and as soon as he gets that model perfect it will be eaiser to do the rest?).

First, just wanna say I really love the art and graphics so far, great job guys! But speaking of ubunti.... he kinda looks like a brown naked baby. just kinda plain compared to the rest of them... just a thought.


Also, I have a repository available (you'll prolly want to get this in the main ubuntu repos though), and experience with packaging binaries and making both i386 and AMD64 .debs, willing to help test out i386 and AMD64 builds (once you guys get that far). Just let me know if you guys need me!

EDIT: evidently ubuntu forums doesn't "****" out all language, so I moderated myself lol.

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey DARKGuy would you be able to comment the rest of you code like you did in "freetype.cpp" This would be a great help and I under stand I'm asking for the world but it doesn't hurt to ask lol.

I some what agree w/ what cisforcojo said about how Susi is becoming the main Character. I don't think that jorgerosa really whats it that way. Hell we're in a Ubuntu forms lol. I under stand w/ making Ubin that main character but I personal think that since this is all about Linux we should Lini that main character   :Smile:  it only be Right since it would be in the sprite of Open Source\GNU Linux.

jorgerosa have you checked out Xara Xtreme for making graphics and does some things you can't in Inksacape but you can import form Xara. I can fell your pain moving form all those apps and relearning all the tricks you know. that some hard work man.

BTW: DARKGuy your code is nice on the eyes and can figure out a lot of things just form a quick glance and the reason I was personally asking for more comments is b\c it may not be the same for every who looks at it. Great job keep up the good work. 

PS:Susi is a really character  :Wink:

----------


## Judo

I'm sure I can do debugging, so count me in for that.  I'm also using amd64, which seems to be uncommon.

Billy the Kid is having some techincal difficulty at this time, so I'll say this for him: "Genti looks great!"  I think so, also.

I generally don't create any images from scratch, editing is more of my thing.  Billy the Kid and I will give a shot at making some banners or signatures (userbar?) using jorgerosa's sprites/avatars/dudes or maybe some of my own that I've been toying with.  I can see what style you're going for and I'll be sure to stick to it.

----------


## ubuntu27

Keep up the good work guys!! Too bad I cannot help with programming or  graphic design...
I can only help translate this game in Japanese and Spanish.  :Smile:

----------


## Quibly

When are you guys gonna come out with an alpha release? It looks as if only jorgerosa and DARKguy are working on this. Why dont you get anyone else to help you?

----------


## jorgerosa

*dfreer* 


> my guess is that the jorgerosa has only been working with one model, and as soon as he gets that model perfect it will be eaiser to do the rest?


Rihgt! I only choose Susi, because it was the first that i created. 
Susi its ok, because i´ve based on suse logo, as for freeBSD, or GNU or Linux,... but the others have some abstract logos, so i developed them on Linux (tux) logo based (even so they look like too equal, but... it´s life  :Wink:   anyway they are all a team and some kind of brotherwood... right?

*dfreer* 


> ubunti.... he kinda looks like a brown naked baby


Yep, my feeling too (BUT i have a new set that you haven´t see yet, but DARKGuy is already on it. In ubinti, the colors are based on their logo, the beans and an "african style". (Ubuntu is next to baby because its the newst distro, that was the idea). Nothing there, appeared by random, this intend to be a tribute to Linux itself, ALL linux distros, to All linux comunity, and to ubuntu itself in a special way).

*awakatanka* 


> people without skills can advertise it on other linux and bsd forums


*That was great! More people, more help, lower time to wainting for a game demo!!!!*

*awakatanka* 


> My 3 years son loves the animation already


*Hey guys! Our youngest iteam fan?*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Since im the oldest...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
*awakatanka,* since your little son love it, i added some fun stuff for him (The fly, running mode and sounds), here is the link again, and i hope his father loves it too... Cheers

----------


## taiyo

This is awesome...

I was just looking for a game for linux similar to Gunbound and I found this... the work of 3 weeks and the concepts look really great!

Unfortunately, even though I sometimes do program, I am certainly not gifted with the traits it takes to be a good programmer (especially not if you write in some lowlevel language like C(++/# etc.)). 
However, because I would really love to see this game in a playable and fun state, I would offer you English->German->[French] translation services once there is something which needs to be translated. I certainly don't have lots of time, but I still go to school so in case something comes out of this project (which I sincerely hope!) I could spend more time on it in july/august.

Just contact me by PM/Mail

PS: I just looked at the website again... it truly looks staggering !

Keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## paparappa

maybe you should have some kind of list where you list people that would like to help and their skills? Maybe easier to organize the software creation. I don't know so much but I think this game is an so great initiative that i must provide. Well here's my skills:

PHP, HTML, CSS, MYSQL, GIMP, INDESIGN and PHOTOSHOP

----------


## KIAaze

> OK, first *intro* and *background* for *Debinous Planet* (Debin´s home world) are done! (still, this must be aproved first by DG). Hope you like. Cya.





> This planet has been discovered by Iani Murdocki and Dibra, in 1993.
> It's a free world. Their inhabitants work hard. They say that they were born only to serve us well.
> But because it's really hot there, they built almost everything in *(from?)* iron.
> Some inhabitants tell about legends about some servers that work for 10 years without problems.
> 
> Deb and Dibi were born here, but some years later they left their home planet, and they have a son, called Ubin.


I corrected some errors from the text.  :Wink: 
English is not my mother language, so maybe somebody else can check it too.

Your graphics are really nice.  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

> maybe you should have some kind of list where you list people that would like to help and their skills?


It´s a great idea, paparappa, =D> , im working in a VERY simple database to people add name, email and skills, etc... to help DARKGuy, since so many people with great skills wanna help, im going to put here: www.via2b.com/iteam  (i hope will be avayable until tomorrow night)

EDIT:
"I corrected some errors from the text.  :Wink:  English is not my mother language, so maybe somebody else can check it too."
English is not my mother language either, but i bet i can make more mistakes by inch in an english word, than you could ever dream!  :Wink: 
BIG THX KIAaze, dont go far i will need you again (and again) for sure!

----------


## awakatanka

> *awakatanka* *Hey guys! Our youngest iteam fan?*   Since im the oldest... 
> *awakatanka,* since your little son love it, i added some fun stuff for him (The fly, running mode and sounds), here is the link again, and i hope his father loves it too... Cheers


Will show it to him when he is awake, he will love it. This link will keep him busy for awhile.  :Very Happy: .  btw love that little fly. ( maybe add a MS butterfly that gets eaten by sussi  :Razz:  )

----------


## DARKGuy

Man, what I get for being so lost xD... prepare for a long post! xD

Yuh, I've been lost again... hard week but I have a weekend for working fully on iteam  :KDE Star: ! my GeForce4 had some problems with its fan and I gave it to dad so he fixes it for me, thus, leaving me with a Riva TNT2 Model64 32Mb in the meanwhile. It's not great but at least I can play UT2004 in default settings (lol!) and iteam compiles and runs (at half the speed, guess I need better framerate-independent functions :/ ).

Jorge has been making a great job in the artwork, even though he had to remake it in Inkscape (painful work I bet) but it's better since I can get the artwork directly and implement it in the game like it should look  :Wink: .

I've been lost in MSN also, sorry guys =( so haven't got a chance to talk with l_darkness or BackwarsDown, hopefully I'll be able to get in contact with them this weekend and get some hard coding done  :Wink: !

Now, onto the answers... xD!




> Hi people. This is looking _very_ promising! Keep up the good work!


^_^ thanks for your support!!




> Wanted to say i love the work you all do,maybe all people without skills can advertise it on other linux and bsd forums. My 3 years son loves the animation already. Great work all.


^^ thanks for the support too! *great thing* that your son loves it! ^___^ how cute  :Capital Razz:  as Jorge said, our youngest fan! ^_^!!




> just posting a thanks to all the iteam  don't think that you are just fiddling with something small and that nobody notices what you do. NO. the eyes of linuxgamers are upon you!  
> 
> god speed!
> 
> ps. will be monitoring this thread and testing the game as soon as alpha is out (have been working in software quality assessment team for OPENTEXT... so i hope i can help with some creative criticism when a playable version is out)


Wow wow wow, an honor indeed! we'll do our best so we can have an alpha ersion out ^_^ at least a single-player one you can play with a friend (or lots (!)) in the same computer... if that works, then we'll polish the SP version and work on the multiplayer one!.




> great work guys! this looks cool!


Thanks!!  :Very Happy:  glad you like it ^_^.




> Agreed. This looks REALLY REALLY good. I'm a little partial to Ubuntu being the star though  Right now it looks as if SUSE (Ubuntu's prime competitor, DistroWatch.com, is the star)    Just a thought! Haha


XD could be because Jorge made it first - but I guess he clarified that already ^^




> Hey DARKGuy would you be able to comment the rest of you code like you did in "freetype.cpp" This would be a great help and I under stand I'm asking for the world but it doesn't hurt to ask lol.
> 
> I some what agree w/ what cisforcojo said about how Susi is becoming the main Character. I don't think that jorgerosa really whats it that way. Hell we're in a Ubuntu forms lol. I under stand w/ making Ubin that main character but I personal think that since this is all about Linux we should Lini that main character   it only be Right since it would be in the sprite of Open Source\GNU Linux.
> 
> jorgerosa have you checked out Xara Xtreme for making graphics and does some things you can't in Inksacape but you can import form Xara. I can fell your pain moving form all those apps and relearning all the tricks you know. that some hard work man.
> 
> BTW: DARKGuy your code is nice on the eyes and can figure out a lot of things just form a quick glance and the reason I was personally asking for more comments is b\c it may not be the same for every who looks at it. Great job keep up the good work. 
> 
> PS:Susi is a really character


Sure, I didn't comment the Freetype files (just the "MODIFIED" parts) but I guess it can be done, since I have a full weekend.. let's see what can I do =). Glad you like my coding style, I tired to make it easy for beginners ^_^... thanks for the support and glad you like it! =)




> When are you guys gonna come out with an alpha release? It looks as if only jorgerosa and DARKguy are working on this. Why dont you get anyone else to help you?


Good question - I've been lost in MSN so I haven't been able to get in contact with l_darkness and BackwardsDown - however, I'm in the way to fix that, just keep reading!

Now, to all those who have offered help lately (Chi.0, christhemonkey, dfreer, Judo, ubuntu27, taiyo, and paparappa), I've started to set up some tasks on the SourceForge project site (http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/) and as paparappa suggested, he's right, it would be a good idea to have people organized... so let's do something: 

The project has a public mailing list (though I prefer checking forums) named i-team-public@lists.sourceforge.net . If you want to help, please subscribe and send an email with your skills, this might be temorary but I'm trying to keep it organized. *this doesn't mean your help offerings here won't be taking in account!*, instead, send me by PM an email or IM address where I can contact you in case your skills or help are needed - if all goes well, then create a SourceForge account so I can add you to the project! ^_^.

Now, I'd like to say something here in regard to the help offerings: I am by no means a mean person, nor I like to be mean, so if somehow I don't accept your help offer, don't feel bad, alright? ^^ that doesn't means you can't help anymore or that you can do something else in the future for the project, Chi.0 gave a great example to my words here:




> To all others out their don't feel that your skills are not up to par or you can't help out everyone has some skill that can be used. Just remember that I'm a code monkey that has no real life but debuging crap. You all will be their some time so use you skills to the fullest.


And he's right - even if you can't actively help with coding, art, music, etc. You are also helping by writing about it in your blog, advertising the game, making banner or signature bars/graphics, translating, or just debugging packages like dfeer said, since he's offering help for testing AMD64 packages... remember that we need the game to be tested in a WIDE variety of systems, so when we have an alpha out you can also help by testing the game and providing info that will be useful for us to make the game work like it should in your computer ^^!

Now, I must leave 'cause I'm getting called for dinner XD and sorry for the long post ^^

----------


## ubuntu27

So, since the community is working on this together... Is this game going to be Free Open Source Software?

----------


## KIAaze

Sourceforge page says:
 License : GNU General Public License (GPL)

So yes, it will be.  :Smile: 

@jorgerosa:
Don't worry, I won't be far. In fact, I just sent you a mail (on the mailing-list).  :Wink: 
I can help translating into French and German.
And I have automatic subscription on, so I'm now subscribed to this thread.

@DARKGuy:
I think it would be a good idea to update the initial post to add the links to the project website and the sourceforge page.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Sourceforge page says:
>  License : GNU General Public License (GPL)
> 
> So yes, it will be. 
> 
> @jorgerosa:
> Don't worry, I won't be far. In fact, I just sent you a mail (on the mailing-list). 
> I can help translating into French and German.
> And I have automatic subscription on, so I'm now subscribed to this thread.
> ...


Oh, you're right!, thanks for that, I will ^_^. By the way, could you re-send the email again? looks like I wasn't subscribed to it >.<... sorry!.

For all those who want to help with programming, you can check some tasks I've put here -> http://sourceforge.net/pm/task.php?g...rowse&set=open (will be inserting more soon)... you can work by downloading the code from SVN (GP2D and i-team) and playing with the code. If you happen to fix or do what one of those tasks requires, then send me an email or post here and we'll arrange something so you can upload the code to SVN, or send it to me and I'll upload it  :Smile: .

----------


## -Chi.0

> There should be a way to be able to place text in an X,Y coordinate with alignment. such as left, right or centered. This is needed for positioning the name correctly above each


Hey DARKGuy and jorgerosa this is for one of you b\c this can be done 2 different ways.

1st way is to setup a text handling class to add the text above the sprites, The problem w/ this is if you want to use a font that is not on users system you have to install it and this can be good if the font is open source but if it's not then we need to get the rights to it. You can make this part of the sprite class or just by it's self but this will need to be done some what so that you can display FPS and other text type info on the HUD.

2nd way is to use a open source font and render it out as a image then just add it to the sprites or as part of the sprite this might be the best \ less code may of doing it. This would mean that you would have to put less code into the text handling class. 

I can work on some things but wanted to run this by you guys first. I can help out w/ designing the game since that what I major in at collage.

-Chi.0 Out  :Smile:

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey DARKGuy and jorgerosa this is for one of you b\c this can be done 2 different ways.
> 
> 1st way is to setup a text handling class to add the text above the sprites, The problem w/ this is if you want to use a font that is not on users system you have to install it and this can be good if the font is open source but if it's not then we need to get the rights to it. You can make this part of the sprite class or just by it's self but this will need to be done some what so that you can display FPS and other text type info on the HUD.
> 
> 2nd way is to use a open source font and render it out as a image then just add it to the sprites or as part of the sprite this might be the best \ less code may of doing it. This would mean that you would have to put less code into the text handling class. 
> 
> I can work on some things but wanted to run this by you guys first. I can help out w/ designing the game since that what I major in at collage.
> 
> -Chi.0 Out


Well, we already have a class that creates text and shows it on screen, using any Freetype font (meaning, TTF files) that can be downloaded from the net... we'll try to use open-source fonts though, or at least royalty-free ones (I don't think Eras Bold ITC is a free one, but it would be a good idea to find a free one that looks like it). What it does (I adapted the code from a NeHe tutorial) is to create an OpenGL Display List from all the font characters (which is pretty fast, thanks to being a display list) and creates a quad with the font characters rendered in it (or places a quad for each character but I can't remember right now). 

The problem is that we need a way to get the rendered text's length & height in the same function so I can add an "alignment" parameter and work with that... if I can get those values, I can make centered, left, right, upper-left, upper-right, bottom-left and bottom-right alignments, but I haven't found a way yet :/ ... The NeHe tutorial about freetype font rendering has commented code that, if uncommented, would allow me to get the font length, but I don't know why it doesn't work with the current code  :Sad: ...

----------


## Judo

Here's a userbar:



Is there any chance of someone creating an IRC channel for this game?  Game programming is still new to me, but making IRC bots is something I can do well.  I will call her Anna.

----------


## cisforcojo

I'm really impressed with the excitement this game has generated just from a simple concept and some screenshots (and a friendly environment). Keep up the great work, guys!

----------


## compwiz18

Very nice, awesome graphics.

I'd love to help with something, but my translation skills are limited to English :S so I probably won't be a lot of help there, but I can program ok in PHP, HTML, ASP (didn't say that), JavaScript (although that is a bit rusty), MySQL, VB.NET, VB6, and Python, which is probably my best language.  I can also do rudimentary logic structures in C++.

Also, I could help with testing, I'm on Arch 64, as well as Ubuntu 64.

----------


## KIAaze

Program compiled and run successfully.  :Smile:  (the GP3D test programs also worked, altough there is a problem with the makefile for the second example (it wants example1.o which is removed by makefile for example1))

I had some fun jumping out of the "screen". ^^



Who drew the little spiky haired guy? Also jorgerosa?
And the music is really good already!  :Very Happy: 

Also about this GP2D/GP3D wrappers:
Doesn't something like that already exist?
Isn't SDL enough to make the game?

Anyway, keep up the good work.  :Smile:

----------


## Billy the Kid

And another userbar (250x25):


I think Judo has a great idea with the IRC channel. Instantaneous collaboration would be much more productive.

----------


## paparappa

no that character comes from Gunbound.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Here's a userbar:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance of someone creating an IRC channel for this game?  Game programming is still new to me, but making IRC bots is something I can do well.  I will call her Anna.


Hey, cool stuff man! ^^!!! =D> looks great!

About the IRC channel... hmm I dunno, I could try to get one in Freenode... though I don't know if there needs to be made a request or something to the server owners? if anybody could clarify that to me it would be great. Hm, what languages you make the bot in? The name sounds great, but I dunno if people would confuse her with a real person o_o; I dunno XD.




> I'm really impressed with the excitement this game has generated just from a simple concept and some screenshots (and a friendly environment). Keep up the great work, guys!


You and me too, *thanks!!* XD




> Very nice, awesome graphics.
> 
> I'd love to help with something, but my translation skills are limited to English :S so I probably won't be a lot of help there, but I can program ok in PHP, HTML, ASP (didn't say that), JavaScript (although that is a bit rusty), MySQL, VB.NET, VB6, and Python, which is probably my best language.  I can also do rudimentary logic structures in C++.
> 
> Also, I could help with testing, I'm on Arch 64, as well as Ubuntu 64.


Glad you like them  :Smile:  - That's ok, I'm doing the website development myself, but the testing could be something we'll look forward into, since more and more people is migrating to 64-bit architectures =), we want the game to work on all PCs! thanks for getting interested ^^!




> Program compiled and run successfully. (the GP3D test programs also worked, altough there is a problem with the makefile for the second example (it wants example1.o which is removed by makefile for example1))
> 
> I had some fun jumping out of the "screen". ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who drew the little spiky haired guy? Also jorgerosa?
> And the music is really good already!
> 
> ...


Haha, glad it worked cool on your computer! GP3D was a wrapper I was working on but I left it because I had problems with the MD2 loader under Windows... but since it was working cool without that, I decided to make a 2D one and that's how GP2D and i-team were born ^^. The spiky haired guy (and the music) as paparappa said, it's from Gunbound.

Well, SDL could be enough, yes, but I'm using the game as a way to make the wrapper and improve it for a game's needs. If GP2D proves it can be enough for making a game this size, then it means it can do even greater games (and we'll all be learning C++/OpenGL and SDL at the same time!).




> And another userbar (250x25):


Wow, that's great!!! =D> =D> in what program did you made it?




> I think Judo has a great idea with the IRC channel. Instantaneous collaboration would be much more productive.


You think so? Hm, lemme see what can I arrange for today... ^^

Well, I just woke up (lol... it's sunday!) and I'm working on iteam XD... gotta do stuff at home, but I've added a Susi sprite (not animated) and changed the GUI a little, I might post a screenshot later today ^^, and update SVN ^^.

DUDE!!! I CAN'T SMILEY ENOUGH!!!!!! =( I'm feeling speeeeechless! =( I need smileys for expressing myself!! =( 8 is not enough, not fair xD!! (lol).

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello, guys. (Im feeling evil, today!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: )
This game has 2  Licenses: a *GNU* General Public License (GPL) and a *YMBGO* one! (You Must Be Good to Others) License (Ubuntu filosophy style, ok?)
EVERYTHING: Code, art, music, sounds, help, girls, drinks, etc, etc, etc... MUST be Free and Open-Source for everyone! Else... I´m out!

Hey guys, your usebars are cool, but 8 symbols? Note that has been updated, they are 10 little guys by now.
(i think ive already inserted in the iteam site... i´ll check, or you can find them all in this forum).

*KIAaze:* "Who drew the little spiky haired guy? Also jorgerosa?" - Like *paparappa* said, it comes from the Gunbound game itself.

*awakatanka:* "...maybe add a MS butterfly..." - Yep! But ONLY if MS pay me some $$$$ to design that f*****k butterfly  :Wink: 

*compwiz18:* "...ASP (didn't say that)..." - What!!!???... You!..... Traitor!!!!!!.....
_ Shhhh_, im pro in ASP too.... _ Shhhh_, you can see the extension pages files in the iteam site (index.asp, and so on....), it´s life.... (and, i didn't say that... also...)

Ok, im going back to work on iteam GFX right now, and also to code the website to have more interactivity.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hello, guys. (Im feeling evil, today! )
> This game has 2  Licenses: a *GNU* General Public License (GPL) and a *YMBGO* one! (You Must Be Good to Others) License (Ubuntu filosophy style, ok?)
> EVERYTHING: Code, art, music, sounds, help, girls, drinks, etc, etc, etc... MUST be Free and Open-Source for everyone! Else... I´m out!
> 
> Hey guys, your usebars are cool, but 8 symbols? Note that has been updated, they are 10 little guys by now.
> (i think ive already inserted in the iteam site... i´ll check, or you can find them all in this forum).
> 
> *KIAaze:* "Who drew the little spiky haired guy? Also jorgerosa?" - Like *paparappa* said, it comes from the Gunbound game itself.
> 
> ...


LOL, the game is GPL anyways xD so that YMBGTO is inside it  :Razz:  - oh wait, yay for free girls!  :Very Happy:  (lol).

Well, I've updated SVN for iteam and GP2D.




> Lots of changes:
> * Modified the bottom GUI panel.
> * Basic "turn-like" system, it needs queue and recognizing which character to allow moving done (it can be done, I just didn't bother to in this SVN version, I'll update later with a better one, and fixed).
> * Added a new "planet" Debinous (it needs more artwork from Jorge, of course).
> * Took BackwardsDown's better collision adaptation for more FPS and put it on the generic Player class.
> * Modified BackwardsDown's player class and made it so its generic, to be able to add multiple characters, and so on.
> * Added some constants for knowing what side is a player facing to (hopefully it'll made coding easier)
> * Changed the way objects should be mirrored when facing left or right (mirroring got swapped, check Players.cpp in the movement code)
> * Added some more fonts.
> ...





> Added a function for getting random integers (iRand), tried to modify FreeType.cpp to get the full text length with no avail.


I haven't commented much of the code yet, I will tonight if I can ^^.

----------


## dfreer

> EVERYTHING: Code, art, music, sounds, help, girls, drinks, etc, etc, etc... MUST be Free and Open-Source for everyone! Else... I´m out!
> 
> *compwiz18:* "...ASP (didn't say that)..." - What!!!???... You!..... Traitor!!!!!!.....
> _ Shhhh_, im pro in ASP too.... _ Shhhh_, you can see the extension pages files in the iteam site (index.asp, and so on....), it´s life.... (and, i didn't say that... also...)


I'm still excitedly waiting for the free and open-source girls jorderosa promised me  :Very Happy: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=81

And I noticed the ASP site too, and when I did, I puked in my mouth a little bit  :Sad:  yay for PHP! Actually the site looks great, ASP aside lol. especially the flash animated SuSE

----------


## ubuntu27

I am following this thread so closely. It warms my heart inside just by watching Free Open Source in action. 

Guys&Gals, are you going to use that character from GunBound? Hope that was just for test purpose only. No one wants trouble. 

@GNU/Linux Users who are also Stumblers, give THUMBS UP to this thread. so more people will be aware of this.  Some of them may jump-in and help out.  More people= more power.

----------


## RomeReactor

Guys, keep it up! This looks to me like something very unique is happening here! I hate to be the guy that can only cheer from the sideline and not contribute anything, but I'm positive this game is shaping up to be awesome!
 :KDE Star:

----------


## hikaricore

ubuntu27: I'm pretty sure they're not using the gunbound char, if you didn't notice there are 9 or 10 characters already made for the game and my guess is he's just a placeholder.

Though an interesting idea would be to draw a likeness of a gunbound character, just different enough to get away with it, and make him an unlockable/easter egg character.  ^_^

----------


## christhemonkey

Ok just tried compiling from svn, and once compiled it crashes at runtime.
Here is the output:


```
[GamePower] SYSTEM: Debug mode: Enabled.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] SDL initialized
[GamePower] VIDEO: OpenGL flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Double Buffer flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Hardware Palette flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Resizable flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Surfaces cannot be stored in hardware memory.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Hardware blitting cannot be done
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] Software blitting can be done
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Software color keys aren't accelerated
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Software alpha blits aren't accelerated
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] OpenGL set to double buffering
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
  what():  FT_New_Face failed (there is probably a problem with your font file)
Aborted (core dumped)
```

The font file counter.ttf seems to load fine in the font viewer.
Any advice?

----------


## cisforcojo

I've been following the thread not because of an interest in Gunbound (must confess I don't even really know what it is!) but more out of an interest in programming and game development. I like seeing you post your progress. I gotta tell you though, there's something about this thread that makes me crack up with all the smileys, really REALLY encouraging comments, and general cuteness obsession. Haha to each his own I guess.

Super fantastic incredibly awesome better-every-day job!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I reached my smiley limit.
When in Rome, eh? XD

----------


## DARKGuy

> I am following this thread so closely. It warms my heart inside just by watching Free Open Source in action. 
> 
> Guys&Gals, are you going to use that character from GunBound? Hope that was just for test purpose only. No one wants trouble. 
> 
> @GNU/Linux Users who are also Stumblers, give THUMBS UP to this thread. so more people will be aware of this.  Some of them may jump-in and help out.  More people= more power.


Glad to hear something like that ^_^, yay, thanks for that idea in StumbleUpon  :Smile:  will check it out soon too ^^... and nope, that GunBound character is only a placeholder.




> Guys, keep it up! This looks to me like something very unique is happening here! I hate to be the guy that can only cheer from the sideline and not contribute anything, but I'm positive this game is shaping up to be awesome!


That's alright, your support is greatly appreciated!  :KDE Star: 




> ubuntu27: I'm pretty sure they're not using the gunbound char, if you didn't notice there are 9 or 10 characters already made for the game and my guess is he's just a placeholder.
> 
> Though an interesting idea would be to draw a likeness of a gunbound character, just different enough to get away with it, and make him an unlockable/easter egg character.  ^_^


Oooooooo nice idea! will take it in account for sure  :Wink: .




> Ok just tried compiling from svn, and once compiled it crashes at runtime.
> Here is the output:
> 
> 
> ```
> [GamePower] SYSTEM: Debug mode: Enabled.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] SDL initialized
> [GamePower] VIDEO: OpenGL flag set.
> [GamePower] VIDEO: Double Buffer flag set.
> ...


Guess svn-workbench didn't upload some new font files I was using =/ it should be fixed now.




> I've been following the thread not because of an interest in Gunbound (must confess I don't even really know what it is!) but more out of an interest in programming and game development. I like seeing you post your progress. I gotta tell you though, there's something about this thread that makes me crack up with all the smileys, really REALLY encouraging comments, and general cuteness obsession. Haha to each his own I guess.
> 
> Super fantastic incredibly awesome better-every-day job!
> I reached my smiley limit.
> When in Rome, eh? XD


XD well, there you go, Open Source in action ^^!

----------


## christhemonkey

Ok after getting the latest revision it compiles fine!


But you can fall off the far left of the screen and then its pretty much foobar-ed.....

----------


## JMO707

This is absolutely fantastic. I imagine you as some kind of ultra-entusiasmed convulsed programmer full of ideas for a so great project like this. I wish there were more like you out there...  :Razz: 

Keep on it!

----------


## Judo

> And another userbar (250x25):
> .


I will not be outdone!  :Twisted Evil: 



And this one has all ten bombs.  It's also the usual 350x20, but unlike the normal ones, I rounded the corners.

DARKguy: I do most socket programming in Python.  Also, the name is referring to one of my favorite songs, Boten Anna.

----------


## kukuku

This is a great project. I can't offer you help in anything, but I'll definitely cheer for your work.  :Very Happy:

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all I have something to ask of all and any one. If you guys could give me some nice screen shots and video of the game thus far. You know the good stuff like compiling the source code and what is currently working. I have already pulled all images that I can find form the forms and the web site. I just need more so I make like a 2 minute teaser and so that it could be put up on some sites  like digg, slash dot and even podcast such as the Linux Action Show, the Ubuntu podcast. This would be great for the project and they may what to interview the devs. This could make the project blow out of the water. 

Some other things that would be need game sounds and music. Any thing that relates to this project would be greatly appreciated and any ideas would also help  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

You guys, allways want more, hein?.... OK!!! (me too, eh eh)

So, here goes:
1) Susi moving (moving case studies and *Chris music*): here
2) Levels (moving layers case studies and *Chris music*): here
3) Site: www.via2b.com/iteam

Isn´t Chris (christhemonkey) music AWESOME for this game? (I LOVE it)

*-Chi.0*: "guys could give me some nice screen shots and video of the game thus far"
*THX for helping -Chi.0*, that king of help is really GREAT!!! We have no videos at moment, can anyone develop one for iteam and publish in youtube? Post here the links, guys! BUT... Remember that the game is only at beginning....  :Wink:  (15 days or so, not sure....)

----------


## -Chi.0

> You guys, allways want more, hein?.... OK!!! (me too, eh eh)
> 
> So, here goes:
> 1) Susi moving (moving case studies and *Chris music*): here
> 2) Levels (moving layers case studies and *Chris music*): here
> 3) Site: www.via2b.com/iteam
> 
> Isn´t Chris (christhemonkey) music AWESOME for this game? (I LOVE it)
> 
> ...


Thanks jorgerosa for all that you have given to me and the project  :Smile: 

BTW: Do you have singles of the all the charters so I can do some tight shots for some added drama and what not. I will be making the video w/ all *Open Source Software* so it will be in the spirit of the game.  :Wink:

----------


## Judo

jorgerosa: You're right, I do want moar.  Is there any chance you could upload some high resolution stuff.  Maybe the game's background(s).  I'm hoping to make and use some iteam wallpaper.  Also, the moving layers case study made me  :Shocked: .  Your art is amazing.  *edit:* Nevermind, it's in the SVN...  i r dum

-Chi.0: You may want to give instructions on how to record a video.

----------


## DARKGuy

Well, I uploaded a small video here on YouTube (yay, my first video xD) not much to show, but hope you all like it!  :Very Happy:  -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJsUsvwu43s

----------


## -Chi.0

> Well, I uploaded a small video here on YouTube (yay, my first video xD) not much to show, but hope you all like it!  -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJsUsvwu43s



Hey this is great DARKGuy can I have the orig video to add w/ my little project ?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey this is great DARKGuy can I have the orig video to add w/ my little project ?


Sure, but will you also send me the video project files too? I wanna know how it was made once it's finished, since I've never done any video edition in Linux  :Capital Razz: 

Either way, I've updated SVN, so you all can compile and "play" what's shown on the video  :Wink:  (if you can't compile, get SVN anyways and run the "run" shell script  :Capital Razz:   :Very Happy: )

----------


## -Chi.0

> Sure, but will you also send me the video project files too? I wanna know how it was made once it's finished, since I've never done any video edition in Linux 
> 
> Either way, I've updated SVN, so you all can compile and "play" what's shown on the video  (if you can't compile, get SVN anyways and run the "run" shell script  )


Yeah shure anything you need it is you baby and all it would only be right. :Very Happy:

----------


## DARKGuy

> Yeah shure anything you need it is you baby and all it would only be right.


xDDDD crazy, I'm sending it right now then  :Very Happy:

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey DARKGuy for the vid I will see what I can do w/ it and do you have a vid of the source code compiling?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey DARKGuy for the vid I will see what I can do w/ it and do you have a vid of the source code compiling?


Hm, nu, I could make one later if you want, but the text will be too small to show o.O and it only takes about 6 seconds to compile in my 3.2Ghz/512Mb DDR2 PC... but hey, what resolution you want the video made with?

----------


## -Chi.0

Just standard NTSC 4:3 720 X 480, keep it simple and it will look better on youtube and have a smaller file size w/ out having to shrink it down  :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

*Guys... ITEAM FIRST VIDEO !!!!!!!*  ---->* link to iteam 1st video*
YEP! It´s true or not when i said that DARKGuy was working on the code, like there is no tomorrow? Just see the video, look at the smooth chars motion, camera, etc, etc.
DARKGuy really is THE man on the code! Awesome! This man Rocks!
*Just a few weeks ago, was only DARKGuy´s dream... With all you guys helping... This happens! eh, eh, eh...*

----------


## -Chi.0

REMINDER to all who post raw video could you please post in these formats 


```
avi, xvid, mpg, h264,
```

This will make my work alot faster no encoding videos  :O)
Thanks

----------


## hikaricore

Is there anywhere I can find a full list of developers involved on this project?

I'd like to post them in my stickied thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453980

Be assured that when the time comes, this game will get a full review/interview on UGA. ^_^

----------


## DARKGuy

> Is there anywhere I can find a full list of developers involved on this project?
> 
> I'd like to post them in my stickied thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453980
> 
> Be assured that when the time comes, this game will get a full review/interview on UGA. ^_^


XD an honor indeed, *YAY!!!* nice thread too! *checks the other two games in it  :Capital Razz: *

Hmmmm.... active developers are (at the moment) Jorgerosa, l_darkness and BackwardsDown (Jorge making the artwork and l_darkness and BackwardsDown have helped a lot in game design and coding, overall with applying gravity and adding jump code, applying the pixel collision more efficiently and avoiding the player to go past too high slopes)... aside from me, lol.

There are lots of people who have offered their help and skills, and either by cheering us, supporting, making userbars or videos, have put their grain of sand in this project and watching how it progresses through time, OpenSource in action  :Wink: .

----------


## Quibly

Ok, I watched the movie and I have two things to say-
1. In the flash animation when susi moves his tail and eyes also move around. In the movie I could not see this. Did you guys just not implement it yet or did you just decide to no include it in the game.
2. Why was the character allowed to move all around the map? Make it so that you can only move a certain length every turn.

In addition, I also believe that you guys should change the name of the game... There are way to many things that are called 'iteam'...

Other than that I think that the game is going great.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Ok, I watched the movie and I have two things to say-
> 1. In the flash animation when susi moves his tail and eyes also move around. In the movie I could not see this. Did you guys just not implement it yet or did you just decide to no include it in the game.
> 2. Why was the character allowed to move all around the map? Make it so that you can only move a certain length every turn.
> 
> In addition, I also believe that you guys should change the name of the game... There are way to many things that are called 'iteam'...
> 
> Other than that I think that the game is going great.


Thanks for watching!  :Very Happy: 

1. Because that's flash code and flash differs from C++. Jorge has to make all the animations as static frames (like a GIF) and I'll animate them in C++. Players will be animated of course  :Smile: .

2. We will, the video is a Work-In-Progress and, as you can check in the SVN code, we haven't implemented any movement limitation yet, as the game is still in its early steps  :Smile: .

Yeah, I have a name change in mind, just haven't decided for a name yet  :Sad: 

 :Very Happy:  glad you like it ^_^.

----------


## jorgerosa

*"In the flash animation when susi moves his tail and eyes also move around"* - Still working on that.

* "Why was the character allowed to move all around the map? Make it so that you can only move a certain length every turn"* - Only to see how it goes. Remember: The game IS NOT even close to finished!

* "iteam"* - Many guys here have my name, and so what?  :Not talking:  (just joking Quibly, ok?)
iteam: Because all chars have an "i" and they really are a ( *linux* ) team, besides its short, easy, ear catching and.... different! 

Meanwhile... Go to cinema here guys! No tickets needed!!! Better than spiderman 3!!!  :Wink:

----------


## -Chi.0

> Ok, I watched the movie and I have two things to say-
> 1. In the flash animation when susi moves his tail and eyes also move around. In the movie I could not see this. Did you guys just not implement it yet or did you just decide to no include it in the game.
> 2. Why was the character allowed to move all around the map? Make it so that you can only move a certain length every turn.
> 
> In addition, I also believe that you guys should change the name of the game... There are way to many things that are called 'iteam'...
> 
> Other than that I think that the game is going great.


Well I think that that 1st thing that needs to be said is that this is not even alpha movie and all of this is just a test. The Susi character does not have all of the animations just yet what you seen in the flash was just a mock up of how it will look after some work. The only reason right now for the sprite to move freely is for testing the detection on the map so you don't have bugs.

as for the name you should read back in the forms and it will tell you why it has the name it has and it's not our place to change it.

sorry for the the bad news.  :Sad:

----------


## -Chi.0

Jorge you beat me to the post  :Sad: 
That make me look some what like a *** but since it's you and you are god to all the little sprites. I can't help but love you.

PS: Your a nice guy 2  :Wink:

----------


## hikaricore

> XD an honor indeed, *YAY!!!* nice thread too! *checks the other two games in it *
> 
> Hmmmm.... active developers are (at the moment) Jorgerosa, l_darkness and BackwardsDown (Jorge making the artwork and l_darkness and BackwardsDown have helped a lot in game design and coding, overall with applying gravity and adding jump code, applying the pixel collision more efficiently and avoiding the player to go past too high slopes)... aside from me, lol.
> 
> There are lots of people who have offered their help and skills, and either by cheering us, supporting, making userbars or videos, have put their grain of sand in this project and watching how it progresses through time, OpenSource in action .


Thanks,

I'll update the thread with this new info when I get a chance.   :Smile:   I'll also be sure to mention there are many others who have supported in many ways.




> In addition, I also believe that you guys should change the name of the game... There are way to many things that are called 'iteam'...


noooooo why would you even suggest that?




> Yeah, I have a name change in mind, just haven't decided for a name yet


awww i really like the name >.<

----------


## jorgerosa

Anyone here? no? ok... here goes...  * HEY  -Chi.0!  I LOVE YOU TOO!*

----------


## -Chi.0

> Anyone here? no? ok... here goes...  * HEY  -Chi.0!  I LOVE YOU TOO!*


Aww me2 can anyone feel the i-team love <3

PS: I think others heard you  :Wink:

----------


## Billy the Kid

Chi.0, I'm feeling the iteam love! This game looks superb, jorgerosa, the art looks amazing! Keep up the good work!

----------


## charlieg

Do you guys want your own subforum on the Free Gamer forums?  It could be handy before you have enough momentum / infrastructure to maintain your own.

----------


## DracoPsycho

Hey, I've seen the video and it looks awesome. I really like jorgerosa style, it's not manga style and I think it's good, cause it's different, but fun  :Smile:  Also I really like moving of layers, really smooth. I would just implement animation of sky, because when stage is not moving it looks kinda stiff, but I guess it's not a priority now and I'll wait patiently   :Wink:  

Also question about online play. Are you going to host servers like gunbound or just directly connect one player to another? Keeping servers alive will cost much  :Sad:

----------


## kukuku

> Also question about online play. Are you going to host servers like gunbound or just directly connect one player to another? Keeping servers alive will cost much


Earlier there was some talk about making the game use a module format. If this is the decided route, one option is that the server functions could be plugged in or out at will in the finished product. It'd be a massive project to undertake, though... But with code like that, anyone could put up a (free) server.  :Wink:

----------


## hikaricore

> Click here for an amazing free game. Very very fun, highly adictive, and can be played on pc's everywhere.


smeg off

----------


## meborc

i must say, after watching the video, my day brightened up... it is already 30 C degrees here in Estonia (the thermometer outside shows 46 C in sunlight), but still - the sun came right through the screen and a small tear ran down my cheek... i have seen so many nix projects starting and be left half done... i just couldn't see this one die... so... JUST DO IT GUYS  :Smile:  <- i know you can do it... just had to say it though

some points i have to bring out - i really love the user interface in the game... it looks so... USABLE  :Very Happy: ... i want to play it right now!!! the way it curves and the way each function has its own space... like the power and angle selector... WOW

the egypt level is really sweet... can you guys give us pointers how you did it? is the background (the sand and the pyramides) just one picture? if so maybe WE all could think of some nice levels we would like to see in the game and could crank up our gimp and inkscape and make some?... 

i can't code and i suck at graphics, but if i had an idea and could post it (picture) here, maybe jorgerosa can make it usable?!

ps - this thread is my no1 thread to check every day... you guys are the best... !

----------


## christhemonkey

My only gripe being i cant figure out howto close it after jumping about happily for a while.

Im having to do an xkill on it, nothing else seems to close the game.
Other than that im content to just jump around for hours  :Very Happy:

----------


## dfreer

> Earlier there was some talk about making the game use a module format. If this is the decided route, one option is that the server functions could be plugged in or out at will in the finished product. It'd be a massive project to undertake, though... But with code like that, anyone could put up a (free) server.


definitely the best way to go.
Options:
(1) play multiplayer on local computer
(2) play multiplayer with a friend specified by IP address
(3) check servers for new friends to play with! <3

Yeah, the community here would definitely be able to come up with some level designs for ya, just need to know what to make them with (I assume we can just give you a gimp .xcf with the multiple layers and you can do the rest?)

----------


## DARKGuy

Haha, feel the *iLove* xDDDD!




> Do you guys want your own subforum on the Free Gamer forums?  It could be handy before you have enough momentum / infrastructure to maintain your own.


Huh, thanks!! ^__^ we could give it a try  :Very Happy:  is it possible to export the threads created in the subforum to SQL so I can import it in the game's official forum when we get a website, alpha version & forum done? it would be a good thing so people in there would get interested too  :Smile:  though development is gonna be centered here _for the moment_ until we get an alpha, a full website I'm gonna make and such. Sounds good to you?  :Capital Razz: 




> Hey, I've seen the video and it looks awesome. I really like jorgerosa style, it's not manga style and I think it's good, cause it's different, but fun  Also I really like moving of layers, really smooth. I would just implement animation of sky, because when stage is not moving it looks kinda stiff, but I guess it's not a priority now and I'll wait patiently   
> 
> Also question about online play. Are you going to host servers like gunbound or just directly connect one player to another? Keeping servers alive will cost much


Hehe, glad you like it!!! ^_^ yup, sky animation is in mind (though you don't see much animation in a desert sky, lol!) maybe smoothly looping the secondary background layer, who knows ^^;

Well, the game is going to have a client program (which will also be single-player and multi-player) and a server one. People who want to host an iteam server will be able to download the server program (and its source) for FREE and host it themselves. In the beginning though, we'll try to see what can we do for keeping a server online in the meanwhile.




> Earlier there was some talk about making the game use a module format. If this is the decided route, one option is that the server functions could be plugged in or out at will in the finished product. It'd be a massive project to undertake, though... But with code like that, anyone could put up a (free) server.


Hm, nice idea indeed, I didn't thought about making the server a module... but hey, it could work too, we'll have to see that when we get to network code  :Capital Razz:  and yes, anyone could put up a free server  :Very Happy: 




> i must say, after watching the video, my day brightened up... it is already 30 C degrees here in Estonia (the thermometer outside shows 46 C in sunlight), but still - the sun came right through the screen and a small tear ran down my cheek... i have seen so many nix projects starting and be left half done... i just couldn't see this one die... so... JUST DO IT GUYS <- i know you can do it... just had to say it though
> 
> some points i have to bring out - i really love the user interface in the game... it looks so... USABLE ... i want to play it right now!!! the way it curves and the way each function has its own space... like the power and angle selector... WOW
> 
> the egypt level is really sweet... can you guys give us pointers how you did it? is the background (the sand and the pyramides) just one picture? if so maybe WE all could think of some nice levels we would like to see in the game and could crank up our gimp and inkscape and make some?... 
> 
> i can't code and i suck at graphics, but if i had an idea and could post it (picture) here, maybe jorgerosa can make it usable?!
> 
> ps - this thread is my no1 thread to check every day... you guys are the best... !


XD I love the way the video brightened your day, glad it did xD!... yeah, Jorge's been making a great job at the UI (even though I've been a bit annoying about it xD). About the level... well, it consists on 3 layers: A terrain one and two background ones (but there could be more, animated too!). The terrain is made of only one image, same with the background layers (but these are more complex, and can have animated parts too)... so if that gives ideas to you, then *go for it!!!* we both love any ideas any of you can bring, so yeah, just try to keep the same style or show a "prototype" to Jorge, and he might come up with something *wink*. Hehe, thanks for your support! ^___^.




> My only gripe being i cant figure out howto close it after jumping about happily for a while.
> 
> Im having to do an xkill on it, nothing else seems to close the game.
> Other than that im content to just jump around for hours


x_X press the Escape key, heh  :Capital Razz:  but glad you like jumping around! (lol), wait until you can throw bombs!

*Edit:*




> definitely the best way to go.
> Options:
> (1) play multiplayer on local computer
> (2) play multiplayer with a friend specified by IP address
> (3) check servers for new friends to play with! <3
> 
> Yeah, the community here would definitely be able to come up with some level designs for ya, just need to know what to make them with (I assume we can just give you a gimp .xcf with the multiple layers and you can do the rest?)


And those 3 will be in the game for sure ^_^.

Well, you all can make them with Inkscape or GIMP, preferably in SVG or XCF, and keep a maximum terrain size of 2048x1024, with a minimum of 1024x512 (gotta keep dimensions by the power of two because of OpenGL's limitations), also make sure to leave an 1-pixel-border around all the image borders, or else OpenGL will show that nasty black line that was shown in earlier versions, and leave at least half the image size to the terrain's ground texture. This is so camera can scroll down... you can check the the bottom GUI image height and leave a space like that with terrain texture - or water/moving sand/lava if you prefer... as I'm gonna make other layers for the "dying area" so characters don't fall below the bottom GUI image and therefore cannot be seen. Got me? or it was too hard to understand x_X? I dunno, sometimes I can't explain myself very well... xD

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, *I'm looking for people who can help with physics*, preferably with projectiles, taking in account gravity, mass, force, wind speed/angle and *people with math knowledge* which can assist us in making the players "tilt" according to the terrain they're on, just look at some GunBound videos on YouTube and you'll see what I'm talking about... that involves doing some calculations and modifying the pixel collision routines heavily, since it's using the sprite's angle now.

Of course, you must have some experience in C++/OpenGL/SDL if you want to help code these routines, or at least some C++ and maths, and I'll implement your functions into the game and test if they work correctly for you  :Smile: .

----------


## christhemonkey

Haha i feel very much foolish why didnt i think of that...
Never mind!

----------


## Error1312

Wow, this game looks really great ! I especially love the cute graphics style.  :Very Happy:  You're all doing a great job there at iteam.

I wish I could help, but my programming skills are pretty much limited to java and I'm not very experienced in game programming  :Sad:  

Just wondering though, where can I download the source of the game? I see some people have already tried to run the game, but I can't find a download link. I probably didn't look hard enough  :Razz: .

----------


## christhemonkey

You just need to do this from a terminal:


```
svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team i-team
```

But you must have svn installed:


```
sudo apt-get install subversion
```

Then go into the i-team directory and you should have the source!


Also svn handles updates as well so you can keep doing:


```
svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team i-team
```

And get the latest svn revision of everything! Magic!

----------


## Error1312

That worked great. Magic indeed  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the quick reply.

----------


## JMO707

This is just a thought, but I think that the little detail that is lacking on the cartoonish look of the things I have saw, is  the elimination of the brightness. I dont know if that will make the things more easy or difficult for the art making, but I really belive that some pastel-black-lines-deliniated colors would be just great. 
Just that  :Razz:

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all this is the current list of credits for then 2nd I-Team Video. Let me know if I am missing anything okay?



> The members of I-Team would like to thank
> 
> In order of appearance in Ubuntu Forms
> 
> DARKGuy - Lead Coder\Lead designer
> Cresho - Form Poster
> jorgerosa - Lead Graphics\Animation designer
> charlieg - Form Poster
> Frem - Form Poster
> ...

----------


## KIAaze

What do you mean by form poster? Did you mean forum poster?
This might make the list quite long.

And frankly, I don't think I deserve credit for just posting here. ^^'
(maybe for correcting jorgerosa's text, but that's not a lot)

*And you forgot Richard M. Stallman, creator of the GNU project and the GPL!*
And it's Linus Torvalds, not Linux Torvalds.  :Wink: 




> The letter F and the number 69


And the number 42!!!  :Laughing: 

edit:
Ok, well, given that almost everything is in this list, adding forum posters doesn't seem to much. ^^

re-edit:
And I think if you put OpenGL, you should also add SDL.
And maybe also sourceforge.
And this list could be endless...

re-re-edit:
...AND GEORGE LUCAS!

re-re-re-edit:
It's 04:10 in the morning, I don't want to go to sleep anymore.
Oh well, let's continue for fun:
Put C/C++ instead of C++ because there is some C code in GP2D (found a printf in it!)  :Capital Razz: 
Also add the SVN version control system.

I think I should do something more productive even if it's 04:10...

----------


## DARKGuy

Hehe, cool Chi.0 xD!!

Though, it's "Linus Torvalds" not Linux xD it's Kernel, too, not Kernal o.o and yeah what KIAze said xD other that that, christhemonkey is making the great songs that iteam will have (Lead Musician you can say)  :Capital Razz:  Judo says he's gonna help testing the AMD64 packages among others, gotta check a bit more  :Wink: 

Sorry for the short post though, I'm dealing with lots of stuff and heavy coding!

----------


## -Chi.0

Sorry about the miss spelling and stuff I'm typing w/ one hand  :Sad: 
But thanks for the help This is the New current list  :Smile: 



```
The members of I-Team would like to thank

In order of appearance in Ubuntu Forum:

DARKGuy - Lead Coder\Lead designer
Cresho - Forum Poster
jorgerosa - Lead Graphics\Animation designer
charlieg - Forum Poster
Frem - Forum Poster
Sicarius99 - Forum Poster
pixelstuff - Forum Poster
cisforcojo - Forum Poster
L_darkness - Forum Poster
hikaricore - - Forum Poster
deathbyswiftwind - Forum Poster
DracoPsycho - Forum Poster
scotty2hott2k - Forum Poster
pirothezero - Forum Poster
BackwardsDown - Coder\Debugger
wounded - Forum Poster
bobbocanfly - Forum Poster
Ameliorate - Forum Poster
Artificial Intelligence - Ubuntu Gaming Forum
paparappa - Forum Poster
-Chi.0 - Made this video\other stuff lol
Judo – AMD64 platform tester 
Billy the Kid - Forum Poster
dfreer - Forum Poster
Sammi - Forum Poster
christhemonkey –  Lead Song Writer\Composer
enygmata - Forum Poster
RomeReactor - Forum Poster
awakatanka & 3 year old son :)  - Forum Poster\Liker ;)
meborc - Forum Poster
Quibly - Forum Poster
ubuntu27 - Forum Poster
taiyo - Forum Poster
KIAaze - Forum Poster
compwiz18 - Forum Poster
JMO707 - Forum Poster
DracoPsycho - Forum Poster
kukuku - Forum Poster
meborc - Forum Poster
Error1312 - Forum Poster

Links:
http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427011
http://ubuntuforums.org/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJsUsvwu43s
svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team i-team
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453980
http://ubuntuforums.org/

Others:
To any one else that has read the Forum and likes where this project is going :)
Open Source
Nerds
Ubuntu
42
GNU Linux 
TV
Linus Torvalds
slashdot
Google
SDL
/
Your Mom
Sourceforge
Bitorrent
3.14
Open GL
Geeks
digg
The letter F and the number 69
The Internet and clean tubes
C++
Rick James Bitch!!!
I-Team <3
/etc ...
```

----------


## jorgerosa

hey *-Chi.0* this thread have 7,897 visitors so on, so... i want all them there ok? or else... "*no more i love yous*"  :Not talking: 
If anyone is out of this *-Chi.0 iteam credits list* please fell free to slap him as much as you can!

----------


## dfreer

> hey *-Chi.0* this thread have 7,897 visitors so on, so... i want all them there ok? or else... "*no more i love yous*" 
> If anyone is out of this *-Chi.0 iteam credits list* please fell free to slap him as much as you can!


 :Shocked:  Oh my... better get cracking -Chi.0     :Anxious: 


The credits are going to run longer than the video...

P.S. christhemonkey (or whoever is in charge of the moooosic for the game), haven't gotten to listen to any of your stuff, so I don't know what kind of music you are making (moving to a new room so speakers have been disconnected  :Sad:  ). I'm a decent electic/acoustic guitarist if you need any help or just someone to play the stuff you wrote. not much of a writer though, basically I can improvise some riffs or maybe a melody, but not an entire song with background lol. Anyways, let me know!

----------


## meborc

> P.S. christhemonkey (or whoever is in charge of the moooosic for the game), haven't gotten to listen to any of your stuff, so I don't know what kind of music you are making (moving to a new room so speakers have been disconnected  ). I'm a decent electic/acoustic guitarist if you need any help or just someone to play the stuff you wrote. not much of a writer though, basically I can improvise some riffs or maybe a melody, but not an entire song with background lol. Anyways, let me know!


just a brainstorm idea - how about some acoustic country style (really cheese) music for western level (not yet made... but... jorge?!)... the music should keep up with the style used thisfar... same riffs... just a little change in the speed... and of course acoustic guitar... i'd love to hear some great solos also  :Smile: 

just an idea though...

----------


## jorgerosa

*dfreer*, send us your guitar samples, to: jorge.bigarte@gmail.com and DARKGuy´s email, please. THX.

----------


## Quibly

Ok, a couple of posts ago I said that I thought that the name should be changed from iteam to something else, but I did not say why.
First of all, the name of a game is one of the most important things for many reasons.
For those of you who dont know, the game is right now called iteam because all the characters have the letter 'i' in their name.
I believe that the name should be changed for the following reasons:
1. The domain iteam.com is already taken and so are i-team.com, iteam.net and i-team.net
2. There are millions of things called iteam or i-team. A google search for 'iteam' returns 966,000 results.

That is why I believe that the name should be changed. If you want to disagree with me then please back yourself up with facts.

----------


## jorgerosa

No big deal, in the end could be:
"*iteam - the game*" or "*iteam - bombwars*" or "*iteam - linux team*" or "*iteam - linux wars*" or "*iteam - open-source wars*" or "*iteam - cool wars*" or "*iteam - cool OS wars*" or "*iteam - cute OS wars*" or "*iteam - ubuntu*"
and so on... etc, etc...

----------


## dfreer

> *dfreer*, send us your guitar samples, to: jorge.bigarte@gmail.com and DARKGuy´s email, please. THX.


hmmm ok I'll try whipping up some cheesy western music. Like I said, I'm not much of a writer but we'll see  :Smile: 

p.s. anyone know any good music recording software for linux?

----------


## meborc

> p.s. anyone know any good music recording software for linux?


you might want to check this out http://ubuntustudio.com/ although this is a complete OS... check what programs have they incorporated for music recording... since this is a project aimed in that direction i guess they have done their homework well and should know what is best for ubuntu  :Smile: 

seems like ardour is the pick of the day

----------


## Sammi

iWar, iWars, iBattle, iBattles?

Or iTeam Wars?

----------


## christhemonkey

For using audio and midi you can use either:
Rosegarden
or
Muse
or (possibly dont know if they have made any final release yet):
jokosher
or
wired

For just audio (atm midi branch will be merged soon):
Ardour (the king of DAW on linux)

For connecting all (bar jokosher) together you will need jackd i suggest using qjackctl to control it.

----------


## hikaricore

> Ok, a couple of posts ago I said that I thought that the name should be changed from iteam to something else, but I did not say why.
> First of all, the name of a game is one of the most important things for many reasons.
> For those of you who dont know, the game is right now called iteam because all the characters have the letter 'i' in their name.
> I believe that the name should be changed for the following reasons:
> 1. The domain iteam.com is already taken and so are i-team.com, iteam.net and i-team.net
> 2. There are millions of things called iteam or i-team. A google search for 'iteam' returns 966,000 results.
> 
> That is why I believe that the name should be changed. If you want to disagree with me then please back yourself up with facts.


I personally disagree with you for the following reasons:

1. NO
2. The opposite of yes.

----------


## meborc

> I personally disagree with you for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. NO
> 2. The opposite of yes.


and i agree with you and i list my reasons as follows:

1) if iteam is the name the developers like, then they should use it
2) the fact that there are many things called iteam does not in any way change the reason no1
3) i like the name
4) to change it is just stupid  :Smile: 

edit: as i hope, there will be a sequel to this game sooner or later... so i propose the name would change in every release... for example the first version could be called *iteam: <some cool sentence here>* and the next one *iteam: <even cooler sentence here>* and so on... so the name of the game is still iteam, but the version names reflect the stage of development...

----------


## dfreer

iteam: the beginnings
iteam 2: this time it's for serious
iteam 3: O rly? yah rly
xtreme team: not another iteam clone

I submit my iteam version names!!!

just kidding meborc I <3 you

p.s. thanks for the suggestions, I'll be checking them out as soon as I get busy on a song.

----------


## EdThaSlayer

Congrats on the progress. Things seem to be moving pretty fast with your team. I have watched the video, but, will this game be a MMOG?or just a standalone game?

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all I have a little gift for you all gift!!!
It will be ready real soon  :Smile:

----------


## DARKGuy

Well guys, taking in account your ideas and debates... (you all rock, regardless of your opinion  :Capital Razz: )

iteam is going to be iteam. I know there are lots of stuff called iteam but that isn't a reason why can't we have it be iteam... if it was because of a reason like that, then lots of other stuff wouldn't be called iteam as they are now. Google is a _worldwide_ database, there can be lots of stuff called the same thing.

I know there are problems regarding names with "iteam", in fact, I couldn't register iteam as "iteam" on sourceforge because it was already taken, so that's why it's i-team. I didn't know the iteam.com domain was already taken, but that's not going to stop us  :Capital Razz: 

Aslo as others have been suggesting, the name could have cool titles after its own name, that's a cool idea, we'll see what to do  :Wink:  (sounds like the naming convention that Ubuntu is using, lol).




> Congrats on the progress. Things seem to be moving pretty fast with your team. I have watched the video, but, will this game be a MMOG?or just a standalone game?


Thanks  :Smile: , glad it's noticeable xD... and the game will be both: You are free to play it single-player (maybe a campaign mode or just with "bots"), multiplayer (with friends on the same PC taking turns, over LAN), or online (connecting through servers, customizing your avatar, etc).




> Hey all I have a little gift for you all gift!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpf74HUdpcM


OoooooooOO!!!!! *clicks... gets bounced by YouTube* dangit, YouTube hasn't processed it yet XD... you all keep clicking, I need to go eat and will click later  :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

Edit: (...)

----------


## DARKGuy

> *iteam: the begin -* sounds really great and easy (after all, ubuntu and this game are in the begining, right?) I loved that idea!... anyone else?...


Guess so, but having it as subtitle would be a good idea - leaving "iteam" as the main, will-always-be game title  :Capital Razz:  (it's like, "Unreal Tournament 2004" <- single name, and "Alone in the Dark: One-eyed jack" <- "one-eyed jack" being a subtitle, because all those games were known as "Alone in the Dark"  :Capital Razz: )

----------


## christhemonkey

*@ -Chi.0*:



> The video has been removed by the user?


I like the idea of subtitles but please do keep the main Iteam as the game title.
(like worms, worms 1, worms 2, worms 3D, worms whatever, but still _Worms_!)

----------


## DARKGuy

> *@ -Chi.0*:
> 
> 
> I like the idea of subtitles but please do keep the main Iteam as the game title.
> (like worms, worms 1, worms 2, worms 3D, worms whatever, but still _Worms_!)


Yup, exactly what I mean  :Capital Razz: 




> This video has been removed by the user.


??????  :Sad:

----------


## -Chi.0

Okay guys this is the new ver and youtube had probs w/ the 1st one I put up
I will put out all the project files up later today just check this here  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aJIntvnPNk

----------


## christhemonkey

Now thats a cool video  :Very Happy: 



(and wasn't the music great.... haha!!)

----------


## DARKGuy

Whoooo! me like! xD (indeed it was, lol  :Capital Razz: ) nice video indeed, with music! ^__^

----------


## RomeReactor

Great video! The music sounded very apropriate (a tad Super-Mario-ish, but that's a good thing in my book). Also, jorgerosa is doing a tremendous job with the graphics! Very consistent! One can see that the characters integrate perfectly with the levels (which look awesome, by the way!). Quick question, though: In the gameplay part of the video, I think that Susi doesn't display the walking animation (the moving legs, tail, etc.), but in the grass-walking part, we see it; is it just me? And if so, I guess it will be implemented further down the development road, right?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Great video! The music sounded very apropriate (a tad Super-Mario-ish, but that's a good thing in my book). Also, jorgerosa is doing a tremendous job with the graphics! Very consistent! One can see that the characters integrate perfectly with the levels (which look awesome, by the way!). Quick question, though: In the gameplay part of the video, I think that Susi doesn't display the walking animation (the moving legs, tail, etc.), but in the grass-walking part, we see it; is it just me? And if so, I guess it will be implemented further down the development road, right?


=) glad you love it, we loved it too!  :Very Happy: 

Yeah... the game is in C++... animating stuff in C++ is WAY different from Flash.... Flash was made for animations while C++ wasn't. Characters will animate of course, but the workflow will be different. The gameplay video is also VERY early (you can check the latest code in SVN and see... I made the gameplay part that Chi.0 shows in the video with that latest version) so that's why it has no animations -----yet-----.

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all the project files that I promised I can't upload on the forums ;( 
But I will try to get them up on the I-Team site for now  :Smile: 

Also thank you all for liking my video and just for that I will give you guys the .ogg ver in the spirit of open source  :Cool:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all.
Sorry i couldn´t helped you yesterday, and today it will be another bad day for me,  :Sad:  since its invest 2007 official conference  :Very Happy:  - people and media are waiting for this site: www.revistainvest.com (my profession)... * But tomorrow i´ll be here,  kicking your azz again!*  :Wink:

----------


## awakatanka

> Okay guys this is the new ver and youtube had probs w/ the 1st one I put up
> I will put out all the project files up later today just check this here 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aJIntvnPNk


Cool video.  :Popcorn: 

Maybe you can also make one that goes from zero to where they are now. Like : the forum post, firts code screenshots, drawings, etc to the first moving video.

Realy love the flash animation, keeps my son busy so i can do important stuff  :Razz: 

Keep up the work, you all.

----------


## FFighter

Man, that's so freaking nice! See, your initiative has grown up to a great project. Congratulations! I love videogame programming, I used to do some little (never finished) games on Windows in Blitz Basic... wish I could help somehow, not sure how though (limited time and skills... but who knows?). Keep up the awesome work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jorgerosa

:Shocked:  "I used to do some little (never finished) games on Windows in Blitz Basic" - WTF? Just like me, FFighter!
 :Crying or Very sad:  I also miss my games (finished 1 game, dunno where the f****g cassette  is...) in Basic at 48KB ZX Spectrum... i miss that "loading tape error" so much...

----------


## -Chi.0

[=D>QUOTE=awakatanka;2753784]Cool video.  :Popcorn: 

Maybe you can also make one that goes from zero to where they are now. Like : the forum post, firts code screenshots, drawings, etc to the first moving video.

Realy love the flash animation, keeps my son busy so i can do important stuff  :Razz: 

Keep up the work, you all.[/QUOTE]

@ awakatanka
Hey that's a great Idea and I'm working on some thing like that right now. The video that I posted was most likely the biggest project that i have done w/ *Cinelerra*. So i can only hope for better videos for now on  :Dancing: 

If you like any thing about this project please comment so the coders, graphics, music and others working hard know they're doing some thing worth while  :Wink: 

And here is another link to the good old video w/ music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aJIntvnPNk
Enjoy  :Popcorn:

----------


## Robotriot

all I can say is that this looks like... its gonna be TOTALLY AWESOME!

I sat down today and read through the first post to the last and its really motivating to see that you guys are actually following through with your idea!--to top it all of it looks 10x better than gunbound ever was!

I really wish I knew how to create cool stuff like that!

----------


## meborc

ahhh DARKGuy has been really quiet... i'm hoping to get my hands on a alpha release soon  :Smile:  have to start practicing with scorched3d  :Very Happy:

----------


## dawg

wow, this game looks like ZELDA WINDWAKER.  totally freaking awesome fellas.

----------


## DARKGuy

You know what...






*YOU ALL RULE!* =D>=D>=D>=D>

xD it's really great to know you all like the progress by now, you have no idea how much that helps and makes known that our effort isn't in vain  :Smile:  GREATLY appreciated ^____^!!!

Yup, I've been kinda quiet now... Jorge's been busy with his work and we've been having some problems exporting the terrain SVG to PNG in Inkscape (somehow it gets transparent lines in a rectangle-like pattern... dunno why, and it happens in Windows and Linux with the latest versions =( ) so that's been stopping us a bit too.

I've done all I could code-wise now until I get some of Jorge's new artwork and the terrain SVG fixed... there is still code to be done, but that's "advanced" stuff that I don't have the enough experience to code yet... 

It would be great if any of you could advertise the project and catch some C++ people who can help me fix some of the GP2D stuff (GP2D needs a better text renderer with support for unicode or international characters, a better FPS implementation, etc) and add physics to the game (so we can fire projectiles and destroy the terrain (sorry Jorge, lol))... with that and some polishing maybe we can have a small alpha release that two players can play on the same computer taking turns, but it would depend on when C++-skilled people come to help and how fast we work. I know we all have a real life, family, children (some xD), work, etc.. and sometimes we can't be online all the time, but when we get in contact, let's try to do all we can  :Smile: .

So, huh, those are the latest news for now!

----------


## Quibly

If you want more developers than you need to advertise the game. Maybe in the ubuntuforums.org programming forum? Or maybe you could try going to other forums and advertising it there.

----------


## pmasiar

http://wormux.org/ - as found on planet.ubuntulinux

----------


## DARKGuy

> If you want more developers than you need to advertise the game. Maybe in the ubuntuforums.org programming forum? Or maybe you could try going to other forums and advertising it there.


Guess so, gonna try that when I get back at home and see  :Capital Razz: 




> http://wormux.org/ - as found on planet.ubuntulinux


.... huh? I don't get it...  :Eh?:

----------


## cisforcojo

I don't get the Wormux reference either. All I can think of is someone a while back mentioned using Wormux's code and you didn't want to do it. It's a similar style game as far as I can tell.

----------


## DracoPsycho

Wormux is plain Worms clone, and Gunbound/iteam are similar but it's definitely not the same. I.e. you don't have teams, just fight alone. Another question to DARKGuy, are duels only 1 on 1, or there'll be more players also?

----------


## hikaricore

> http://wormux.org/ - as found on planet.ubuntulinux


was there a point in posting a link to wormux?  or were you just being a @#%^?

----------


## KIAaze

> Wormux is plain Worms clone, and Gunbound/iteam are similar but it's definitely not the same. I.e. you don't have teams, just fight alone. Another question to DARKGuy, are duels only 1 on 1, or there'll be more players also?


Very probably more players from what I've seen in the Players class (add_player).  :Smile: 
I don't see any reason why there shouldn't be more than two players, especially if unlike worms you control only one character and not a team.

----------


## pmasiar

> was there a point in posting a link to wormux?  or were you just being a @#%^?


One of us is @#%^ and bad news is - it is not me.  :Smile: 

"Asking for help" was posted in programming forum. Looks like game is Worm clone, right? I happened to know about another Worm clone, and i mentioned it. It is *your* responsibility to post reseach how your new project compares to better known existing projects. To avoid false advertising and misleading promises. In Free software  it does not make sense to compete like in proprietary. We help each other and copy each other code.

Whatever, do whatever you want to do with your project, I don't care. I wanted to mention other worm-like project to you, you are free to use/ignore/enhance it - free software is for that.

Good luck! 

I don't think I come back to this thread.

----------


## ShirishAg75

Hi all,
     I just read the from the 1st post till here. Feel sad with pmasiar's comments & hence ignore it. While I don't have any particular talents there are few things I see/feel would be good for the project. 

1. It makes sense to start having a website now then after the game is released. For the simple reason it would take time, effort to move things afterwards. 

2. .Use trac to keep progress of the game . http://www.techenclave.com/forums/tr...tml#post595248
 A small sneak-peek into how trac works.  The bonus is actually the wiki which can be used for documenting also coolly. 

For e.g. http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/roadmap as you can see you can also comment or have a kind of official/unofficial-changelog right there. 

3. I have no idea what the requirements for the game would be?  For e.g. would it work with an aging i845 GL chipset having 8 MB VRAM (no hardware acceleration) with an analog CRT having 1024*768 resolution ?

4. There should be some kind of testing script which throws up some kind of human-readable error if the machine is not upto the specs. Something like need 32 MB VRAM or whatever else is needed. 

5. Where is the .ogg video? I haven't seen that. If possible a link to the source something like www.xy.org/somethingcalled.ogg (this is just top of my hand, nothing to do if a site exists by that name. 

6. If its possible, look if one could use gnash and/or swfplayer to view the flash files. There are some excellent stuff being written at http://www.advogato.org/person/company/diary.html .
    Another practical  reason why I like the free implementations is  if swfplayer or gnash dies I i.e. apport  can put up a bug-report & that can be traced & improved upon in the implementation on next release of that implementation. 

7. Wallpapers, I downloaded the wallpaper but they are too small, perhaps you can make at site various resolutions or give some tips how to use it for given resolution. 

I do hope some of these suggestions turn out to be helpful.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Wormux is plain Worms clone, and Gunbound/iteam are similar but it's definitely not the same. I.e. you don't have teams, just fight alone. Another question to DARKGuy, are duels only 1 on 1, or there'll be more players also?


If you meant that in Worms you fight alone instead of having teams, that's right... in iteam you will also have team games and solo ones too (just like an FPS  :Capital Razz: ), and there could be more players too.




> One of us is @#%^ and bad news is - it is not me. 
> 
> "Asking for help" was posted in programming forum. Looks like game is Worm clone, right? I happened to know about another Worm clone, and i mentioned it. It is *your* responsibility to post reseach how your new project compares to better known existing projects. To avoid false advertising and misleading promises. In Free software  it does not make sense to compete like in proprietary. We help each other and copy each other code.
> 
> Whatever, do whatever you want to do with your project, I don't care. I wanted to mention other worm-like project to you, you are free to use/ignore/enhance it - free software is for that.
> 
> Good luck! 
> 
> I don't think I come back to this thread.


The game was mentioned in the first pages though. I know it's a pain to know the thread has 20+ pages and it would be an annoying read, but reading the first ones don't hurt anyone.

Who says it's my responsibility? I'm not comparing my project to others either... I'm just developing my game with a group of friends. If this project looks to you as something that's not worth to help or to have "misleading promises". I know people can like or not like our effort, but that's no reason to come bash us that way.

I already said I have problems working with already-grown projects, I'm not a C++ pro and it's hard for me to adapt myself to a different coding style, amongst other reasons, so that's why I won't help in that project (even though I  recognize the work they've done is outstanding)... besides, it's not the style I want to make. It's a WHOLE different game.

----------


## meborc

> One of us is @#%^ and bad news is - it is not me. 
> 
> "Asking for help" was posted in programming forum. Looks like game is Worm clone, right? I happened to know about another Worm clone, and i mentioned it. It is *your* responsibility to post reseach how your new project compares to better known existing projects. To avoid false advertising and misleading promises. In Free software  it does not make sense to compete like in proprietary. We help each other and copy each other code.
> 
> Whatever, do whatever you want to do with your project, I don't care. I wanted to mention other worm-like project to you, you are free to use/ignore/enhance it - free software is for that.
> 
> Good luck! 
> 
> I don't think I come back to this thread.


too bad you feel that way... i feel there was a communication problem... you got slapped the first time because this thread started of a specific idea of making a game from scratch - no copy/paste... so your suggestion sounded like - "hey you fools, there is already a game like that!" and that is what got our attention

i wish you would read the thread (i know it is long) and then you could see that there is love in this place (a lot of love) and not hate  :Smile: 

ahh... DARKGuy - don't get discouraged... you are doing the right thing  :Very Happy:  keep up the good work!

----------


## jorgerosa

*ShirishAg75* - "Wallpapers, I downloaded the wallpaper but they are too small (...)" - Yep, you r right, sorry about that, its because images are generated "on the fly" by an ASP script, but i´ll change that as soon as i can, its because that site was not ready for this project, but i´ll change something there to improve his utility, not for now because im giving priority th the game GFX.

*DARKGuy* "Who says it's my responsibility?" - Yes it is! Im going there slap u right now... hummm... nope! Let me finish the GFX first...

----------


## hikaricore

Wow I wasn't trying to **** anyone off, but a link and a few words kinda made me wonder what the point was.

Sorry to start anything folks :/  It wasn't the intention, I was just annoyed by the post I responded to.

----------


## -Chi.0

> 5. Where is the .ogg video? I haven't seen that. If possible a link to the source something like www.xy.org/somethingcalled.ogg (this is just top of my hand, nothing to do if a site exists by that name.


Hey Sorry about that *ShirishAg75* I did post\boast about a .ogg coming out and I have sent it to jorgerosa and DARKGuy. I can post up a few links it's just that my server is a small server and it may take a while to download it. I also don't want to overload it  :Sad: 

But I will post the links any way:

This is for the whole Cinelerra Project\Files and includes a copy of the .ogg
http://www.terrance-kennedy.com/down...oj-ver1.tar.gz

This one is just for the movie in .ogg format 
http://www.terrance-kennedy.com/download/i-team.ogg

Programs\Resources used for making this project:
Cinelerra
Audacity
XvidCap
The Gimp
ffmepg 
youtube
Ubuntu forums 
I-team love <3
I love you to jorgerosa,  DARKGuy and all forum posters  :Smile: 
O-yeah can't hate on cristhemonkeys wonderful music  :Guitar: 

Please Enjoy all
_
PS: check out the thumbnail_   :Wink:

----------


## dfreer

> i wish you would read the thread (i know it is long) and then you could see that there is love in this place (a lot of love) and not hate


Yes, lots of love... too MUCH love sometimes lol 



Actually, that's the best part about this thread. I never even played worms/gunbound, but I want to NOW after reading this thread, and watching you guys develop iteam. Go project iteam!!

----------


## -Chi.0

> Yes, lots of love... too MUCH love sometimes lol 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's the best part about this thread. I never even played worms/gunbound, but I want to NOW after reading this thread, and watching you guys develop iteam. Go project iteam!!



Hey all just given the old forum some late night Loving  :Wink: 


I also had a Idea about the team play. I was thinking of *KDE VS. gnome*. KDE would be the blue team and gnome would be the red team. each team could have like 2 or 4 players perside. The cool part is that the kde team could have a *"K"* before their names like Klini or Ksusi. This would make the game even more *nix than it is =D>

Another Idea would be to have idea would be to have a ranking system for what players are played most and if their KDE or gnome. You know like a Distrowatch player ranking board  :Smile:  so we would know what is the better distro w/ alot of users and this could just be one of the may options that you can check payer rankings  :Very Happy: 

PS:_I love you all_  :Wink:

----------


## hikaricore

Gnome would lose as the gnome team would be missing simple configuration options that "just aren't needed".

Oh yes, I went there.  Those gnome ******* had to just go and ruin xscreensaver, now my comments are my revenge.

----------


## compwiz18

> Gnome would lose as the gnome team would be missing simple configuration options that "just aren't needed".
> 
> Oh yes, I went there.  Those gnome ******* had to just go and ruin xscreensaver, now my comments are my revenge.


You can just install the xscreensaver package to get it back - but I agree, they removed that options dialog  :Sad:  which needs to be there.

----------


## DracoPsycho

> Hey all just given the old forum some late night Loving 
> 
> 
> I also had a Idea about the team play. I was thinking of *KDE VS. gnome*. KDE would be the blue team and gnome would be the red team. each team could have like 2 or 4 players perside. The cool part is that the kde team could have a *"K"* before their names like Klini or Ksusi. This would make the game even more *nix than it is =D>
> 
> Another Idea would be to have idea would be to have a ranking system for what players are played most and if their KDE or gnome. You know like a Distrowatch player ranking board  so we would know what is the better distro w/ alot of users and this could just be one of the may options that you can check payer rankings 
> 
> PS:_I love you all_


Hey, I got an IDEA!! All the KDE vs.Gnome wars from now on.... WILL BE PLAYED ON I-TEAM!! So there won't be forum bashing and that stuff anymore. This will be true and only way to see who's better :>  :Very Happy:

----------


## dfreer

> Hey, I got an IDEA!! All the KDE vs.Gnome wars from now on.... WILL BE PLAYED ON I-TEAM!! So there won't be forum bashing and that stuff anymore. This will be true and only way to see who's better :>


I can see it now...

"Dude, KDE sucks cuz it looks like ***, Gnome for life!!"
"whatever you suck cuz your mom looks like *** gnome is stupid kde is so awesome lololol!!"
"MODERATOR: both of you go play iteam. whoever wins will be granted speaking priveleges again. and the right to LIVE."

----------


## ShirishAg75

Well, if you guys are gonna do a Gnome vs KDE then count the XFCE & FVWM guys also in. I've been using xfce for quite some time now & find it pretty cool.

----------


## Error1312

Maybe it could be made so that before you start a battle, for each team, people can choose the window manager they want to represent (Gnome, KDE, XFCE,...) from a list and then the color that they want to associate with it.

----------


## meborc

cool idea (and very original) ... i hope DARKGuy can implement this in some way...

i am also for the xfce team  :Very Happy:  i'm so tired of the conventional look of gnome and the horrible "first-linux-experience" look of KDE - let's just say i had a childhood trauma  :Very Happy: 

but xfce has always been a home for me... 

don't forget there are also blackbox openbox fluxbox icewm etc etc... even enlightenment  :Smile:

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all this is my post for the Recurting forum 
Link:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2770872




> Hey all this is *"-Chi.0"* from the i-team project.
> 
> I just have to say that we love making this game the best it can be and we love each other in the process. If you would check out the forum you would see this in action and I do understand that this is a lot of reading, but I haven't really seen this in action w/ out lots of fights\flame wars lol. This is honestly one of the most unique game projects to date and all this just b\c of how we all relate and work to gether. Open source was made to work like this and this is very rare.
> 
> All we are asking is for some help w/ the coding and DARKGuy can't code it all. jorgerosa can't make all the graphics and christhemonkey can't make all the music. I can't make all the game play videos and bring love to the forums.
> 
> We all have to do this as a team, a i-team if you will and if you have talents\skills and just a little love we can make this the greatest thing that Linux has came to know since the Kernel. lol
> 
> Ok now I'm off my soap box and you can have *AWESOME PROJECT FOOTAGE* 
> ...



PS:_I love you all well I really do_  :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

Nothing new here, just say hello to u all, and that im finishing anims.  :Very Happy: 
				sudo apt-get -back to work

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all I have a new link to the *.ogg* version of the video and you can all down load it here  :Smile: 

This a really cool new service guys  :Wink: 
http://upload2.net/page/download/KGR...-team.ogg.html

----------


## meborc

alphaalphaalpha

- trying to boost the developers by chanting and pinning the woodoo doll  :Arrow:

----------


## jorgerosa

> alphaalphaalpha
> - trying to boost the developers by chanting and pinning the woodoo doll


Ops... Man! My arms are working faster, ive no control!.... 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Oh, meborc, i which that could help! But nope... Anyway we are working as fast as we can, and i also wanna play it !!! Im diyng for it too !!! aaahhhhhh....  :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

(delete this post, please)

----------


## charlieg

I'm wondering whether thread length and poster sanity are related...  :Very Happy:

----------


## hikaricore

> I'm wondering whether thread length and poster sanity are related...


I feel that an appropriate answer to your question is the following:

_I like ducks because they go quack quack._

----------


## meborc

> Ops... Man! My arms are working faster, ive no control!.... 
>   Oh, meborc, i which that could help! But nope... Anyway we are working as fast as we can, and i also wanna play it !!! Im diyng for it too !!! aaahhhhhh....


too bad it is not working... i'm getting good at manipulating the woodoo doll  :Wink: 

still... as soon as you have something for us to play with, please post installing and running instructions!

and don't overwork... we don't want you to get into emergency room!

----------


## meborc

bump - are we still alive?  :Sad:

----------


## KIAaze

Mmh, I currently get this error when trying to run the game:


```
./iteam: error while loading shared libraries: libgp2d.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

However, libgp2d.so is in the current directory:



> bin   functions.cpp  globals.h  iteam.cpp  iteam.r22  libgp2d.so  Makefile     players.h
> data  functions.h    iteam      iteam.r19  lib        library_h   players.cpp  run


And the Makefile I used is:



> # export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
> CFLAGS=-I. -L. -I/usr/include/freetype2
> 
> all: main
> 
> main:
> #       export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
>         gcc -o iteam iteam.cpp functions.cpp players.cpp -Bdynamic $(CFLAGS) -lgp2d -lfreetype `sdl-config --cflags --libs` -lSDL_mixer  -lSDL_image -lGL -lGLU


The compilation works without any problems. I only get the error when trying to run the game.

----------


## jorgerosa

> bump - are we still alive?


I know that feeling meborc... Alive and working (fast as i can) here!  :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all, i know that feeling *meborc*, but i can sure you that we are working fast as we can.
Im just being busy with other stuff at my work, but allways with iteam on my mind.
Just a note:
Yep, *jorgerosa* or *jorgeerosa* still the same guy: Me! Only i get many "points" for bad language with jorgerosa login, because i not tolerate guys like *pmasiar*. here
Like i said to MODS Ill never tolerate that kind of attitude, from nobody, in my life!!! And, of course, ill keep my language, if that happens again! OK... Im back to iteam work now... again!
Cya. Guys!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## christhemonkey

You need to do what is says....


```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

Then run:


```
./iteam
```


That is all!

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all sorry for the absence in the good old forum but I have been busy and not at home most of the week. I also got a *"Wii"* so I have been on the couch and not the desk so I haven't kep up w/ the forum. I have read all the last post and I know that every one working on this project is working hard.

I-team and my self love you all <3
_Thank you for caring_

----------


## BackwardsDown

> Mmh, I currently get this error when trying to run the game:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./iteam: error while loading shared libraries: libgp2d.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```


Put the .so file in the /lib/ directory or edit the enviroment variable so it searches for the library in the current directory too.

----------


## Traceur-UK

Just found this thread and....WOW talk about strong community. I'd LOVE to get involved...I'm not *too* bad with Photoshop but it's not my best strength. I'm much more adept at writing. If you have any form of literature for the project, a user documentation, back stories (give me a basic outline) and that, I'd be more than glad to help out.
Also, it'd make me feel more of the Linux community. Of course, if there's no room for a humble writer, I more than understand haha. It's kind of erh...abstract for a game, I know.

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey we would love to have you on the project and just wait for DARKGuy to see your post. He will decide if he needs your skills just yet but their is always room for help\skills.

Thanks for being interested  :Smile: 

_PS:Here is some I-Team love_  :Wink:

----------


## Traceur-UK

*takes love and places it in pocket*
I hear all you need is love.

Just an odd observation, I've seen things like this on forums many, MANY times. Some guy going 'hey I wanna make a mod/game/patch/application that can do this, that and the other, while it feeds your cat!', and a lot of projects much less ambitious than this. Yet this is the only one I've seen get anywhere. Dunno if that's the difference with the Linux community as a whole, this particular forum....or just the sort of forums I used to visit  :Wink: , but it's all encouraging.
Good luck to y'all on the dev end of things. I wish you a caffeine-fueled code, and a bug-free compilation.

----------


## meborc

while we all are biting our nails and waiting for alpha to be released - check out the ubuntu users map in my signature... sign up so we could find ubuntu users near our homes  :Smile:

----------


## Traceur-UK

Added myself to that map. No one on it near me for many miles.

----------


## hikaricore

> Added myself to that map. No one on it near me for many miles.


If only the user profiles of ubuntuforums could be integrated into such a map without user input.

That would be amazing to see.

----------


## meborc

> If only the user profiles of ubuntuforums could be integrated into such a map without user input.
> 
> That would be amazing to see.


thats a great idea... but it would include people who sign up for the forum to input their graphical location by latitude and longitude... i'm not sure that most people CAN or have the time to do it... they will just put in some numbers and therefore make the map not accurate

although, it would be nice if there were more people signing up... maybe ask the mods to make a notification at the top of the forum...  :Smile:

----------


## compwiz18

> thats a great idea... but it would include people who sign up for the forum to input their graphical location by latitude and longitude... i'm not sure that most people CAN or have the time to do it... they will just put in some numbers and therefore make the map not accurate
> 
> although, it would be nice if there were more people signing up... maybe ask the mods to make a notification at the top of the forum...


Just use their IP address to locate them, and pin it automatically.

http://www.geobytes.com/iplocator.htm

(there are different ways to implement this, but I like to use this site)

----------


## Traceur-UK

Problem with using their IP's is you'll only get the location of their ISP.
*edit* or the location of their proxy server, if they use one.

Also, I notice this is heading off-topic...just saying.

----------


## meborc

> Problem with using their IP's is you'll only get the location of their ISP.
> *edit* or the location of their proxy server, if they use one.
> 
> Also, I notice this is heading off-topic...just saying.


for sure it's off topic  :Very Happy:  just trying to keep this thread alive... until we get the ALPHA

we need to let DARKGuy and the others know that we are still here and that we support them 100%

that's all  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIAaze

A TODO list on the SVN would be nice  :Wink:  , altough I doubt I'll have time working on this project before quite some time (and I'll first have to get more used to SDL too).

Another not so important, but easy to do thing: put a redirection page on the SF project website here pointing to here.

----------


## Traceur-UK

And I'm still waiting for an answer on my offer...meh, should I take a hint? haha

----------


## KIAaze

> Just found this thread and....WOW talk about strong community. I'd LOVE to get involved...I'm not *too* bad with Photoshop but it's not my best strength. I'm much more adept at writing. If you have any form of literature for the project, a user documentation, back stories (give me a basic outline) and that, I'd be more than glad to help out.
> Also, it'd make me feel more of the Linux community. Of course, if there's no room for a humble writer, I more than understand haha. It's kind of erh...abstract for a game, I know.


Is that your offer?
I think the best would be to start writing some background stories for the different characters & planets similar to the one that Jorgerosa wrote for the Debinous planet.
(cf screenshot here)
Write the stories and then post them here or send them to the i-team mailing-list.

----------


## taiyo

And like I stated earlier, I could translate any documentation / menu and so on into German/French... Unfortunately, I am no good as a programmer  :Wink: .

----------


## Traceur-UK

Here's a couple of cultural background stories I quickly wrote up:

Slaki:
Slaki hails from the ancient land of Slackware. Slackware is one of the oldest cultures still remaining in the world of iTeam. Their philosophy is one of simplicity, preferring to stick to doing things the easy way rather than making things too complex. As such, citizens of Slackware may not be the best educated, but my God, they can get a job done well.

Ubin:
Ubuntu is a prosperous land. The architects of the land worked hard, as did the engineers, to make the world as simple as possible for the citizens. Ubin is one of these simple citizens. Garbed in nothing but his birthday suit, he loves the easy life.

I know Ubuntu is based on, and named after, African culture, some particular tribe if I'm not wrong? But I decided to go for the actual concept of the OS instead.

----------


## charlieg

Slackware users tend to be very well educated, just not very cutting edge and it takes them a long time to adopt new technologies.  I'd put them down as more sage-like wise users who eschew more modern practises, happy to spend hours taking on mundane tasks that could otherwise be easily accomplished with some technology.  Perhaps an amish or druid analogy might suit them.

----------


## hikaricore

^ Grew up in the country.

*shudders*

The amish....

----------


## meborc

oh, and i can help translating everything into estonian  :Very Happy:

----------


## Citizin

Well, I do a lot of graphics work in photoshop, I dislike Gunbound though, seems to "kiddy-like" for me. I will help with the graphics if you need it, I do a lot of work with logos/Websites/wallpapers/banners/ect

some of my old work: http://citizin.deviantart.com

As you can see I was more into wallpapers, and a lot of my best work is my oldest.

----------


## Traceur-UK

Charlieg, thanks, I'll bear that in mind. I'm quite new to the Linux community, so I'd appreciate some guideance, in the way if a general stereotype for users. (Also, I based Slaki on the actual OS, not the users. As the OS isn't that advanced [from my understanding], the users would have to be).

----------


## meborc

ohh... i wish DARKGuy would give us a heads-up on the news...  :Smile:  we miss you man!

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> You just need to do this from a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team i-team
> ```
> 
> But you must have svn installed:
> 
> ...


Ok One question?

If i make changes to the code how to I submit it to the main repo?

Mike

----------


## christhemonkey

You need to apply to be a developer on the sourceforge project then if they accept you they might give you svn permissions.


It might just be quicker to create a .patch file and send it to DARKguy.



Also, some project updates would be nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Traceur-UK

Anyone else secretly hope that DARKguy's reason for not posting is that he's locked himself in a small, isolated room somewhere far underground with only a life-support machine and a computer with Ubuntu installed, so as he can better code with no interruptions? Or am I just acting strange due to a severe lack of sleep?

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> You need to apply to be a developer on the sourceforge project then if they accept you they might give you svn permissions.
> 
> 
> It might just be quicker to create a .patch file and send it to DARKguy.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some project updates would be nice


okey dokey so how do i generate a .patch file?

I've been getting to grips with the code and am about to start adding weapons. I've already got it to use more than one avatar so thats nice.

Mike

----------


## christhemonkey

From a quick google:
http://www.kegel.com/academy/opensource.html#patches

You may also want to read:


```
man diff
```

Btw, you might want to email DARKguy or someone and ask what there preffered way of recieving patches is.

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> From a quick google:
> http://www.kegel.com/academy/opensource.html#patches
> 
> You may also want to read:
> 
> 
> ```
> man diff
> ```
> ...


Indeed I have but he seems to be too busy to return my emails atm, athough I did get a nice IM from him to tell me how to get my mits on the sources etc and thats how I have it.

Thanks for the link to the btw, I don't normally code along with others so I'm not familiar with that part of development

Mike

----------


## christhemonkey

Yeah they seem to be quite busy the developers as they dont tend to return my emails often  :Very Happy: 


I dont really mind though so its ok!!

----------


## doddi

Hi Guys,

Finally got to the end of the post!!! pheww
A really exciting little project.

A few suggestions:
1. The svn repository doesnt seem to have a trunk, branch tag section so any co-development may prove a little difficult if it starts to grow.
2. As someone mentioned earlier using trac is a nice system that integrates nicely with svn, although the sourceforge stuff is good.
3. I cant actually see any documentation on what is needed from the game (except the comments about worm-ish clone), it would be nice to have a basic plan so that it can be focused. As I can see DarkGuy and the others time seems to be very precious!

Does anyone know where to get the gp2d code from? All the links seem to refer to the gp3d stuff only.
I would like to start understanding gp2d stuff to complete some of the tasks outstanding in sourceforge.

Doddi

----------


## DARKGuy

Man... so much posts x___x that's not bad though! the interest is really noticeable and appreciated  :Very Happy: 

I need to spend some time with my father today (I live with my mother because my parents are divorced) but I will make a long long long lengthy post tonight about what's been going on all this time.

I've been working on passing the iteam & GP2D code to Windows - I don't want the same thing that happened with GP3D happen to GP2D and iteam (read the first post and you'll see why)... it isn't too hard o.O and the speed is a bit different... gotta fix some functions, optimize them a bit more and such.

Because I study at the mornings and go to work in the afternoon, I make some web development at home to make up for the hours I don't go in the morning, that means, I have to work at home too (I like web dev so it's alright xD)... it isn't hard but very tedious and takes most of my afternoon time... I mostly work on iteam at nights, which isn't bad either since I can concentrate better  :Smile: .

Jorge has been a bit lost for about 3 weeks now IIRC... last time we spoke he told me he has been very busy with work & web dev (the iteam site has changed a bit too, I guess that enters in his workflow) so I've been doing just programming on the stuff I have right now.

Two programmers contacted me this week (YAY!), one that spoke with Jorge and another one who sent me an email, so I guess development will start to be on its tracks again... to be sincere, these last weeks have been really lacking in the programming section... not to mention the art one  :Sad: .

I need to check my hotmail account, yes Chris, don't worry  :Capital Razz:  the last songs you sent me were great! I'll reply you with details later tonight  :Wink: .

Now, I must say I'm still very very novice at SVN... just now I'm getting the hang of it - so that's why it has no "trunk" or "branches"... if anybody could clarify those concepts for me and tell me how to do that it would be great, 'cause I've looked for documentation in google and I can't understand it, it's very abstract =/...

The GP2D code you can get it from: https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.ne...amepower/GP2D/ ... then copy ligp2d.so to the iteam folder and it will work.

Okay, off to go now, I will reply tonight to each of you, sort some project stuff... and yeah, some documentation so you all see what's needed, what's been done and all that (though, there's a provisional one in the *tasks* section in the sourceforge site (http://i-team.sourceforge.net) so you can check that to see what's needed at the moment.

I've been mostly busy with work and final exams (yay, in 2008 I finish high school xD) ... editing 400 html files manually is no easy work :/ neither is studying for these exams, which are really important if I want to progress  :Capital Razz: . I finish those in July, so I won't have to study until September so I'll have more free time to work on iteam.

What¡s been done... huh, since my last update... almost nothing really =(... been working on optimizing the functions and adapting some filereading functions that Wybiral provisionally made once for GP3D, but other than that not much, since I've been waiting for Jorge... but he's been really lost :/.

Anyhow, see you all tonight, and happy Father's Day to those who are proud fathers! ^_^.

----------


## DARKGuy

> A TODO list on the SVN would be nice  , altough I doubt I'll have time working on this project before quite some time (and I'll first have to get more used to SDL too).
> 
> Another not so important, but easy to do thing: put a redirection page on the SF project website here pointing to here.


You're right!, shall do that right now, thanks!. About the TODO list... mm, I've really forgotten to make one... guess I'll try to upload a small one tonight.

@Traceur-UK: Hey, thanks for offering help ^_^!... I read the background stories - hehe, they're cool, and you gave me an idea too.... to have a small part like in WoW to show background stuff about the characters ^^; so I guess you can keep going xD we'll check those more in-depth when the workflow and development gets a bit more solid and organized.




> And like I stated earlier, I could translate any documentation / menu and so on into German/French... Unfortunately, I am no good as a programmer .


Thanks for the offering =) I'll have you in mind when the time for writing docs comes in. If you don't feel bad just translating README/TODO/Makefiles and maybe helping us to get in contact with people who speak anything other than Spanish and English, that'd be great too! (that's what we have at the moment xD!)... there is a LOT of skilled people everywhere in the world =).




> oh, and i can help translating everything into estonian


That's cool! thanks, and same goes for you too  :Wink: .




> Well, I do a lot of graphics work in photoshop, I dislike Gunbound though, seems to "kiddy-like" for me. I will help with the graphics if you need it, I do a lot of work with logos/Websites/wallpapers/banners/ect
> 
> some of my old work: http://citizin.deviantart.com
> 
> As you can see I was more into wallpapers, and a lot of my best work is my oldest.


Haha, it's a matter of taste  :Capital Razz:  ... I checked out your DeviantART site (I have one too, I'm DARKGuy there (lol, so obvious))... and man, your digital art is breathtaking! :O I got an idea with some of your star-like backgrounds ... using them for the game (or any other you can make if you want xD) for a planet-like theme would look great, who knows... your sigs also rock... Hm, try talking with Jorgerosa (by PM or email) and see if he agrees to work with you - if he does then I'll try to set up some work plan for you two - and if he doesn't, I'll try to talk with him xD... I really like the quality of your work =)! very detailed!




> Ok One question?
> 
> If i make changes to the code how to I submit it to the main repo?
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike! =)

As Chris said, it would be a better idea to send me a .patch file - but don't worry, try to register in SourceForge and I'll add you as developer, that way you can submit the changes you've made both to iteam and GP2D (they're in two different SVNs as you might have noticed when I replied to you). We need to coordinate too, as someone else also emailed me and it looks he has some skill too, so I've got to work in a way to coordinate our work more efficiently now that the programming team is growing up ^^;




> Indeed I have but he seems to be too busy to return my emails atm, athough I did get a nice IM from him to tell me how to get my mits on the sources etc and thats how I have it.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the btw, I don't normally code along with others so I'm not familiar with that part of development
> 
> Mike


Indeed, it's been a bit hard as you might have read in my previous post, but that doesn't mean I'll dissapear, go poof and let iteam/GP2D be just vaporware  :Capital Razz:  I try to do my best to at least tell you all what's up and all, even if there's not much to say  :Sad: . I don't code along with others too xD that's a reason why I don't join already-big projects because every programmer has a different way to sort code and say... "follow their own syntax" to say it that way - but hey, if not now, then when? At work I'm with a webmaster and I have to handle his coding style, so he must to mine, so someday in life you'll have to get used to it  :Capital Razz:  and doing something you like is the best way to do it!  :Very Happy: 

Now, I'm gonna work a bit on the sourceforge site and think how can I coordinate our work - maybe making a TODO or document to guide you all, I'll see what can I come up with  :Popcorn: 

Also, you can send me the .patch files through gmail (dark dot guy dot 2008 at gmail dot com) since it archives everything and I read the files better that way everywhere, than logging in and downloading them as attachment here  :Capital Razz:  - Chris, you should also send me the new emails there, so you can be assured I'll answer faster :3

----------


## Citizin

Glad to hear your interested, I need some projects for a good resume  :Smile: 

Anyway, Maybe the 3 of us can get together on MSN and talk? I already added you (jharn822@gmail.com).

Hope to talk to you soon.

----------


## Aussieeeeee

Hello,
   First post on this forum! w :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: t. I have recently just read through this WHOLE THREAD because i recently switched to ubuntu and wanted to play gunbound... I am interested in programming, kinda teaching myself C++ and other useful computer knowledge. The reason i am posting is to propose a solution to making the sprites tilt as per the gradient (probably the wrong word, but i wanna sound good... slope of the ground) that they are standing on. I am good at math but only a sophmore in highschool (10 days left!) so i can possibly help with this project more in the summer... anyways back on track. too lazy to think about how to properly integrate this into your code but if you figured out how to count the pixels on the background/terrain image you could calculate the angle and use that data to alter how the sprite is displayed on the screen. To explain this more rise over run (slope), is calculated by how much something goes up or down in a certain horizontal distance. You can then calculate what that slope is, in degrees, by calculating arctan(rise/run). So the arctangent of the number of pixels up or or down (negative) divided by the number of pixels in a horizontal distance. I am busy with homework that i should have started hours ago but wanted to help, another idea that i don't have more time to elaborate on would be to use the distance formula to calculate how many horizontal pixels should be used in the calculation of the angle. Sorry about this not making sense (most likely) i am in a rush and will be keeping up to date with this thread and can explain my idea and help more later.

Aussieeeeee('s rule)

----------


## DARKGuy

> Glad to hear your interested, I need some projects for a good resume 
> 
> Anyway, Maybe the 3 of us can get together on MSN and talk? I already added you (jharn822@gmail.com).
> 
> Hope to talk to you soon.


 :Smile: 

Well, I only talk to Jorge through google talk in gmail... I don't think he uses MSN very often =/ I do though, but it's gonna be a bit hard to get in contact at the same time... maybe we can catch up in IRC and have a small meeting? Lemme e-mail Jorge and see what he says  :Smile:  other than that, we're chatting right now, lol  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Aussieeeeee

Hello, (once again)
   quick question. what are you developing in? i just had a thought that if everybody was editing in the same program like KDEvelop we could share project files and it might be more organized that way... anyways feel free to shoot me down

Aussieeeeee

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hello,
>    First post on this forum! wt. I have recently just read through this WHOLE THREAD because i recently switched to ubuntu and wanted to play gunbound... I am interested in programming, kinda teaching myself C++ and other useful computer knowledge. The reason i am posting is to propose a solution to making the sprites tilt as per the gradient (probably the wrong word, but i wanna sound good... slope of the ground) that they are standing on. I am good at math but only a sophmore in highschool (10 days left!) so i can possibly help with this project more in the summer... anyways back on track. too lazy to think about how to properly integrate this into your code but if you figured out how to count the pixels on the background/terrain image you could calculate the angle and use that data to alter how the sprite is displayed on the screen. To explain this more rise over run (slope), is calculated by how much something goes up or down in a certain horizontal distance. You can then calculate what that slope is, in degrees, by calculating arctan(rise/run). So the arctangent of the number of pixels up or or down (negative) divided by the number of pixels in a horizontal distance. I am busy with homework that i should have started hours ago but wanted to help, another idea that i don't have more time to elaborate on would be to use the distance formula to calculate how many horizontal pixels should be used in the calculation of the angle. Sorry about this not making sense (most likely) i am in a rush and will be keeping up to date with this thread and can explain my idea and help more later.
> 
> Aussieeeeee('s rule)


Hey!... wow, long long long post lol xD... huh... wow o.O I'm not really a maths guy... I kinda understand your concept but then there's how to do it code-wise... I could experiment with that tomorrow and try, though I don't get along well with theories but just with practice... but I'll give your suggestion a go, sounds like a pretty interesting concept to put in practice  :Wink:  thanks! ^^.

Lol, don't overwork yourself  :Capital Razz:  I also have school, work, family, friends, games, etc. and sometimes it's hard to keep up with everything... xD.... yay for finishing school!  :Capital Razz: . It's okay if you take a break to sort some personal stuff then come back here to explain with more detail and such what you mean  :Smile:  we're not gonna leave lol  :Capital Razz: 




> Hello, (once again)
>    quick question. what are you developing in? i just had a thought that if everybody was editing in the same program like KDEvelop we could share project files and it might be more organized that way... anyways feel free to shoot me down
> 
> Aussieeeeee


Actually... there is SVN where all the code is stored in. It's some kind of code-sharing online service where people download the source code, edit the files locally on their computer and then when their modifications work they submit a new "revision" of a file they've modified (or the files, if there were more than one). Others who don't want to get in SVN could just download the code and create .patch files (I still need to learn how to use those) that I can use later for applying the modifications in the SVN.

You can check the iteam code in: http://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team/ and the game library's code (since you read the whole thread as you said, you should know by now that GP2D is the engine that iteam is using) in http://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.net...amepower/GP2D/ .

About the programs... everyone uses what they suit best. There's one coder who uses Kdevelop but compiles using a terminal... others use gedit and a terminal... I personally use Kate because it has an embedded terminal (Konsole) so that saves the alt-tabbing up  :Capital Razz: . I'm not a friend of IDEs because I don't get to know what's going on behind, and I'm not able to know if the project files are able to be used by other developers using other tools... so I'm keeping it generic by just using a Makefile and a small shell script to compile... nothing fancy, pretty simple  :Smile: .

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Hey Guys

I just wanted to say that I'm really astonished at how clear this code is! I already have the option to change player and avatars working and I'm getting very excited as i think I have a way to start getting the weapons on the go!

Its all of course down to the splendid job DARKGuy did of setting this up, so WTG to you dude!

I was also thinking that the base code in here could also lead to a few other games being made as its very configurable and can be applied to so many other game systems!

Mike

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hey Guys
> 
> I just wanted to say that I'm really astonished at how clear this code is! I already have the option to change player and avatars working and I'm getting very excited as i think I have a way to start getting the weapons on the go!
> 
> Its all of course down to the splendid job DARKGuy did of setting this up, so WTG to you dude!
> 
> I was also thinking that the base code in here could also lead to a few other games being made as its very configurable and can be applied to so many other game systems!
> 
> Mike


o.o Hehe, wow, I'm really glad you like the coding style! at first I thought it was hard for people to adapt to it but it seems it hasn't been hard at all! judging by what you've been able to archieve right now  :Wink: !... Lol, thanks man xD ... However I admit, it needs more comments and explanations in the code, but most of the iteam code is a "prototype" so I haven't commented it much, whereas the GP2D has lots of comments because it's the main library and it's the most "solid" piece of the game, code-wise.

Well, that's the idea!  :Very Happy:  in fact, it should be even easier, so if you have any ideas to optimize some commands and merge two into one (or even more!) or add extended functionality, don't hesitate to!  :Smile:  that's also really appreciated, as it makes programming even easier  :Very Happy: .

----------


## doddi

Hi Guys,

Just been having a scan through the gp2d library and I must say GOOD JOB to Darkguy for the effort so far, the comments are very helpful, it is very easy to get through even though I have no knowledge of gl stuff.

I haven't gone through all of the code yet or even tried to change/add any yet .......BUT i will soon. I am hoping to get stuck in later tonight.

I was just wondering what I should do with my suggestions? Post here or on sourceforge, I am currently going through the code of both i-team and gp2d.

An idea so far:
In gp2d it would be really neat to have the animation declared as a double array (vector), this way the programmer of the game could set up animation states. 

enum spriteState {
BORN,
ALIVE,
PAUSED,
DYING,
DEAD
}

then could be used in something like:
setAnimationSequence(DEAD);

What you think?

Doddi

----------


## ShirishAg75

guys can somebody update the first page, nobody has bothered to put up the sourceforge site link from where people can download the link

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been having a scan through the gp2d library and I must say GOOD JOB to Darkguy for the effort so far, the comments are very helpful, it is very easy to get through even though I have no knowledge of gl stuff.
> 
> I haven't gone through all of the code yet or even tried to change/add any yet .......BUT i will soon. I am hoping to get stuck in later tonight.
> 
> I was just wondering what I should do with my suggestions? Post here or on sourceforge, I am currently going through the code of both i-team and gp2d.
> 
> An idea so far:
> ...


Definitely a good idea!

I think it would also be a good idea to continue with the vectored class declarations as it will lend itself to linked lists which are very useful for storing animations for sprites.

For more info on how that works check out my HOWTO on the Ubuntu Games Developer Wiki (http://ubuntu-gamedev.wikispaces.com) look for the well behaved sprites HOWTO in the 2d section.

Mike

----------


## Citizin

IRC Would be fine to hold a small meeting, just PM me the server information, or if you want you guys can come to my server.

----------


## doddi

Mike,

Thats a good post on the wiki. It looks like you  have already implemented the next thing I was going to suggest which is to have an animation set use one picture and have a moving window to the section to draw.

I noticed from your posts that you are keen to submit changes, is this something you have already done to the gp2d engine?

I would just maybe change the pictures to be one row only, then all that is required is a fixed sprite width value which can be multiplied by frame required to give you your coords required.
Or each row could represent the animation set as spoken about in earlier post. Which is generally better to do one large image? or lots of relatively small images sets? guess it really depends on spec of graphics etc? saving on loading times and/or memory size.

Doddi

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> Mike,
> 
> Thats a good post on the wiki. It looks like you  have already implemented the next thing I was going to suggest which is to have an animation set use one picture and have a moving window to the section to draw.
> 
> I noticed from your posts that you are keen to submit changes, is this something you have already done to the gp2d engine?
> 
> I would just maybe change the pictures to be one row only, then all that is required is a fixed sprite width value which can be multiplied by frame required to give you your coords required.
> Or each row could represent the animation set as spoken about in earlier post. Which is generally better to do one large image? or lots of relatively small images sets? guess it really depends on spec of graphics etc? saving on loading times and/or memory size.
> 
> Doddi


I have indeed made changes but not to the gp2d code, i have began looking at making weapons for the little dudes to fire. 

I have to say that my preferrence is for the anims to all be on one surface and change the window hat accesses then for each frame. I'm not sure it make that much difference these days with the sooper dooper GFX cards we have but i think its just easier to manage each sprite with less surfaces/textures so that you know whats what.

i have made some ajustments to the main iteam.cpp and put the SDL_Close in the  init function use ateexit(SDL_Close); so that even if it crashes SDL gets shut down properly.

i have the beginnings of a weapons class but I'm still thinking about weather there could be clusters of weapons like missiles that  all fire at the same target but have separate flight paths

all a big pie in the sky atm though lol

Mike

----------


## doddi

Cool a weapons system would be neat.

Found a few things in there too. init can fail (return -1) but main code will try and continue. GameRunning not initialised too.

I am going to take a look at handling the gamerunnig slightly different, I will hopefully start tomorrow I will let you know how i get on.

Doddi

----------


## Aussieeeeee

Hi once again,
    I have an idea for a chat room where we could instantly collaborate. on this website meebo.com there are things called meebo groups and you can make your own and it is just a chatroom, all you have to do is have an aim/msn/yahoo/gtalk account to be able to use it. So we could make a iTeam room and make it private (i think we can but not sure if we would even want to) and everybody chat through there in one place for free and essentially no setting up.

----------


## mark.

ok, being a noob at linux, i am not a noob at gunbound (sapphire wand) and i am behind this project ;d


for the physics of gunbound (the main aspect of gameplay) the shooting powers go like this 
(suspecting you know how gb works) (all at 0 wind)
for Turtle and Armor 
3 bars 90 degrees (hits yourself lol)
3 bars 85 degrees (hits equal level .25 of the screen away)
3 bars 80 degrees (hits equal level .50 of the screen away)
3 bars 75 degrees (hits equal level .75 of the screen away)
3 bars 70 degrees (hits equal level 1 screen away)
3 bars 65 degrees (hits equal level 1.25 screens away)
and ect., its a easy rule to follow. 

i play turtle and i think it is a normal weight shot, armor has the same weight shot.
if you need any shot distances ill help you. also for some bots there is a formula for wind that CreeDo made that i can pull up as well.

good luck on your project  :Very Happy:  ill test it out someday

----------


## Citizin

Damn, I wish I knew how to program, I envy you guys.

Anyway, I got a sample backround done that could be used for the game, I just have to make some finishing touches to it, and if you guys like it, maybe I could meet everyone behind this project.

----------


## meborc

ahh... it is so good to see that you are working on this, guys... really 100% behind you all the way

love reading the code and trying to understand what is what  :Very Happy: 

keep it going... and make this dream true!!!

----------


## awakatanka

Good to see more people are helping. Love it how you can see a project grow in the Opensource world.

=D>

----------


## RomeReactor

Well, it's good to see that *DARKGuy* has resurfaced; keep up the *great* work all of you people have been doing! However... *jorgerosa*, where are yoouuuuu!? He seems to be MIA or AWOL. Otherwise, everything seems to be BZ!  :Wink:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Jorgerosa is super busy atm, although I emailed him to ask him to do me some gfx for the weapons and he has agreed to try and fit it in.

I think he means inbetween the sleeping/eating/working his *** off type stuff lmao!

no need to worry though becuase I know that he is 100% bbehind this and is just having to juggle loads of other stuff atm

Mike

----------


## adamorjames

I just read all the posts (there was a ton and a half)! I'm behind you guys 100%! I may not be able to do much but I will root for you! Keep up the great work!

----------


## -Chi.0

Hey all Im still here and stuff  :Smile: 

I have read all the post and can see we are all busy. I have been working on my own stuff and a new version of my web site *http://www.terrance-kennedy.com*. I have another video in the works but am having a problem printing to _.pdf_ and it would be great if any one has some tricks or tips on that subject. Since JogeRosa has been MIA I will be giving out the I-team love

I-team love + *300*

_Side Note:_ I have been training for the *United States Marine Corps* and will be leaving on *08/06/2007.* This is why I have not started coding on the project. You know I don't want to 1/2 _***_ The project. I have just been active in the forums and doing extra stuff that needs to be done.

_On a  Better Note:_ Some I-team love *<3*

O-yeah here are some awesome links for you all. 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aJIntvnPNk*
*http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp*


*PS:* I-team love + *3000*  :Dancing:

----------


## adamorjames

I modified my sig. You like? I got to support you ppl somehow!   :Very Happy: 
Edit: Is it *i-team* or is it *iteam*?

----------


## DracoPsycho

-Chi.0 : what about creating .pdf?

----------


## doddi

Hi Peeps,

I have made some major changes to the structure of the code and i wanted someones opinion on whether I have adopted the right approach...WARNING...it is more C++ based now than the previous (seemed very C like).

It has made the code look a little overwhelming but if some of it was to move into the gp2d engine then i think it is a winner.

Basically everything is now state based. So the main loop is now only about 6 lines, the rest is under the hood. I think it will make making a larger game much easier. I think to explain my idea we need to huddle on an irc or something.

There is now just one game class that handles all gameLevels.... the programmer creates one game class derived from the base game class and then registers the created gameStates (levels/screens) with the game class.The gameStates can only be created in a controlled way (derivative of base class gameState)

If someone wants me to post it then just tell me where.

There is still alot of tidying to be doing, which I should get done over the next few days but it is readable....I think?!?!


Doddi

----------


## Aussieeeeee

I know i am interested... not sure how you could get it to me tho... you could try emailing it eric.gabrielson@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## doddi

ok I have created a temporary repository for my test program. This will NOT be staying up for too long because i dont want it to conflict with the main sourceforge repos and I dont want to p**s people off especially darkGuy.....where are you?  :Smile: 

just type the following from command prompt in an empty directory and compile same way is current i-team build
svn co http://www.doddy.homedns.org/i-team/trunk

I would appreciate peoples feedback on this new structure, especially you darkGuy after all it is your project  :Smile: . I dont want to be stepping on toes its just that I am keen to progress for my own learning  :Smile: , my first real attempt at C++, I am a C only guy by day. Im sad I know!

Remember it is a littls messy but i hope you will get the idea what I am trying to do.
I will hopefully have it a lot tidier by tomorrow and bring in the global variables into the game scope. Looking at developing the state classes a lot more, maybe handle multiple scene classes etc

Let me know your opinion

darkguy let me know if you want me to take the svn down. It wont be staying on long anyway.

doddi

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> ok I have created a temporary repository for my test program. This will NOT be staying up for too long because i dont want it to conflict with the main sourceforge repos and I dont want to p**s people off especially darkGuy.....where are you? 
> 
> just type the following from command prompt in an empty directory and compile same way is current i-team build
> svn co http://www.doddy.homedns.org/i-team/trunk
> 
> I would appreciate peoples feedback on this new structure, especially you darkGuy after all it is your project . I dont want to be stepping on toes its just that I am keen to progress for my own learning , my first real attempt at C++, I am a C only guy by day. Im sad I know!
> 
> Remember it is a littls messy but i hope you will get the idea what I am trying to do.
> I will hopefully have it a lot tidier by tomorrow and bring in the global variables into the game scope. Looking at developing the state classes a lot more, maybe handle multiple scene classes etc
> ...


Looking good dude!

I recommend though that you put the atexit(SDL_Quit); bit inside your myGame.init(); method so that it gets setup before any SDL code gets run.

I'm about 50% through the physics stuff at the moment and I'm feeling pretty confident that its gonna be configurable enough to create a wide array of weapons. When I say weapons I mean more than just your machine gun/grenade types too. How does a snow storm or a swarm of bees sound? 

Mike

----------


## charlieg

*doddi:* Try pm'ing darkGuy.  If no response, don't take your repo down too early.  Perhaps darkGuy needs to share some of the administrative duties for i-team with somebody who has more free time.

----------


## doddi

glad you like the idea Mickey.

I am hopefully going to be able to do quite a lot more work on it over the weekend. If someone could come up with some simple startup/title screens with start and exit buttons etc then I could look at adding these as an extra state this will enable me to see if this concept is really going to work.

Cant wait to see the weapons stuff too!!

I guess I should get gunbound to see what we are actually trying to change/improve/copy  :Smile: 

I have no soud card working at the moment, I would like to do a little bit of work integrating sound fx etc. Maybe I should go buy one.

One of the outstanding issues that we have is making the game not dependant on FPS. I will see if I can get my head around this too over weekend.

Doddi

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> glad you like the idea Mickey.
> 
> I am hopefully going to be able to do quite a lot more work on it over the weekend. If someone could come up with some simple startup/title screens with start and exit buttons etc then I could look at adding these as an extra state this will enable me to see if this concept is really going to work.
> 
> Cant wait to see the weapons stuff too!!
> 
> I guess I should get gunbound to see what we are actually trying to change/improve/copy 
> 
> I have no soud card working at the moment, I would like to do a little bit of work integrating sound fx etc. Maybe I should go buy one.
> ...


If my memory serves SDL has a timer system that will make that quite easy to implement, I think its quite important that we put that in at an early stage too as most of the drawing and physics will need to be written to include it.

I think there is a basic splash screen on the site that jorgerosa hosts(mentioned near the beginning of this thread) it a black screen with white out line buttons on. I'm sure we could chop it up and make some buttons from that.

Mike

----------


## doddi

Just found a very useful and simple explanation of how to overcome the independant fps issue.

I will look at plugging this into the code tonight or tomorrow

http://www.gamedev.net/reference/art...rticle1382.asp

I dont see a reason why it needs to be any more complicated than this?

Doddi

----------


## DARKGuy

> Damn, I wish I knew how to program, I envy you guys.
> 
> Anyway, I got a sample backround done that could be used for the game, I just have to make some finishing touches to it, and if you guys like it, maybe I could meet everyone behind this project.


xD it's good to program... but then, when you have no art to show your code working... it sucks, so I envy you artists too! xD




> Hey all Im still here and stuff 
> 
> I have read all the post and can see we are all busy. I have been working on my own stuff and a new version of my web site *http://www.terrance-kennedy.com*. I have another video in the works but am having a problem printing to _.pdf_ and it would be great if any one has some tricks or tips on that subject. Since JogeRosa has been MIA I will be giving out the I-team love
> 
> I-team love + *300*
> 
> _Side Note:_ I have been training for the *United States Marine Corps* and will be leaving on *08/06/2007.* This is why I have not started coding on the project. You know I don't want to 1/2 _***_ The project. I have just been active in the forums and doing extra stuff that needs to be done.
> 
> _On a  Better Note:_ Some I-team love *<3*
> ...


:O cool! YAY ITEAM LOVE <33 xD... o.o aww... man, the training must be rough! that's ok... anything you can do is really appreciated, such as sending iteam love to all! xD




> I modified my sig. You like? I got to support you ppl somehow!  
> Edit: Is it *i-team* or is it *iteam*?


It's great! ^___^  :Very Happy:  thanks!! ^^ and it's iteam =)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow wow wow!... okay, I gotta explain some stuff first: I haven't posted lately 'cause I'm working on some online forms with lots and lots of code stuff, getting some RSS feeds to work and trying to handle everything else with a server offline for an unknown reason, so let's say it's been hell both at work and at home (I work at home, too).

Been waiting for Jorge but he's been reaaaally lost... however I'm gonna try to see if we can arrange a meeting with Citzin and Jorge this weekend, hopefully in IRC... also, about the IRC... I recall somebody offering me help with an IRC bot if we ever got a channel.... but I can't remember which page it was >.<... so yeah, if you're reading this and can lend a hand, this is the chance  :Capital Razz: . I'll give IRC details later =).

Now, onto the programming matter...

Doddi and Mike, you two seem to be really doing a great job at coding, keep it up!! I tried downloading the code from the repository that Doddi set up with TortoiseSVN (I'm on Windows atm) but it says something about not being able to find a .tmp file... so I'm gonna get on Linux tonight and try again. I'm curious though, how does a "state machine" (that's the name, right?) affects the whole game and programming? is it as flexible as handling the game the current way? what are the pros and the cons? ^^;

Other than that, I'm really interested in seeing what you two are up to, I'm gonna try to get to all of you this weekend, so stay alert! ^_^.

I gotta run to work now xD

----------


## adamorjames

Hey DARKGuy, the person who was going to help with the IRC and the bot on the IRC (named Anna) posted on page 12. His name is Judo. Page 12, Judo! Don't worry, I didn't read through everything just to find that guy. Ctrl + F = answer. Piece o cake.

----------


## phizikal

You guys should get your own forum section or something.  :Wink:

----------


## doddi

Hi darkGuy,

If you want to browse the code while you are on your windows box just stick the link into your web browser
http://www.doddy.homedns.org/i-team/trunk/
It looks a bit c**p but you can view the code.

I tried it with TortoiseSVN too and didnt have any problems, maybe my connection was down when you tried.

doddi

----------


## Quibly

If you guys want a bot, then Ill be able to maybe to do something in Java...

EDIT:
I created an irc channel for us:
irc.syi.cc
#iteam

register you nick by /msg NickServ register <pass> <email>
and then identify by /msg NickServ identify <pass>

pm me for op status...

I will get a bot working soon.

----------


## doddi

Hi Quibly,

the channel seems up and running now

cheers

doddi

----------


## adamorjames

Cool, we have a channel? I'll go check it out too!

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> If you guys want a bot, then Ill be able to maybe to do something in Java...
> 
> EDIT:
> I created an irc channel for us:
> irc.syi.cc
> #iteam
> 
> register you nick by /msg NickServ register <pass> <email>
> and then identify by /msg NickServ identify <pass>
> ...


Ok you wanna tell me how to setup an accoutn in gaim? 8-S

Mike

----------


## christhemonkey

I just went to this site and made up a username:
http://ircatwork.com/

----------


## doddi

hi mickey,

open up gaim, right click on the little fella at top right.
choose accounts
add account
then fill in protocol as irc, screen name what ever you like, server irc.syi.cc

then when you get in type /join #iteam

doddi

----------


## Quibly

or if you want to use ircatwork.com do this:

----------


## doddi

Hi Guys,

Can someone tell me if you have to do anything special to the png files in order for them to display, I am getting a white screen where the picture is supposed to be. I have been trying to get the title screen from the i-team website to show but I am having no luck.

I am pretty sure it has something to do with the file and not my code because I can drop any of the other examples already in the game and it works fine.

Doddi

----------


## -Chi.0

> -Chi.0 : what about creating .pdf?


I want to Print a web page to .PDF and then convert it to .JPEG so i can import it to *cinelerra*

Right now the problem I am having is that I can't print to .PDF their is a option but it doesn't work  :Sad:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hi all, im being really busy with my work, and far away from home,  :Icon Frown:  but i´ll make new gfx for the game as soon as i can. Now i know i´ll have time only next week...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Sorry about bad news... Cya guys. :Very Happy:  "*I´ll be back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"
BTW, I see this thread is going to guiness book as the longest one on the net. Hey ubuntu guys! I guess you will need a dedicated server with 100GB of space for this one, eh eh eh...

----------


## -Chi.0

hey jorge every one has been missing you and we are on IRC @ rc.syi.cc /join #iteam 

I-team love <3

----------


## adamorjames

Ya we got an IRC chat place now! I can't wait to see new grafix!

----------


## -Chi.0

> Ya we got an IRC chat place now! I can't wait to see new grafix!


I agree  :Smile:

----------


## compwiz18

I can't connect to the IRC host - it resolves to 208.69.32.130 but never connects...

----------


## -Chi.0

> I can't connect to the IRC host - it resolves to 208.69.32.130 but never connects...


Hey sorry it's 
irc.syi.cc
/join #iteam

----------


## DARKGuy

Yup, we're on IRC!  :Very Happy: 

Hey Jorge!... that's ok  :Sad:  we've been really busy here, Mike and Doddi and Chi have really been helping a lot both in programming and design, this is gonna be the bomb man! ^_^... don't worry, we'll be kept really busy for about a week with all the programming stuff we've been doing xD...

But we've missed you a lot man  :Sad:  lots of iteam love to ya <3 xD hope you're doing well!

----------


## adamorjames

The big resolution pics are on the site. I noticed it yesterday. *iteam* love? My sig has the link to the site.

----------


## jorgerosa

*adamorjames*     "The big resolution pics are on the site. I noticed it yesterday. *iteam* love? My sig has the link to the site."
Yep, *adamorjames*, you really are updated  :Wink:  i turn off the image resizer component yesterday, (i have to code a lot to do that) so that people can now (in the popup) right click in images and choose "save picture" in full glory  :Wink: ) here: http://www.via2b.com/iteam

----------


## compwiz18

WIKI
http://iteam.wikispaces.com/

----------


## DracoPsycho

> I want to Print a web page to .PDF and then convert it to .JPEG so i can import it to *cinelerra*
> 
> Right now the problem I am having is that I can't print to .PDF their is a option but it doesn't work


Do you have cups-pdf installed? It should be in the repositories.

----------


## Quibly

I just want to put all our websites in one post so that anyone that just came here will know where to go...


*ITEAM WEBSITES*

Main website / wiki: http://iteam.wikispaces.com/
Graphics development website: http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp?highlight=home
Forum (this thread): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427011 
Chat channel (IRC):



> irc.syi.cc
> #iteam

----------


## RomeReactor

Hi people. I haven't had time to check what there is so far of the the game, so I can't really make any coherent comments about what's been already implemented; hopefully I'll get a chance in a few days. However, please continue to pour your efforts into this *great* endeavor; we're all rooting for you!  :KDE Star:

----------


## adamorjames

Thanks RomeReactor for your support.

I edited the wiki. Seems, someone forgot to change "make" on the second to last line to "make -f Makefile.Linux32". I couldn't find a 64 bit make file so I didn't add the 64 bit command.

----------


## DARKGuy

Alright people, we got a forum too!  :Very Happy: 



*http://iteam.freeforums.org*



This means that all the iteam discussion should go in there instead. *However, we'll still be monitoring this thread to keep the community informed* and new people who wish to join or support us can post here too, but just to let you all know that there's an official forum now  :Smile: .

----------


## hikaricore

i dig the new wallpaper ^_^

----------


## adamorjames

Time to move on over to the new forum. Move on!

----------


## paparappa

The new forum doesent look so good, well it isn't comfortable to your eyes.

I love the new summer wallpaper but shouldent they say "Come on" ? "Came on" souns a bit wrong in the context.

----------


## jorgerosa

> I love the new summer wallpaper but shouldent they say "Come on" ? "Came on" souns a bit wrong in the context.


I know that, that is why we need your help guys! How can i write that in a kool english?  :Shocked: 
Please PM, or email or post here. Thx. (And sorry for my english, im not used to... who needs it anyway?... I said that???). :Wink:

----------


## hikaricore

Everything is good except "Came On!"  which should be: "Come On!"

I just assumed it was a typo before lol, it's such a small error that most would.  ^_^

----------


## Traceur-UK

Just a few more characters paragraphs to write. I'll hopefully finish them off tonight, Just had lots of exams and stuff so I've been fairly swamped.

----------


## Shattered

Hey Darkguy.
I am willing to help.
I could help with cutscenes or story animation. I am a flash animator and very good at it  :Very Happy: 
So If you want anything ANYTHING animated. I'm your guy!

----------


## Traceur-UK

Not sure whether it'd be possible to integrate flash into the game or not. If that is the case, I bet you could design a kick-*** website.

----------


## KIAaze

Surely there is a way to convert a flash animation into a video or animated gif, no?

I would love cutscenes! There are not a lot of FOSS games that have them.

----------


## Praill

*removed*

----------


## KIAaze

Oh come on...

First of all, it's not an MMO.
Yes, it will be multiplayer and unless some of the current developers has experience with that, they'll have to learn it.
But it's not impossible and just requires some motivation.

FOSS Multiplayer games for GNU/Linux already exist and their source code is available.
There are a lot of helpful FOSS developers out there willing to help you with any problems you might encounter too.

You can find all you need on the internet. All you need is motivation and time. Money is not necessary, except for living, but most people developping FOSS apps already have what they need.

And who says it *has to be* a great game. It should be a fun game of course, but it's not like we're trying to compete against commercial games.

FOSS development is an adventure in which everybody can participate. That's what's so great about it.
It's like modding of Windows games. It's a community thing, a hobby. It's about having fun, not about making money.




> and take a very very long time.


Yeah, that is probably true. People can only work on it in their free time. I don't expect this game to be finished in less than one year.
But it has started and pretty well I would say.  :Smile:

----------


## KIAaze

> There's a reason FOSS games either dont exist, or suck.....


If you can't find great FOSS games, here's a little help:
http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
http://osswin.sourceforge.net/games.html (yes, FOSS games for Windows)
http://happypenguin.org/
http://www.tuxgames.com/ (rather for proprietary games, but for GNU/Linux)
http://freegamer.blogspot.com/
http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16...rson-shooters/
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Linux_Game_Sites

FOSS games are not advertised as much as proprietary games, so searching is necessary, but they do exist and altough not all are fully playable yet, there are some really great ones already playable (a FOSS game is theoretically never "finished").

----------


## -R4zi3l-

> Surely there is a way to convert a flash animation into a video or animated gif, no?
> 
> I would love cutscenes! There are not a lot of FOSS games that have them.


this very easy to convert flash into GIFs

----------


## christhemonkey

Cutscenes would be awesome!

*likes cutscenes*

Though im not sure an animated Gif would be best...

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, flash 8 pro coders here goes a tip: In flash, u can "save as" or "export" your .fla (.swf) movies, *natively* as GIF, JPG, WMV, AVI, QuickTime movie, etc, etc.
No plugins-needed. Simple?  :Wink: 

"a FOSS game is theoretically never finished"... - Nope, means allways *updated* (just like the bests antivirus software, or so)  :Wink: 
*KIAaze:* "FOSS games are not advertised as proprietary games" - This just means everything!!! Were have (we all) free workers the money to spend in publicity?  :Sad: 
Examples: Why are Wolfenstein and FreeSpace so well know? (Because they intended (at first) to be commercial, and companies spent millions in publicity. Why World Of Padman is not well know? Because is free, never intended to be commercial, developers never spent a cent in publicity, but can beat THESE and many commercial games out there)

*iteam* actual gameplay fossi screenshot  :Razz:  and get fossieies this isummer, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ight=top+games. Cya, guys.

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> OK, flash 8 pro coders here goes a tip: In flash, u can "save as" or "export" your .fla (.swf) movies, *natively* as GIF, JPG, WMV, AVI, QuickTime movie, etc, etc.
> No plugins-needed. Simple? 
> 
> "a FOSS game is theoretically never finished"... - Nope, means allways *updated* (just like the bests antivirus software, or so) 
> *KIAaze:* "FOSS games are not advertised as proprietary games" - This just means everything!!! Were have (we all) free workers the money to spend in publicity? 
> Examples: Why are Wolfenstein and FreeSpace so well know? (Because they intended (at first) to be commercial, and companies spent millions in publicity. Why World Of Padman is not well know? Because is free, never intended to be commercial, developers never spent a cent in publicity, but can beat THESE and many commercial games out there)
> 
> *iteam* actual gameplay fossi screenshot  and get fossieies this isummer, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ight=top+games. Cya, guys.


Also,

If you can only generate FLV then ffmpeg or mencoder can covert this to mpeg or avi and possible others.

And also,

If you cant do this on your own then either myself of jorge will convert it for you if you supply us with the .fla file etc.

BTW jorge, my boss just bought me Flash Proffesional CS3 !  :Razz: 

Mike

----------


## jorgerosa

*Mike:* "BTW jorge, my boss just bought me Flash Proffesional CS3 !" 
You forgot im a flash pro? Who said i havent it? Its shinning, with all the "right" installed components, ready for any "attack"...  :Anxious:

----------


## tribunal

Hey guys!
Thank you all for this nice idea. 
It was a good stimulus for us.
I hope, it will help us in future.

----------


## ShirishAg75

> *Mike:* "BTW jorge, my boss just bought me Flash Proffesional CS3 !" 
> You forgot im a flash pro? Who said i havent it? Its shinning, with all the "right" installed components, ready for any "attack"...


if you are thinking of using flash, then please stick with flash 7 or look how it plays using swf-player as well as gnash. AFAIK both of them are flash 7 compatible, dunno bout the later versions.

----------


## ShirishAg75

Another thing which I'm gonna do today is try to compile using the official compiling instructions given at http://iteam.wikispaces.com/Compiling dunno how good or bad it will be but will report back.  Another thing
I hate the black/red combination at the official forum given as well as no link to register. How are people supposed to register at the fora/forum?

Cheers!

----------


## charlieg

> I hate the black/red combination at the official forum given as well as no link to register. How are people supposed to register at the fora/forum?
> 
> Cheers!


Register link is there, leftmost item in the top menu bar underneath the red nuclear sign

Look harder next time  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ShirishAg75

Notes on installing the libraries :-

The libraries themselves take 25 MiB plus of download & after expansion becomes 90 MiB thereabouts . 



```
shirish@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libfreetype6-dev
[sudo] password for shirish:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree        
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information       
Initializing package states... Done
Building tag database... Done      
The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
  libaa1-dev libartsc0-dev libasound2-dev libaudio-dev libaudiofile-dev libcaca-dev libcucul-dev 
  libdirectfb-dev libdirectfb-extra libesd0-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa-dev libglu1-xorg-dev libice-dev 
  libjpeg62-dev libncurses5-dev libogg-dev libpng12-dev libsm-dev libsmpeg-dev libsysfs-dev libtiff4-dev 
  libtiffxx0c2 libvorbis-dev libx11-dev libxau-dev libxdmcp-dev libxext-dev libxt-dev mesa-common-dev 
  x11proto-core-dev x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev x11proto-xext-dev xtrans-dev 
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libaa1-dev libartsc0-dev libasound2-dev libaudio-dev libaudiofile-dev libcaca-dev libcucul-dev 
  libdirectfb-dev libdirectfb-extra libesd0-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa-dev 
  libglu1-xorg-dev libice-dev libjpeg62-dev libncurses5-dev libogg-dev libpng12-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev 
  libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsm-dev libsmpeg-dev libsysfs-dev libtiff4-dev libtiffxx0c2 
  libvorbis-dev libx11-dev libxau-dev libxdmcp-dev libxext-dev libxt-dev mesa-common-dev x11proto-core-dev 
  x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev x11proto-xext-dev xtrans-dev 
0 packages upgraded, 39 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 27.8MB/29.2MB of archives. After unpacking 89.4MB will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] Y
Writing extended state information... Done
Get:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11proto-core-dev 7.0.10-2 [86.3kB]
Get:2 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libice-dev 2:1.0.3-1build1 [55.9kB]
Get:3 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsm-dev 2:1.0.3-1 [24.3kB]
Get:4 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libxau-dev 1:1.0.3-2 [15.6kB]
Get:5 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libxdmcp-dev 1:1.0.2-2 [20.0kB]                                     
Get:6 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11proto-input-dev 1.4.2-1 [15.6kB]                                 
Get:7 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11proto-kb-dev 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 [27.0kB]                             
Get:8 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main xtrans-dev 1.0.3-2 [70.2kB]                                         
Get:9 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libx11-dev 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu3 [8685kB]                                
Get:10 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main x11proto-xext-dev 7.0.2-5ubuntu1 [42.2kB]                          
Get:11 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libxext-dev 2:1.0.3-1build1 [81.5kB]                               
Get:12 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libxt-dev 1:1.0.5-3 [482kB]                                        
Get:13 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libaa1-dev 1.4p5-32 [140kB]                                        
Get:14 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libartsc0-dev 1.5.7-1ubuntu2 [21.1kB]                              
Get:15 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libasound2-dev 1.0.14-1ubuntu5 [493kB]                             
Get:16 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libaudiofile-dev 0.2.6-6ubuntu3 [116kB]                            
Get:17 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libcucul-dev 0.99.beta11.debian-3 [322kB]                          
Get:18 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libcaca-dev 0.99.beta11.debian-3 [91.5kB]                          
Get:19 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libdirectfb-extra 0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2 [24.6kB]                       
Get:20 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libjpeg62-dev 6b-13 [185kB]                                        
Get:21 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-2 [172kB]                                
Get:22 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsysfs-dev 2.1.0-2 [44.9kB]                                      
Get:23 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libdirectfb-dev 0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2 [685kB]                          
Get:24 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libesd0-dev 0.2.38-0ubuntu1 [23.1kB]                               
Get:25 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main mesa-common-dev 7.0.0-0ubuntu2 [180kB]                             
Get:26 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libgl1-mesa-dri 7.0.0-0ubuntu2 [12.9MB]                            
Get:27 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libgl1-mesa-dev 7.0.0-0ubuntu2 [25.2kB]                            
Get:28 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libglu1-mesa-dev 7.0.0-0ubuntu2 [257kB]                            
Get:29 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libglu1-xorg-dev 1:7.2-3ubuntu4 [28.1kB]                           
Get:30 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libogg-dev 1.1.3-2ubuntu2 [92.7kB]                                 
Get:31 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsdl1.2-dev 1.2.11-9ubuntu1 [839kB]                              
Get:32 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libtiffxx0c2 3.8.2-7 [4954B]                                       
Get:33 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libtiff4-dev 3.8.2-7 [231kB]                                       
Get:34 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsdl-image1.2-dev 1.2.5-3 [34.5kB]                               
Get:35 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libvorbis-dev 1.1.2.dfsg-1.2 [446kB]                               
Get:36 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsmpeg-dev 0.4.5+cvs20030824-2 [113kB]                           
Get:37 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libsdl-mixer1.2-dev 1.2.6-2 [195kB]                                
Get:38 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libaudio-dev 1.9-2 [506kB]                                         
Fetched 27.8MB in 18m23s (25.2kB/s)                                                                               
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Selecting previously deselected package x11proto-core-dev.
(Reading database ... 165669 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking x11proto-core-dev (from .../x11proto-core-dev_7.0.10-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libice-dev.
Unpacking libice-dev (from .../libice-dev_2%3a1.0.3-1build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsm-dev.
Unpacking libsm-dev (from .../libsm-dev_2%3a1.0.3-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxau-dev.
Unpacking libxau-dev (from .../libxau-dev_1%3a1.0.3-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxdmcp-dev.
Unpacking libxdmcp-dev (from .../libxdmcp-dev_1%3a1.0.2-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package x11proto-input-dev.
Unpacking x11proto-input-dev (from .../x11proto-input-dev_1.4.2-1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package x11proto-kb-dev.
Unpacking x11proto-kb-dev (from .../x11proto-kb-dev_1.0.3-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xtrans-dev.
Unpacking xtrans-dev (from .../xtrans-dev_1.0.3-2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libx11-dev.
Unpacking libx11-dev (from .../libx11-dev_2%3a1.1.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package x11proto-xext-dev.
Unpacking x11proto-xext-dev (from .../x11proto-xext-dev_7.0.2-5ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxext-dev.
Unpacking libxext-dev (from .../libxext-dev_2%3a1.0.3-1build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxt-dev.
Unpacking libxt-dev (from .../libxt-dev_1%3a1.0.5-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libncurses5-dev.
Unpacking libncurses5-dev (from .../libncurses5-dev_5.6-3ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaa1-dev.
Unpacking libaa1-dev (from .../libaa1-dev_1.4p5-32_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libartsc0-dev.
Unpacking libartsc0-dev (from .../libartsc0-dev_1.5.7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libasound2-dev.
Unpacking libasound2-dev (from .../libasound2-dev_1.0.14-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaudiofile-dev.
Unpacking libaudiofile-dev (from .../libaudiofile-dev_0.2.6-6ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcucul-dev.
Unpacking libcucul-dev (from .../libcucul-dev_0.99.beta11.debian-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcaca-dev.
Unpacking libcaca-dev (from .../libcaca-dev_0.99.beta11.debian-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdirectfb-extra.
Unpacking libdirectfb-extra (from .../libdirectfb-extra_0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libjpeg62-dev.
Unpacking libjpeg62-dev (from .../libjpeg62-dev_6b-13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libpng12-dev.
Unpacking libpng12-dev (from .../libpng12-dev_1.2.15~beta5-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsysfs-dev.
Unpacking libsysfs-dev (from .../libsysfs-dev_2.1.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdirectfb-dev.
Unpacking libdirectfb-dev (from .../libdirectfb-dev_0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libesd0-dev.
Unpacking libesd0-dev (from .../libesd0-dev_0.2.38-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mesa-common-dev.
Unpacking mesa-common-dev (from .../mesa-common-dev_7.0.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgl1-mesa-dri.
Unpacking libgl1-mesa-dri (from .../libgl1-mesa-dri_7.0.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgl1-mesa-dev.
Unpacking libgl1-mesa-dev (from .../libgl1-mesa-dev_7.0.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libglu1-mesa-dev.
Unpacking libglu1-mesa-dev (from .../libglu1-mesa-dev_7.0.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libglu1-xorg-dev.
Unpacking libglu1-xorg-dev (from .../libglu1-xorg-dev_1%3a7.2-3ubuntu4_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libogg-dev.
Unpacking libogg-dev (from .../libogg-dev_1.1.3-2ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsdl1.2-dev.
Unpacking libsdl1.2-dev (from .../libsdl1.2-dev_1.2.11-9ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libtiffxx0c2.
Unpacking libtiffxx0c2 (from .../libtiffxx0c2_3.8.2-7_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libtiff4-dev.
Unpacking libtiff4-dev (from .../libtiff4-dev_3.8.2-7_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsdl-image1.2-dev.
Unpacking libsdl-image1.2-dev (from .../libsdl-image1.2-dev_1.2.5-3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvorbis-dev.
Unpacking libvorbis-dev (from .../libvorbis-dev_1.1.2.dfsg-1.2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsmpeg-dev.
Unpacking libsmpeg-dev (from .../libsmpeg-dev_0.4.5+cvs20030824-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsdl-mixer1.2-dev.
Unpacking libsdl-mixer1.2-dev (from .../libsdl-mixer1.2-dev_1.2.6-2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaudio-dev.
Unpacking libaudio-dev (from .../libaudio-dev_1.9-2_i386.deb) ...
Setting up x11proto-core-dev (7.0.10-2) ...
Setting up libice-dev (2:1.0.3-1build1) ...
Setting up libsm-dev (2:1.0.3-1) ...
Setting up libxau-dev (1:1.0.3-2) ...
Setting up libxdmcp-dev (1:1.0.2-2) ...
Setting up x11proto-input-dev (1.4.2-1) ...
Setting up x11proto-kb-dev (1.0.3-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xtrans-dev (1.0.3-2) ...
Setting up libx11-dev (2:1.1.1-1ubuntu3) ...
Setting up x11proto-xext-dev (7.0.2-5ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libxext-dev (2:1.0.3-1build1) ...
Setting up libxt-dev (1:1.0.5-3) ...
Setting up libncurses5-dev (5.6-3ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libaa1-dev (1.4p5-32) ...

Setting up libartsc0-dev (1.5.7-1ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libasound2-dev (1.0.14-1ubuntu5) ...

Setting up libaudiofile-dev (0.2.6-6ubuntu3) ...
Setting up libcucul-dev (0.99.beta11.debian-3) ...
Setting up libcaca-dev (0.99.beta11.debian-3) ...
Setting up libdirectfb-extra (0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libjpeg62-dev (6b-13) ...
Setting up libpng12-dev (1.2.15~beta5-2) ...
Setting up libsysfs-dev (2.1.0-2) ...

Setting up libdirectfb-dev (0.9.25.1-6ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libesd0-dev (0.2.38-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up mesa-common-dev (7.0.0-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libgl1-mesa-dri (7.0.0-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libgl1-mesa-dev (7.0.0-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libglu1-mesa-dev (7.0.0-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libglu1-xorg-dev (1:7.2-3ubuntu4) ...
Setting up libogg-dev (1.1.3-2ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libsdl1.2-dev (1.2.11-9ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libtiffxx0c2 (3.8.2-7) ...

Setting up libtiff4-dev (3.8.2-7) ...
Setting up libsdl-image1.2-dev (1.2.5-3) ...
Setting up libvorbis-dev (1.1.2.dfsg-1.2) ...
Setting up libsmpeg-dev (0.4.5+cvs20030824-2) ...
Setting up libsdl-mixer1.2-dev (1.2.6-2) ...
Setting up libaudio-dev (1.9-2) ...
```

Now comes the next part.



```
shirish@ubuntu:~$ mkdir iteam-src
shirish@ubuntu:~$ cd iteam-src
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team iteam
A    iteam/trunk
A    iteam/trunk/iteam.cpp
A    iteam/trunk/players.cpp
A    iteam/trunk/run
A    iteam/trunk/TODO
A    iteam/trunk/players.h
A    iteam/trunk/CHANGELOG
A    iteam/trunk/data
A    iteam/trunk/data/chars
A    iteam/trunk/data/chars/susi.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/music
A    iteam/trunk/data/music/song1.ogg
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/countdown_1.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/countdown_2.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/eras_demi.TTF
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/countdown_3.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/eras_bold.TTF
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/bottom.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/bottom2.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/counter.ttf
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/eras_med.TTF
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/countdown_duel.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/ingame/eras_light.TTF
A    iteam/trunk/data/gui/counter.ttf
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/debinous
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/debinous/terrain.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/debinous/bg.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/egypt
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/egypt/layer1.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/egypt/layer2.png
A    iteam/trunk/data/levels/egypt/terrain.png
A    iteam/trunk/functions.cpp
A    iteam/trunk/globals.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/collision.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/gp2d.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/spritesheet.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/3dmath.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/timer.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/audio.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/freetype.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/sprite.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/camera.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/core.h
A    iteam/trunk/library_h/fps.h
A    iteam/trunk/Makefile
A    iteam/trunk/functions.h
A    iteam/branches
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/runninggamestates.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/titlegamescene.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/runningGameStates.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/debug
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/.tm_project.cache
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/iteam.prj
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/game.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/gamestate.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/titlegamestate.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/iteam
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/game.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/gamestate.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/players.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/runningGameScenes.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/firstGame.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/iteam2.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/titlegamestate.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/run
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/players.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/iteam.pws
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/firstGame.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/gamescene.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/globals.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/1.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/10.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/11.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/2.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/12.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/3.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/4.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/5.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/6.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/7.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/8.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi/9.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/susi.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/donut.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/chars/mage.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/music
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/music/song1.ogg
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/music/song8.mp3
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_1.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_2.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_demi.TTF
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_3.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_bold.TTF
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/bottom.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/bottom2.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/counter.ttf
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_med.TTF
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_duel.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_light.TTF
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/title
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/title/title.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/title/intro.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/gui/counter.ttf
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/objects
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/objects/bomb.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/objects/bomb_small.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/debinous
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/debinous/terrain.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/debinous/bg.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/egypt
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/egypt/layer1.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/egypt/layer2.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/egypt/terrain.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/iceworld
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/iceworld/background.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/iceworld/terrain.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/data/levels/iceworld/bg.png
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/missiles.cpp
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/gamescene.h
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/Makefile
A    iteam/branches/doddiiteam/missiles.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie
A    iteam/branches/aussie/iteam.cpp
A    iteam/branches/aussie/players.cpp
A    iteam/branches/aussie/players.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/functions.cpp
A    iteam/branches/aussie/globals.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/collision.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/gp2d.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/spritesheet.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/3dmath.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/timer.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/audio.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/freetype.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/sprite.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/camera.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/core.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/library_h/fps.h
A    iteam/branches/aussie/Makefile
A    iteam/branches/aussie/functions.h
Checked out revision 36.
```

Note to people writing the compiling thing, *You guys forgot to add svn to the list of things to install * .

Part 3 :-



```
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ svn co https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gamepower/GP2D/
A    GP2D/trunk
A    GP2D/trunk/TODO
A    GP2D/trunk/lib
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/spritesheet.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/collision.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/gp2d.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/audio.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/spritesheet.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/sprite.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/audio.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/sprite.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/3dmath.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/timer.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/freetype.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/3dmath.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/timer.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/freetype.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/fps.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/core.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/camera.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/collision.cpp
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/fps.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/core.h
A    GP2D/trunk/lib/camera.h
A    GP2D/trunk/CHANGELOG
A    GP2D/trunk/Makefile
A    GP2D/branches
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/libgp2d.so
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/gp2d.pws
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/gp2d.prj
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/spritesheet.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/collision.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/gp2d.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/audio.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/spritesheet.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/sprite.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/audio.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/sprite.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/3dmath.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/freetype.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/3dmath.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/freetype.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/fps.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/core.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/camera.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/collision.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/fps.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/core.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/lib/camera.h
A    GP2D/branches/doddigp2d/Makefile
A    GP2D/branches/aussie
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/spritesheet.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/collision.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/gp2d.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/audio.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/spritesheet.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/sprite.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/audio.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/sprite.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/3dmath.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/timer.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/freetype.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/3dmath.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/timer.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/freetype.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/fps.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/core.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/camera.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/collision.cpp
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/fps.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/core.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/lib/camera.h
A    GP2D/branches/aussie/Makefile
Checked out revision 34.
```

Part 4 :-



```
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ cd GP2D/trunk
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/GP2D/trunk$ make linux32
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o core.o        lib/core.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o 3dmath.o      lib/3dmath.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o audio.o       lib/audio.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o camera.o      lib/camera.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o sprite.o      lib/sprite.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o freetype.o    lib/freetype.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o fps.o         lib/fps.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o collision.o   lib/collision.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o timer.o       lib/timer.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o spritesheet.o lib/spritesheet.cpp
ld -o libgp2d.so core.o camera.o 3dmath.o sprite.o freetype.o fps.o audio.o collision.o timer.o spritesheet.o -shared
rm *.o
```

The last part :-



```
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/GP2D/trunk$ cd
shirish@ubuntu:~$ cd iteam-src
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ ls
GP2D  iteam
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ cd iteam/trunk
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam/trunk$ cp /home/shirish/iteam-src/GP2D/trunk/libgp2d.so ./
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam/trunk$ make linux 32
make: *** No rule to make target `linux'.  Stop.
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam/trunk$ make linux32
gcc -L. -L../../gp2d/trunk -I. -I../../gp2d/trunk/lib -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o iteam iteam.cpp functions.cpp players.cpp -Bdynamic -lgp2d -lfreetype `sdl-config --cflags --libs` -lSDL_mixer  -lSDL_image -lGL -lGLU
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam/trunk$ chmod 755 run
```

Now to run it :-



```
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam/trunk$ ./run
[GamePower] SYSTEM: Debug mode: Enabled.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] SDL initialized
[GamePower] VIDEO: OpenGL flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Double Buffer flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Hardware Palette flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: Resizable flag set.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Surfaces cannot be stored in hardware memory.
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Hardware blitting cannot be done
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] Software blitting can be done
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Software color keys aren't accelerated
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Bad] Software alpha blits aren't accelerated
[GamePower] VIDEO: [Good] OpenGL set to double buffering
```

I can just see the menu & hear the music, nothing else seems to work. Did I do something wrong? Please lemme know. 

Cheers!

----------


## doddi

it looks like the wiki has no been updated to include the latest svn commands required.

You should be doing (notice trunk at the end of each line):

svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team/trunk iteam

and

svn co https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.ne...wer/GP2D/trunk gp2d

this should not check as much code out. I am not sure if this will clear up the issue you are having though. Give it a go and reporrt back please.

Doddi

----------


## ShirishAg75

> it looks like the wiki has no been updated to include the latest svn commands required.
> 
> You should be doing (notice trunk at the end of each line):
> 
> svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team/trunk iteam
> 
> and
> 
> svn co https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.ne...wer/GP2D/trunk gp2d
> ...


Doddi, 
        you should have used the code makes it easier for guys like us to do stuff but now I'm stuck . Just to make sure I did a :-



```
 rm -rf iteam-src
```

and then 



```
shirish@ubuntu:~$ mkdir iteam-src
shirish@ubuntu:~$ cd iteam-src/
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team/trunk iteam
A    iteam/iteam.cpp
A    iteam/players.cpp
A    iteam/run
A    iteam/TODO
A    iteam/players.h
A    iteam/CHANGELOG
A    iteam/data
A    iteam/data/chars
A    iteam/data/chars/susi.png
A    iteam/data/music
A    iteam/data/music/song1.ogg
A    iteam/data/gui
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_1.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_2.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_demi.TTF
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_3.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_bold.TTF
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/bottom.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/bottom2.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/counter.ttf
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_med.TTF
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/countdown_duel.png
A    iteam/data/gui/ingame/eras_light.TTF
A    iteam/data/gui/counter.ttf
A    iteam/data/levels
A    iteam/data/levels/debinous
A    iteam/data/levels/debinous/terrain.png
A    iteam/data/levels/debinous/bg.png
A    iteam/data/levels/egypt
A    iteam/data/levels/egypt/layer1.png
A    iteam/data/levels/egypt/layer2.png
A    iteam/data/levels/egypt/terrain.png
A    iteam/functions.cpp
A    iteam/globals.h
A    iteam/library_h
A    iteam/library_h/collision.h
A    iteam/library_h/gp2d.h
A    iteam/library_h/spritesheet.h
A    iteam/library_h/3dmath.h
A    iteam/library_h/timer.h
A    iteam/library_h/audio.h
A    iteam/library_h/freetype.h
A    iteam/library_h/sprite.h
A    iteam/library_h/camera.h
A    iteam/library_h/core.h
A    iteam/library_h/fps.h
A    iteam/Makefile
A    iteam/functions.h
Checked out revision 36.
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ svn co https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gamepower/GP2D/trunk gp2d
A    gp2d/TODO
A    gp2d/lib
A    gp2d/lib/spritesheet.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/collision.h
A    gp2d/lib/gp2d.h
A    gp2d/lib/audio.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/spritesheet.h
A    gp2d/lib/sprite.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/audio.h
A    gp2d/lib/sprite.h
A    gp2d/lib/3dmath.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/timer.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/freetype.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/3dmath.h
A    gp2d/lib/timer.h
A    gp2d/lib/freetype.h
A    gp2d/lib/fps.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/core.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/camera.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/collision.cpp
A    gp2d/lib/fps.h
A    gp2d/lib/core.h
A    gp2d/lib/camera.h
A    gp2d/CHANGELOG
A    gp2d/Makefile
Checked out revision 34.
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ ls
gp2d  iteam
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ cd gp2d/
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/gp2d$ make linux32
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o core.o        lib/core.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o 3dmath.o      lib/3dmath.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o audio.o       lib/audio.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o camera.o      lib/camera.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o sprite.o      lib/sprite.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o freetype.o    lib/freetype.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o fps.o         lib/fps.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o collision.o   lib/collision.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o timer.o       lib/timer.cpp
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o spritesheet.o lib/spritesheet.cpp
ld -o libgp2d.so core.o camera.o 3dmath.o sprite.o freetype.o fps.o audio.o collision.o timer.o spritesheet.o -shared
rm *.o
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/gp2d$ cd ..
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src$ cd iteam/
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam$ cd trunk
bash: cd: trunk: No such file or directory
shirish@ubuntu:~/iteam-src/iteam$ ls
CHANGELOG  functions.cpp  globals.h  library_h  players.cpp  run
data       functions.h    iteam.cpp  Makefile   players.h    TODO
```

Now as you can see while iteam  folder is there , there is no trunk inside of iteam folder. According to the compiling notes given there should be a trunk folder (which was there before )

6th step as given in compiling notes :-




> *ALL:* if make completes without error, then
>   cd ../../iteam/trunk


Please lemme know how to proceed?

----------


## doddi

if you can get onto the irc channel I can walk you through it there
We will also know what needs to be changed.

Thx

Doddi

----------


## compwiz18

Howdy,

the wiki is updated!

/me thinks that other people have had problems with make linux32 as well.

----------


## ShirishAg75

> Howdy,
> 
> the wiki is updated!
> 
> /me thinks that other people have had problems with make linux32 as well.


Hi, 
 Saw that update. Some more updates coming your way. See if you can fit the post http://iteam.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?p=225#225 in the compiling page somewhere & give further instructions . 

No.4 is still a question mark for me.

----------


## Wybiral

Looks like a pretty cool project.

Keep us posted on it's progress!

----------


## DARKGuy

Glad you like it Wybiral!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Well... we've made some progress now. I've finally finished merging the code in that Mike and Doddi were working on for weeks (busy life  :Sad: ... but the wait was really worth it!!)... players can now throw bouncing bombs!!! whee!!! they don't explode *yet* but soon they will!!  :Very Happy: . Susi is also animated now!!  :Very Happy: .

As always, grab your latest SVN copy, edit the Makefile and "run" scripts to point where your GP2D sources are, compile GP2D & iteam ("make linux32" for 32-bit and "make linux64" for 64-bit. Windows users should use "make win32" or "mingw-make win32", depending on their MinGW installation), copy the GP2D library (libgp2d.so) to your iteam's root directory and voilá! you're finished  :Wink: .

Controls are:

a = change angle.
b = throw bomb.
c = change character.
escape = quit.
arrow keys = move character.

The keyboard is ultra-sensitive for some reason, so when pressing A, B or C do it quick. We'll fix that once we figure out how x), should be easy, but I've got to go to bed.

Chi.0 and Judo (I think) have been working on some kind of "launcher" that will make this process just a click of your mouse... so it won't be that hard to grab the latest version and play it. We try to leave working copies on SVN so if it doesn't compile it might be an error on your part, an unknown architecture or some random error we might be able to solve (like we did when Judo & compwiz tested the program in their 64-bit machines).

I know,the wiki is a bit outdated and the code isn't commented a lot, but we'll get working on that in time... there are lots of people who want to help and we need to have documentation for them - we've just been really busy trying to get the weapons & animation code done right and ready for use, so here it is, enjoy it!!.

More news soon!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

- DARKGuy

----------


## ShirishAg75

Nice , good to see that make linux32 finally works. Another good thing is that the forums are under drive maintenance so we should expect better stuff in the future. 
        One of the issues I got while playing is on the edge on the left hand side if the characters falls off, he seems to be dead or something, cannot revive him. Is this by design or a flaw that needs to be fixed?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Nice , good to see that make linux32 finally works. Another good thing is that the forums are under drive maintenance so we should expect better stuff in the future. 
>         One of the issues I got while playing is on the edge on the left hand side if the characters falls off, he seems to be dead or something, cannot revive him. Is this by design or a flaw that needs to be fixed?


Glad it works for you  :Smile: . Yeah, they're still in maintenance  :Sad: ... gotta wait.

About the character falling off... it's gonna be fixed of course... hell, it's not even alpha yet, just a simple test, work-in-progress...

----------


## Nevon

I'm not sure if someone has already volunteered to do this, but I would love to translate the game into Swedish. I don't know how you'd want to go about it, but just send me an email if you want some help  :Smile:  mgod[NOSPAM]nevon[at]gmail[dot]com (remove the [NOSPAM] and replace at and dot... I'm sure you'll figure it out)  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ShirishAg75

I guess i better stick to the forums here for a while. For there its still unstable. In the morning I was getting still the disk transition message & now I get :-




> *Transfer in progress*
> 
> We're in the process of preforming the database move from the old servers to the new ones. This error message should go away in 10-15 minutes. Thank you,


Please let us know as & when the forums have stabilized therein.

Update :- 4 hrs. later the forums are online but had to re-register again. All my posts gone forever  :Sad:  can't complain much either way as I guess its free for you. Saw what the downtime was all about in http://forum.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=11142 as well as  http://forum.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=10612 

Dunno why you guys haven't gone the phpBB3 way, its quite cool  :Wink:

----------


## Judo

Like DARKGuy said, I have been working on a loader.  It's nothing special, but it does what it's supposed to.  And once we decide on a protocol, it will update the game.  I'm using PyGTK, at the moment and I have no plans on switching. Chi0's loader uses TK, which is just plain ugly.

Also, I've found someone to compile iteam for Mac OS X and if I get my hand on another hard drive, I'll install FreeBSD and compile it.  I'm also going to get a PS3 sometime soon, which could run FreeBSD or whatever.

And last, but not least, iteam <3.

----------


## charlieg

I've gotta say that the data loss by freeforums.org is unforgivable.  They made a shedload of promises and failed to live up to them regarding their service.  Downtime is one thing (and it was plentiful) but data loss is outrageous.  I don't think the "it's ok, it's free" crap because they offer this service so they can push their paid-for services onto you.  It's their way of marketing their other business.

This was disgusting incompetence by the freeforums.org admin - no backups, no raid, both basic basic tools for webhosts worldwide - and you would be a fool to trust them with your community again.

----------


## KIAaze

The iteam forum still works for me.
What data has been lost?

----------


## charlieg

All posts (and member registrations) between 30th of June and 22nd of July were lost by freeforums.org.

----------


## jorgerosa

> Also, I've found someone to compile iteam for Mac OS X and if I get my hand on another hard drive, I'll install FreeBSD and compile it.  I'm also going to get a PS3 sometime soon, which could run FreeBSD or whatever.
> And last, but not least, iteam <3.


 :Shocked:  PS3 with Linux? So you will be able to play *iteam* there (?????) - Judo, if u are able to do so, don´t forget to post a printscreen for us all!  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIAaze

In case my mail with attachment on the public mailing-list didn't go through:

Hello,

Giving Mickeysofine1972 the formula to calculate the speed as a function of the angle yesterday (see here) motivated me to try adding th AI myself.

So here's a working version of it:
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ziqwumutbb

Files added:
-ai.cpp
-ai.h

Files modified:
I don't remember exactly which ones, but mainly:
-Makefile (compilation line for linux32)
-weapons.h and weapons.cpp
-weapons.cpp
-iteam.cpp

Modifications made:
-added ai.cpp to the linux 32 compilation line
-replaced IT_GRAVITY with IT_GRAVITY_DEFAULT in the #define and with "Gravity" in the rest of the code, initializing it with IT_GRAVITY_DEFAULT.
The declaration is in weapons.cpp and in globals.h as extern.
-Added a "SetVelocity" function to the weapons class because it's easier to set an initial velocity instead of an initial acceleration.
*-Changed the "CaclulateVelocity" function, so that it calculates the new velocities the physically correct way:
V=a*t+V0 where V is the new velocity, V0 the initial velocity, "a" the acceleration and "t" the time.
    vel_x += GetDelta(accel_x, newTicks);
    vel_y += GetDelta(accel_y, newTicks);*
-Added a display of the current gravity as well as a way to modify it. Have fun with low, strong, positive and negative gravities.  :Very Happy: 
-Added enable/disable music keys because I like listening to music while programming. (doesn't mean the current game music isn't good of course... ^^)
-Added a key to decrease the WeaponStrength. (couldn't use "+" for that because I have a laptop azerty keyboard and need to press shift to access it.  :Sad:  )
-Changed the "increase WeaponStrength" key for more "logic" because of this.
-Corrected some spelling errors: lenght->length and strenght->strength

Current working keys:
escape : quit
f : Toggle Fullscreen
a : increase angle
d : increase WeaponStrength
e : decrease WeaponStrength
g : calculate velocity
h : toggle music
i : increase Gravity
j : decrease Gravity
c : switch player
b : fire test weapon

Notes:
-The calc_velocity function returns -1 when the shot is impossible with the given angle.
-It doesn't take into account obstacles in the environment.
-It can return a negative speed (which works of course)  :Smile: 
(now that I write this, I realize that I should return 0 for an impossible shot ^^)
-It calculates V so that the bomb hits the target directly and doesn't consider rebounds. So if the bomb explodes after a certain time instead of at impact, it might not damage the enemy.

Improvements to make:
*-Add a "newTicks" (or "delta_t") member to the weapons class to make sure the CaclulateVelocity and MoveMe functions use the same lapse of time when modifying velocity and position!!!*
It works right now, but that's because the program runs fast.
It will be initialized everytime with "int newTicks= iTimer.GetTicks() - LastTicks;" of course.  :Wink: 
-Return 0 for impossible shots
-Use your formatting (I usually use "astyle --style=gnu".)
-Add #ifndef, #endif to my ai.h header.
-Create two other functions calc_angle and calc_vector:
calc_angle returns flighttime+angle for a given velocity
calc_vector returns angle+vector for a given flighttime
-Make the calc_velocity function also return the flighttime (by reference).
-Add key to decrease angle (only noticed this now because not really needed ^^)
-Also modify linux64+win32 compilation commands...

General things I would like to do if nobody else does them:
-Create custom keys so that they can be modified in a settings window later. (adding #defines for them would be a first step to better visualize all of them)
-Create a correct Makefile that only recompiles when something has been modified and has a "make clean" and "make all" function
-Add some kind of script to the Makefile that can determine if we're on linux32, linux64 or win32 (I have no idea how to do that and don't even know if it's a good idea)
-Add gravity for the characters
-Add a gravity modifier for the different characters and weapons, so that we can have anti-gravity suits or gravity guns or whatever.  :Very Happy: 
-Make the characters face the right direction when shooting
-Add an arrow indicating the angle+velocity (need to learn how to rotate+scale in SDL)
-Add gettext support. I already did that in a GTK program so that it works in Windows and GNU/Linux and can be changed independently of the system language.  :Smile: 
-Make a full AI of course, not just a button that calculates the velocity for you...
This includes taking into account the terrain, eventually using some trial and error.
Mickeysofine said he had found a way to calculate the highest point between two points on the terrain, so a first obstacle avoiding AI shouldn't be so far away.  :Smile: 
(I want heat seeking missiles in this game too!)

I don't know how to make a patch file, so if you could tell me how, I'd be happy.  :Smile: 
I also haven't tried to compile iteam on Windows yet, so if somebody could tell me how...

One question: Why don't you use an IDE like Anjuta, Code::Blocks or other to generate the Makefile automatically, as well as a distributable tar.gz using ./configure, make, make install?
I don't know if it takes care of the linux32/linux64 problem. It certainly doesn't take care of win32, altough it's possible to easily solve that with a separate win32 makefile.

P.S: And could somebody tell me if attachments go through correctly on the sourceforge mailing list?
I didn't get the mail I sent and couldn't read or get the attachment on the sourceforge site, altough it was listed there...

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

WTG dude!

I have done some of the things you noticed like unified the frame rate stuff between the two functions

If you would like an uptodate copy of my code you can get it here : http://www.hit-solutions.co.uk/iteam-mickey.zip

DARKGuy is hard at work making a set of code docs so he hasn't had time put it into the trunk.

Mike

----------


## KIAaze

Is DarkGuy the only one who can update the trunk?
And what's the use of branches if we can't use them?  :Smile:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

lol there are branches available yes but I have no idea how to use them lmao

a tutorial on updating to the SF svn would be nice  :LOL: 

Mike

----------


## doddi

Anyone having trouble getting on to the iteam IRC?
I dont seem to be able to get on.

Mickey - was speaking to copwiz about the explosion trouble you are having (circles). I think there is a much neater and faster solution that we can try. I have the day off tomorrow so if we can perhaps get together tonight on IRC maybe we can have it working for the weekend. I think you will like this idea! simple but effective
Been busy with other stuff for a while but hopefully have a few days spare.

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Hey doddi

Yeah by all means, I tried making a scanline circle drawing mothod but its not working a well as i would like so any help would be great.

I will be on IRC later

Mike

----------


## jorgerosa

> Is DarkGuy the only one who can update the trunk?
> And what's the use of branches if we can't use them?


*iteam:*
Hello guys, about a place to add/share/modify code and other stuff?
I know how KIAaze (and other coders) feels, but DARKGuy is trying to change that.  :Smile: 
Well, DARKGuy has just set yesterday a place. In *Launchpad* from Canonical.
Guys, check this: https://launchpad.net/iteam/
KIAaze, about the branches, i guess this is the right place (i haven´t tried it yet) https://code.launchpad.net/iteam/
Let´s hope all runs in the right way, there  :Smile:  Let´s hope that *Launchpad* can really be simple and good to use
(It already seems to be good for us all, to work as a team)

*BTW, Dont feel lost, all links are here!*

----------


## KIAaze

Yes, I saw the launchpad announcement on the iteam forum.
Very good idea, especially for bugs and translations.  :Smile: 

In the meanwhile, I abuse of my recent wiki editing powers to centralize help&tutorials:
http://iteam.wikispaces.com/How+to+use+SVN

----------


## KIAaze

Windows testers wanted:
A windows executable is available for testing here.

If you want to try to compile it yourself, download this package.
It contains a code::blocks project file as well as the source files and some libraries.

For Ubunteros:
If you want to test it in Ubuntu, there's an installer created by compwiz here.

Or just follow the instructions on the wiki:
iteam.wikispaces.com/

Maybe a .deb will be availbale soon...

----------


## doddi

Hi Kiaza,

jpeg62.dll is missing from the build

doddi

----------


## KIAaze

jpeg62.dll added.
Does it work now?

Text isn't there because I had to disable the loading of the truetype fonts to get it to run.

----------


## doddi

now needs libpng12.dll  :Smile: 

doddi

----------


## KIAaze

Ok, libpng12.dll added too (directly on the ftp).
Maybe you should come on IRC and I'll add all missing dlls as needed.  :Wink:

----------


## WanderingKnight

Hey, I tried to compile the game and I got the following errors when compiling gp2d:



```
g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o core.o        lib/core.cpp
In file included from lib/gp2d.h:54,
                 from lib/core.cpp:47:
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:28:23: error: SDL_types.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:29:23: error: SDL_rwops.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:30:23: error: SDL_audio.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:31:27: error: SDL_byteorder.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:32:25: error: SDL_version.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:33:24: error: begin_code.h: No such file or directory
/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h:580:24: error: close_code.h: No such file or directory
make: *** [linux32] Error 1
```

Any idea? By the looks of it, I'm missing the header files the compiler needs. I checked the (known) dependencies and I have them all installed.

----------


## Judo

Wanderingknight, try this:



```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libfreetype6-dev
```

That should be all of the dependencies.

If you run into any other problems, try using this loader/installer:

http://81.92.197.217/iteam/Judo/iteam-loader.tar.gz

----------


## WanderingKnight

That's what I meant by




> I checked the (known) dependencies and I have them all installed.


I already have all those packages installed on my system.




> If you run into any other problems, try using this loader/installer:


That loader outputs the same error when trying to compile gp2d.

----------


## KIAaze

SDL_mixer doesn't seem to be correctly installed.
On my PC, it's in "/usr/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h", not in "/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h".

SDL_types.h which is part of libsdl1.2-dev should be in "/usr/include/SDL/SDL_types.h".

Try copying the files from "/usr/local/include/SDL/" to "/usr/include/SDL/":



```
sudo false | cp -irv /usr/local/include/SDL/* /usr/include/SDL
```

It's essential that all SDL headers are in the same directory.

----------


## charlieg

> So, since the community is working on this together... Is this game going to be Free Open Source Software?


Yes.

----------


## WanderingKnight

> SDL_mixer doesn't seem to be correctly installed.
> On my PC, it's in "/usr/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h", not in "/usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_mixer.h".


Well duh. I tried locating all the header files and they were found in /usr/include/. Copied them and it worked. Thanks.

----------


## djwisdom

> Windows testers wanted:
> A windows executable is available for testing here.



After downloading the link, this is the error message that i got

iteam.exe - Unable To Locate Component
This application has failed to start because zlib1.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.

btw, i decompressed it under Windows XP Home Edition SP2

P.S.
I like the way this project is progressing. Keep it up guys!

----------


## KIAaze

You can get missing dlls from here:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/DLL/

Just copy them to where the .exe is.

Add any missing dlls and once it works, tell me which ones you had to add.

Oh, and DarkGuy created a windows installer if you want to test it:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/DARKGuy/

----------


## djwisdom

> You can get missing dlls from here:
> http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/DLL/
> 
> Just copy them to where the .exe is.
> 
> Add any missing dlls and once it works, tell me which ones you had to add.


After adding zlib1.dll, i was able to get iteam to execute in all its glory.




> Oh, and DarkGuy created a windows installer if you want to test it:
> http://81.92.197.217/iteam/DARKGuy/


DarkGuy's iteam installer for windows is just what w32 devs need. 

Cheers for iteam and especially DarkGuy!

----------


## iAndrew

So this is going to be available on all formats, or just windows and linux distros?

----------


## KIAaze

> So this is going to be available on all formats, or just windows and linux distros?


Everything that supports SDL and OpenGL should work I guess.
Currently, it has only been tested on Windows and GNU/Linux.

Mac/PS2/PS3/Wii/other testers are welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## quadomatic

I tried the test version, and I have to say that it looks very promising.

I can't wait for future updates.  :Smile:

----------


## KingHanco

Test version. I will deleted this right away. Only 6 buttons are working. 4 for movement, 1 for shooting and 1 to aim up. I will wait on stable.

----------


## hikaricore

> Test version. I will deleted this right away. Only 6 buttons are working. 4 for movement, 1 for shooting and 1 to aim up. I will wait on stable.


...it is stable, have some consideration.

It's just not fully feature equipped.

----------


## KingHanco

Tell me whats working and whats not working?

Maybe I download older version from their server last night?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Test version. I will deleted this right away. Only 6 buttons are working. 4 for movement, 1 for shooting and 1 to aim up. I will wait on stable.


I'm sorry you didn't like it, but hey, to each their own. Let me clarify some points though...

The game is not even alpha, even though it IS stable. With "stable" we mean that the users will always get a compilable version of the game everytime we make some changes (in trunk at least), but it doesn't mean it will work 100% on your computer or to be fully featured. 

Why? because it's not even at alpha stage (which is waaaay before BETA, which usually works 90% of the time on any software you download somewhere else, depending on the developer(s))... take that as the first LiveCD of Dapper/Breezy/Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy... the first time it may have tons of bugs, errors, not all of the features and so on - yet it's a "stable" development version because you can download the ISO and burn it without the fear to lose a CD/DVD, but it's not the FINAL version.

I've also repeated lots and lots of times, that the game is still in development, bugs can happen and not all the features we'd wish to have are available right now, as they're on development too.




> Tell me whats working and whats not working?
> 
> Maybe I download older version from their server last night?


The version in TRUNK is the oldest one to be frank - this is because Doddi, Mike and KiAaze have been working on their own BRANCHES in the SVN, trying their code out and testing so I can merge their changes into TRUNK. That said, the latest versions (for now) are Mike's and KiAaze's branches. I tried testing Mike's last night and it segfaulted on me, I've got to chat with him and figure out why, while KiAaze's version has kinda the same Mike has done:

Terrain destruction, multiple players, different weapons, physics, etc.

Hope that answered your question - I must now go to work  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Ok confessions time lol!

I'm still using an old copy of the gp2d lib so thats probably why lol

that being said I think its only the music stuff that you changed DG so if you disable that or rewrite it a little it should work

Mike

----------


## compwiz18

@*DARKGuy*: you may have noticed the other day, I updated the gp2d trunk.  I added primitive image error checking so that if you are missing an image file, it will quit with code 27 and tell you the name of the missing file.  I'm not sure if I was supposed to update the trunk or make an entire branch because it was such a simple update, so sorry if I did the wrong thing...

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

LOL

Now we've definitely taken away the mystery of sleek and stylish games development.

I wonder if real games developers are as wooly as us LMAO

Mike

----------


## KingHanco

I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.

I download these.

sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libfreetype6-dev
sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion

I run these.

cd /home/mitchell/Games/iteam
sudo chmod +x install-iteam.py
./install-iteam.py

Now tell me why the aim down doesn't work? I can't even use a mouse. In Gunbound I can use a mouse for moving the screen around and click on things. This keyboard and mouse works on GunBound. So don't tell me there is something wrong on my computer. If it not compatible for Ubuntu 7.04 then your at the wrong place.

----------


## KIAaze

> Now tell me why the aim down doesn't work?


Because the trunk hasn't been updated with it yet?
It works in mickey's version and in mine.
You may use this script to try out my branch:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/install.sh

And here are scripts to compile all branches:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/scripts/
Put all three of them in the same folder and run install.sh and then build.sh.

I haven't tested them recently, so they might not work anymore.




> I can't even use a mouse. In Gunbound I can use a mouse for moving the screen around and click on things. This keyboard and mouse works on GunBound.


Mouse usage hasn't been implemented yet, but it's on the TODO list.
Thanks for the tip about moving the camera with the mouse.




> So don't tell me there is something wrong on my computer. If it not compatible for Ubuntu 7.04 then your at the wrong place.


It works perfectly for me on Ubuntu Gutsy and Windows XP SP2.
I am quite sure that it works on Ubuntu 7.04 too.
If the only thing not working is the aiming, it's probably because it's not in the trunk yet and does not mean that the game doesn't work...

----------


## DARKGuy

> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.
> 
> I download these.
> 
> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libfreetype6-dev
> sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion
> 
> I run these.
> 
> ...


You did the steps right - however, the way to get the latest iteam is through SVN. Using the iteam-installer.py that compwiz18 made will only get you the TRUNK version which as I stated in my previous post, is relatively old compared to KIAaze and Mikeysofine's branches by the simple reason I haven't merged their code into the trunk yet because they're testing their own code before I can proceed to merge it. This is so I can provide users like you a stable version which will compile and work without segfaulting, crashing or locking your computer up.

You can't use a mouse because we haven't implemented that yet. We will, but as I say and *repeat once again*, the game is in *heavy development right now so don't expect to get the full features you see in Gunbound* or Worms or Scorched Earth or Wormux or Soldat or whatever worms clone out there.

There is nothing wrong with your computer, but the code itself. In fact, if you see the iteam.cpp file in the SVN in the TRUNK folder, you'll see this:



> if(gp2d::KeyPressed(SDLK_a))	{ 
> 					IT_Angle += 10;
> 					if(IT_Angle > 360)	IT_Angle = IT_Angle - 360;
> 				}


But there isn't anything that decreases the IT_Angle variable. It was the latest stable weapons test Mike made before I merged his code and he started working along with KIAaze improving, testing, adding new weapons, etc.

It *is* compatible with Ubuntu (I'm using Feisty 7.04, too), maybe not with Gutsy Gibbon because it's a development version and I don't like to upgrade to testing versions because I prefer the stable OS versions, so we're in the same boat and at the same time we're in the right place - not only compatible with Ubuntu but there's people who have compiled it for sure in SuSe, Mandriva and MEPIS if I recall correctly. Please understand what I've been trying to tell you before starting to make accussations (sp?) like those.

----------


## hikaricore

> Now tell me why the aim down doesn't work? I can't even use a mouse. In Gunbound I can use a mouse for moving the screen around and click on things. This keyboard and mouse works on GunBound.
> So don't tell me there is something wrong on my computer. If it not compatible for Ubuntu 7.04 then your at the wrong place.


*FAIL*

----------


## adamorjames

cool this thread is still alive... lol hikaricore xD
speaking of lol... lolcode.com... 
hey DARKGuy and KIAaze and Mickey and compwiz and... yep

----------


## hikaricore

> cool this thread is still alive... lol hikaricore xD
> speaking of lol... lolcode.com... 
> hey DARKGuy and KIAaze and Mickey and compwiz and... yep


This completely wins at life.  I love it.




> HAI
> CAN HAS STDIO?
> PLZ OPEN FILE "LOLCATS.TXT"?
> 	AWSUM THX
> 		VISIBLE FILE
> 	O NOES
> 		INVISIBLE "ERROR!"
> KTHXBYE


 :LOL:

----------


## KingHanco

Sorry about what I said. I will start getting those other files instead using that install-iteam.py.

Thanks KIAaze.

I got some errors that it can't find some files. 

So I try the other installer.h. Less errors on that one.

Running build.sh.



```
primitives.cpp:7:35: error: SDL/SDL_gfxPrimitives.h: No such file or directory
primitives.cpp: In function ‘void hlineHalo(SDL_Surface*, Uint32, Uint32, Uint32)’:
primitives.cpp:54: error: ‘pixelRGBA’ was not declared in this scope
make: *** [others] Error 1
gcc -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c functions.cpp
gcc -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c players.cpp
gcc -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c weapons.cpp
gcc -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c iteam_maths.cpp
gcc -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c primitives.cpp
primitives.cpp:3:35: error: SDL/SDL_gfxPrimitives.h: No such file or directory
primitives.cpp: In function ‘void hlineHalo(SDL_Surface*, Uint32, Uint32, Uint32)’:
primitives.cpp:47: error: ‘pixelRGBA’ was not declared in this scope
make: *** [others] Error 1
cp: cannot stat `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/run': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/run': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/run': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/run': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/run': No such file or directory
-rw-r--r-- 1 mitchell mitchell 64 2007-08-16 03:12 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/trunk/run
ls: /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/aussie/run: No such file or directory
-rw-r--r-- 1 mitchell mitchell 56 2007-08-16 03:13 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/doddiiteam/run
ls: /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/kiaaze/run: No such file or directory
-rwxr-xr-x 1 mitchell mitchell 66 2007-08-16 03:13 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/mickeysofine/run
-rwxr-xr-x 1 mitchell mitchell 90267 2007-08-16 03:13 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/trunk/iteam
-rwxr-xr-x 1 mitchell mitchell 58419 2007-08-16 03:14 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/aussie/iteam
-rwxr-xr-x 1 mitchell mitchell 143610 2007-08-16 03:14 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/doddiiteam/iteam
ls: /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/kiaaze/iteam: No such file or directory
-rwxr-xr-x 1 mitchell mitchell 104223 2007-08-16 03:13 /home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/mickeysofine/iteam
ln: `/home/mitchell/Games/iteam/i-team/branches/mickeysofine/data': cannot overwrite directory
```

----------


## DARKGuy

> Sorry about what I said. I will start getting those other files instead using that install-iteam.py.
> 
> Thanks KIAaze.
> 
> I got some errors that it can't find some files. 
> 
> So I try the other installer.h. Less errors on that one.
> 
> Running build.sh.
> ...


Don't worry about it ^_^. You did good though, we're progressing. That error can be solved if you type the following then run installer.sh again:

sudo apt-get install libsdl-gfx1.2-dev

Good luck!!

----------


## KingHanco

Thanks.

I install this libsdl-gfx1.2-dev just now and then run installer.sh again.

----------


## Paul133

Hey all. Just found the thread; guess I'm a little late. I really just wanted to give s show of support to all you guys. Months ago, this was just an idea and some fancy artwork. And now look at it!

----------


## Polygon

how far has this progressed? last time i tried it, the game ran but it was just a desert level with the 'susi' character, and you couldent do anything besides walk around.... lol

----------


## KIAaze

How far has it progressed?
Well, in the experimental branches, we now have:
-an intro (with click spacebar to start game)
-grenades
-dynamite
-clusterbombs (just added today to my branch)
-missiles
-blast effects (damage+velocity)
-weapon selector
-burn effect from the explosions (even incremental: the more explodes, the darker the terrain gets. Thanks mickey.  :Wink:  )
-physics applied to characters+weapons
-more players can be added during gameplay
...

Coming soon hopefully:
-explosion sounds
-explosion animations
-correct bouncing
-better keyboard control (key press/release events)
-mouse interaction
-new game/settings/etc GUIs
-working gameplay: kill characters, turn-based stuff working

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

I think I have to set aside some time and check out your branch KIAaze, It seems you've been busy lol

I have to say its really kewl to have played a part in this project and to see it taking shape the way it has.

The iTeam project Rocks!  :Guitar: 

Mike

----------


## RKCole

I guess I came across this one a little late.

I just used the installer script, and things work great.  My wife loves these kinds of games (and so do I).  I wish I had some more programming experience so I could be of help in that department.  I don't know if you would need help testing the game itself (or how I woudl go about doing it), but I'd be glad to help if I could.

Take care and keep up the great work.

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Thanks

We do like suggestions for features etc and if you can point out anything that your system configuration didn't like, like crashes etc that would be great.

Mike

----------


## Tuan Tran

wow great work guys...i merely just started programming, wish i cud help. but this looks awesome. when will it be ready ?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## DARKGuy

Guys, your words of support really encourages the free work we do, THANKS!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

We're hoping to make a single-player playable tech-demo-like version before the Gutsy package submission deadline (August 31th). So far we're doing great and at this pace, it sounds possible  :Wink: .

----------


## hikaricore

Here's hoping you make the deadline.  ^_^

It would be amazing to see a game that got most of it's start here on the Ubuntu Forums make it into the standard (guessing Universe) repos.

----------


## ubuntu27

I know this is going to be a amazing game.  :Smile: 

I can't wait until it is at least a beta software  :Very Happy: 

Keep up the good work. And don't worry, take your time.

----------


## AlexenderReez

i don't really like game but seems this game based on linux distributions...i can't wait to play it...awesome :Smile:

----------


## Judo

Domo!  Judo desu!

DARKGuy, could you list exactly what you want to have finished by Aug. 13?

Um, DARKGuy again, could you make some decisions about the protocol and post your ideas in that thread I started (freeforums)?  I would like to start working on a server with some of the other kids from the IRC channel.  (Aussie, Compwiz, maybe Adam)

And I would like to invite everyone to our IRC channel.  It's fun and I promise nothing will end up on bash.  :Tongue:

----------


## jorgerosa

> Mac/PS2/PS3/Wii/other testers are welcome.


 That´s right!




> want to have finished by Aug. 13?


 Hey Judo, its Aug. 31 *not* Aug. 13, No rush... eh, eh, eh..

I guess this could be possible if you guys test the game and help in development, you can talk with us in *iRC CHAT

* *Nickname:*  anyname
*Server:*  irc.syi.cc
*Channel:*  #iteam

Use your favorite IRC software, or go here: http://ircatwork.com/

----------


## laforge

Hi, I have been watching the project for a few days now and I am amazed by your guys work.

This might sound stupid but, I was just wondering if is going to be like

1. Single Player with Bots
or
2. Multiplayer but only LAN or on the same PC
or
3. Multiplayer online like gunbound with rooms and stuff.

Keep up the good work guys, I look forward to this.

----------


## DARKGuy

> Hi, I have been watching the project for a few days now and I am amazed by your guys work.
> 
> This might sound stupid but, I was just wondering if is going to be like
> 
> 1. Single Player with Bots
> or
> 2. Multiplayer but only LAN or on the same PC
> or
> 3. Multiplayer online like gunbound with rooms and stuff.
> ...


Hehe, good to know you've been watching us, really glad you like it!!!  :Very Happy: 

The full game is gonna have the 3 features you mentioned. However for the first alpha which we hope to include in Gutsy, it's gonna be multiplayer on the same PC, maybe up to 4 players at once for the time being). Fun for all the family I say  :Capital Razz:

----------


## SOULRiDER

The game looks good. I kinda miss Gunbound so I hope thisis finished soon  :Smile: 

Good job!

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello guys, only to say that iteam as just completed revision 100! (Nice round number, right?)
*
* So, like you can see, we are all working hard on this project.
And dont forget... *We need you!* (Talk with us in *IRC*)* -->* *Nickname:*  anyname --- *Server:*  irc.syi.cc --- *Channel:*  #iteam
Use your favorite IRC software, or login here: http://ircatwork.com/

----------


## adamorjames

<.< I saw it like 1 minute after it came out(e-mail notifier) but didn't think it was such a big deal! xD Way to go* iteam* programmers! HOORAH!

----------


## Judo

It's bumping time!

Taken from the IRC channel:



> <Judo> so, if i were to bump the UF thread, what updates could i tell them about?
> <DARKGuy> new graphics and effects in trunk, physics and weapons on the other branches (BUGGY, for end-users of course) and GP2D modifications (more verbose, more debug info, improved audio...
> <adamorjames> yes
> <adamorjames> and "Results 1 - 1 of 1 for darkguy furries. (0.03 seconds) "
> <doddi> ok
> * DARKGuy doesn't get adamorjames.
> * adamorjames slaps DARKGuy


So in short, there's been some progress.

But what wasn't mentioned there is what I'm working on.  :Smile:   I have a server working on my localhost and I'm working on the parsing functions right now.  I also mentioned something along the lines of "IRC client in-game that connects to #iteam" and I may end up coding that.  That would also be the first network code in the game.  I think I'm getting in over my head.

Adam, stop slapping people.  It hurts.

Oh and don't worry, DARKGuy isn't a furry.

----------


## adamorjames

*HOORAY iprogrammers!*

----------


## jorgerosa

"IRC client in-game that connects to #iteam" - Judo, if you can bring it on time, will be great!  :Smile: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And dont forget... *We need you!* (Talk with us in *IRC*)* -->* *Nickname:*  anyname --- *Server:*  irc.syi.cc --- *Channel:*  #iteam

----------


## Quibly

hi guys... im back... syi.cc is down  :Sad:  I will create a new channel for us soon...

server: irc.dal.net
chanel: #iteam

come chat! tell everyone about the update...

nvm that... looks like syi.cc is back up... i dont know how long its gonna be up though...

----------


## adamorjames

There is now an awesome menu for * iteam*! The graphics were made by jorgerosa! He made the buttons in 3D! The GUI code was done by doddi! Here is a pic of the new menu:

----------


## thorwood

Can i help? Im an aspiring artist, anime watcher (all though my style isn't anime) and I also have player gunbound, and gunz and other games like that.

----------


## Judo

> Can i help? Im an aspiring artist, anime watcher (all though my style isn't anime) and I also have player gunbound, and gunz and other games like that.


I know I should wait for DARKGuy, but I'm going to say yes!  What can you do?  Well...

I started working on a server about two weeks ago.  It's supposed to be Counter Strike's style where there's a master server and anyone can host a game server.  Compwiz tested his branch of it and it worked perfectly, so far.  I'm working on the chat parsing function now and Compwiz is doing something.... heck if I know what.

However, I don't plan on making the master server.  DARKGuy wants to have accounts like you see with Gunbound.  That would require a database, which I have no experience with.  Others have _some_ experience, but I still think we need someone with more knowledge of databases (SQL?).

As far as art goes, I bet Jorge could use some help.  He's been doing most of the work with a little help from adamorjames.  And it's amazing work, too.

I think I'll have the server working for chat soon.  Exciting, isn't it?

Oh, and doddi has been working hard on the game itself.  The new menu is awesome.

 :Dancing:

----------


## thorwood

send me some samples please and in a couple of weeks ill churn something out, im also handy with music (been playing all my life) and i can record when i finish my mod-pc. I also speak (and know Japanese culture & music) high School japanese 3.

----------


## adamorjames

> He's been doing most of the work with a little help from adamorjames.


There has been nothing to do. Jorge has been working on the 3D buttons, 3D intro clip, etc and has asked for hardly any help, it's not my fault. So STFU  :Popcorn:  and enjoy the movie.

----------


## paparappa

So hows developement going now? Haven't been here for a while

----------


## Judo

Well, then.  It would seem that DARKGuy has been MIA for a while.

I can't really say what's been going on.  I've been doing my own thing with the game server and enjoying it.  I'll add a ping/pong feature tonight, hopefully.  It should have been done a long time ago, but I didn't feel like it.   :Razz: 

Doddi and Goens (who is Goens anyway?  Is he new?) have been working on the interface, but heck if I know exactly what.

Adamorjames has been going on about Gedit, and as much as I like Gedit, I think it's a slight waste of time.  And he needs to stop slapping me.  :Twisted Evil: 

In other news, MickeySoNotHere is now MickeySoFine, again.  Chi0 is still Marine-ing it up somewhere at a boot camp, and we all miss him.  Jorge is still being awesome; no need to worry about him.  I just wish all of these people would be awake at the same time as me.

----------


## paparappa

okey thanks for the info  :Smile:  Is there a way to test the game? I mean is there a testable demo out there?

----------


## ubuntu27

> okey thanks for the info  Is there a way to test the game? I mean is there a testable demo out there?


http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp?highlight=home

----------


## KIAaze

> Doddi and Goens (who is Goens anyway? Is he new?) have been working on the interface, but heck if I know exactly what.


I don't know Goens too. New coder?  :Very Happy: 
But last time I checked the svn, doddi added a cool new GUI with animated buttons that rotate when you hover over them and explode on clicking.
And the good news is that those changes are already in the trunk.  :Smile: 

P.S: I'm currently preparing for some exams. I hope to be back on IRC soon. Can't wait to start coding again.  :Wink:

----------


## adamorjames

Hola! 

Yes! Goens is the new programmer! He knows C++ and has already started working on the game!
The IRC channel is desolate compared to a few days ago >.>. DARKGuy is still MIA . doddi did e-mail DARKGuy yesterday so we may get more info soon.
KIAaze: Good luck on your exams!
Judo: gedit is teh awesomeness!!!

Adios.

EDIT: I e-mailed DARKGuy yesterday and he e-mailed me back yesterday with information about what is happening in relation to him, iteam and such. DARKGuy says that he won't be on IRC until after the 17th. IRC is too much of a distraction for him right now. He is trying to do more work at work to lighten the work so that when he starts school again he doesn't have to be bogged down so much with everything. Also DARKGuy is working on iteam by himself until the 17th or so, to get the game organized and shaped up so that it won't have to be changed very much afterwards. He says that this is a break for the iteam devs.

We'll that's all for now. xD

----------


## Goens

Hey! i'm just "bumping the UF", hello everyone

----------


## jorgerosa

Hi, Goens! Welcome!
Nice to see that your first post in Ubuntu forums was in "*iteam*" thread! eh, eh  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

Okay, so, I've been kinda busy and kinda lazy.  I haven't done much, but I had some ideas, and I'll probably have time to implement them tomorrow.

DARKGuy, I'm told by adamorjames, is working on iteam in solitude.  I'm anxious for him to get back and make some decisions on the protocol, or document it if he's already decided.

I think that's all the news, for now.  I'm not sure where everyone is, but we're still moving along nicely.

----------


## djwisdom

b
u
m
p

moving along nicely... that's wonderful. it's exciting to see iteam is keeping to its promise.

----------


## KIAaze

I just tested the latest svn and found a memory leak:
*When you switch between the options and main menus, the used memory keeps increasing.*

Other than that great work on the options menu and the cursor.  :Wink: 
(but cursor and background image of options menu are still randomly either dynamite or custom mouse pointer...
The options buttons should also stay on until you press the key to be used.)

I think we should also implement text entry (for chat) as soon as possible, so testing judo's code will be more fun.  :Smile: 

I tried doing some calculations for the missile movement in a constant gravitational field so the AI can shoot missiles correctly too, but I can't solve the differential equations. ^^'
But I'm quite sure it can be solved numerically somehow, even if I have to see how runge-kutta works again...

Implementation of wind won't be a problem for the AI however. Just a rotated frame and it's back to the normal problem.

Gah, only two weeks left and then I can start doing non-serious stuff again.  :Razz: 
We need to get this game into a playable state now!

===============================================
P.S: For the mathematically inclined who would like to help, here's the equation to solve:



> a=K*v/norm(v)+g


where a,v and g are vectors.
a is the acceleration, v the velocity, g a constant acceleration field (take g=gravity to simplify)
K is a constant corresponding to the norm of the missile's own acceleration
And norm(v)=vx²+vy²+vz². 
The AI just needs to know with which angle and initial velocity to shoot the missile to reach a point (x,y). (altough initial velocity of the missile is currently always constant.)

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

It was a dark moonlit night and the wind blew gently across the forest of syntax

In the distance faint rumblings of the second wave of what was to come trembled the land, while code smiths labored in the darkness, bringing birth to new sentences that will give life to their creation.

It was coming. They could feel the air, thick with function and method, swirling and heaving. It was time......

Something wonderful was coming, something to forge the thoughts of machines into one will ..... the will to battle.

The SoFine has awoken....

----------


## DARKGuy

Phew!

 :LOL:  hey all xD.

It's like, 12:02 A.M. here o_o;... really late when I should be in bed and waking up in 7 hours lol... anyways.

UbuntuForums is damn weird, I don't know why I don't get -any- e-mail notification of the posts in here, it sent me one like, a few months ago and then nothing, nada, poof. -_-... so yeah,* really sorry* if I haven't replied here!!  :Sad: , Awr, I've been missed too, you're all awesome ^_^ *sends iLove to all  :Razz: * xD...

Hehe, well KIAaze, good to know you'll be back soon! same for MickeySoFine who is now MickeySoProgramming and updating his branch on SVN with lots of new stuff ^_^. Great job!! Judo seems to be working on the network code a lot, so that's awesome - I've got some experience with SDL_Net myself (client-side) in another side-project I've had to work on lately so these skills will prove us useful in the future for that, way to go!!!.

I'd also like to welcome Goens to the team - I haven't had a chance to meet him online yet (I hope to someday) but he seems to be a good programmer who's working along with Doddi in the GUI system, yay!  :Very Happy: 

To those who want to help, it's really appreciated that you'd like to help us! however for help offerings try to also email i-team-public@lists.sourceforge.net stating your skills and what would you like to help with - that way I have those emails organized and call you all when the main development is back on the road  :Smile: .

Now, for the news!  :LOL: 

School is starting for me next week (I already got a to-be schedule) and this is the last week for me sorting stuff out at work, school and home. Since I've been able to come back home early after mid-day, I can work on my work online and also do some iteam stuff before going to bed, so as I told Adam and Doddi, everything was going to change after 17th.

As for the progress I'm working on iteam on my local development platforms (Ubuntu x64 on my Desktop PC and Ubuntu x86 & WinXP Pro on my Laptop), shaping the game the way I want it to finally be for alpha and making sure it works correctly in these 3 platforms before releasing a trunk update. So far the Windows testing is as painful as the Microsoft stuff sometimes is, sadly, so I guess I'll only develop for Ubuntu for now and leave Windows for binary-only releases *shrug* gotta decide first.

So far I've got the intro, menu and buttons done, some new functions for GP2D (screen fading, delay timers, debug levels), better code understanding (using std::map instead of std::vector), a tune for the main menu taken from www.modarchive.org (hopefully free for the meanwhile?) and so on, most of the change is code-wise though. And no, the changes aren't in SVN -yet-. It's hard to give a time lapse right now, but I expect it'll be soon.

Other than that, the devs are free to take a break in the meanwhile until I finish Trunk up (Jorge, I might need your help soon!) for a 2-player-on-the-same-computer demo and _maybe_ a launcher (complete with SVN-compiling (Linux & Win) or running a game binary... it's a draft so it might not be out for Alpha anyways).

Here's a screenie of my progress so far o,o... those who have tested the SVN versions wouldn't notice anything different from this, aside from the small text at the bottom-right corner of the game screen, but you think I'd leave you with only text and no proofs!? ... WRONG!.

(Click to zoom)

----------


## KIAaze

Yay, he's back!!!  :Very Happy: 




> Map has the important property that inserting a new element into a map does not invalidate iterators that point to existing elements. Erasing an element from a map also does not invalidate any iterators, except, of course, for iterators that actually point to the element that is being erased.


http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/Map.html

So this means we can now easily add and remove players/weapons/objects?  :Smile: 

I was thinking about using STL::deque for that a while ago, but I guess map is also good.

Finally some killable characters!

By the way, is the "rev xxx" at the bottom right automatically at the correct version?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Yay, he's back!!!


Back 'n rockin'!!!  :Capital Razz: 



> So this means we can now easily add and remove players/weapons/objects?


Yes! using strings to identify them instead of boring numbers  :Capital Razz: 



> I was thinking about using STL::deque for that a while ago, but I guess map is also good.


Hmm, I haven't heard of STL::deque, but I like map  :Capital Razz: 



> By the way, is the "rev xxx" at the bottom right automatically at the correct version?


Nope  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Hey DG & All

I wrote a little tune for the game and put it in SVN in my branch....... then adam said it was rubbish so I rewrote it and the new version if now there lol!  :Guitar: 

Check it out and let me know what you guys think, (contructive only please! lmao), 

Also I have seen a error with playing sounds at anything but full volume crashes the game! the SetVolume function works fine for the music class but not the Sound class!

Mike

----------


## adamorjames

Awesomeness(is gedit). DARKGuy is now on IRC after a long(IMO) leave. Looks like everything is returning back to normal in the * iteam* world. Oh yeah, forgot one thing... BUMP xD

----------


## jorgerosa

> meanwhile until I finish Trunk up (Jorge, I might need your help soon!) for a 2-player-on-the-same-computer demo and _maybe_ a launcher


Hello all. Nice to "see" you, DARKGuy.  :Smile: 
I know, you were a bit bussy there, after all we have other life  :Smile:  I´ve been bussy also with other stuff  :Sad: 
Anyway... Need any help? I´m here! (you know...)

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

lol seeing as DARKGuy made a new and faster version of my tune I'm gonna take that as a NO he didnt like it lmao!

Ah well no pleasing everyone lol 

And yeah Jorge I do REALLY like guitar lol !  :Guitar: 

Joking aside, can i get a copy of DG's version of the tune?

Mike

----------


## adamorjames

Yeah Mickey I uploaded the faster one a few days ago to the FTP should be in your dir xD.

----------


## christhemonkey

One day, i will get round to writing some more music for iteam... 

my degree just seems to be getting in the way!

----------


## Judo

*one week bump*

Why hello there, everyone.  I figured it was time to update everyone on..... not much this week.  I haven't seen much of the main developers, besides KIAaze.  DARKGuy, doddi, and MickeySoFine are SoNotHere.  I've been working on the server, but I bet you guys will hate my style when this is all finished.  :Razz: 

If no one else is going to add the network code to the game itself, I suppose I'll do it sooner or later.  However, I need some sort of text input and I do not know if that was added yet.

Anyway, show some support!  And get DARKGuy in #iteam so I can e-slap him.  And in case he reads this, I want to ask "What launcher?  The current one isn't good enough?!"  Oh and Mickey, great song!

----------


## doddi

Hi Guys,

Sorry I have beena little absent lately, a few things goingon. I will try to get on tonight or tomorrow for a little catch up, then hopefully start on some coding again.

doddi

----------


## Judo

In other news.... we now have a swear-word filter.  However, I don't really like the idea of it.  I've never liked any form of censorship, but still, I can understand why DARKGuy would want one.

The other developers don't seem to be around, so I would like to ask the rest of you something: Do you think a swear-word filter is a good thing or not?  :Wave:

----------


## adamorjames

> In other news.... we now have a swear-word filter.  However, I don't really like the idea of it.  I've never liked any form of censorship, but still, I can understand why DARKGuy would want one.
> 
> The other developers don't seem to be around, so I would like to ask the rest of you something: Do you think a swear-word filter is a good thing or not?


 :Guitar:  It is definitely a good thing. I am with it 100%.

----------


## Bluejacket

Option for swear filter is OK. Personally I wouldn't turn it on, but if some people want to use the filter it doesn't bother me. However I don't want to be forced to use the filter myself either. So I hope you'll let the user to choose if he wants it used or not.

----------


## Sammi

Most games give an option for "parental control" where it's possible to password protect the options for swear filtering and other adult content. I would hate it if it was not possible to turn of the swear filter. Adult persons should be able to make up their own minds on this.

----------


## Hooloovooloo

C'mon, it's silly. Swear words are a big part of any language and censor it is stupid. It's not that i like it when ppl go "fuc* fuc* as* pu**y" etc. But the way they are mostly used (by ppl over 15) is to give strength to other words.
It's not the role of a game to censor those words. Sure i don't mind if you have a option to turn it on, but i think the way to go is to ban ppl using them the wrong way if the owner of the server doesn't like em.

----------


## Polygon

make a entry in options: enable swear word filter and put it on by default. then everyone is happy.

----------


## oo-boon-too

Sounds like a great idea!
I, too, fell in love with GB in my Windows years;p
I would help out, dunno if you still need it:\
I can do some physics calcs and C++ work.

----------


## ubuntu27

> Sounds like a great idea!
> I, too, fell in love with GB in my Windows years;p
> I would help out, dunno if you still need it:\
> I can do some physics calcs and C++ work.


Hello "oo-boon-too" I am a self proclaimed "cheer-leader" for iTeam  :Capital Razz:   Glad to hear that you would like to help develop this game. 

Here is a quote from DARKGuy, iTeam's leader





> To those who want to help, it's really appreciated that you'd like to help us! however for help offerings try to also email i-team-public@lists.sourceforge.net stating your skills and what would you like to help with - that way I have those emails organized and call you all when the main development is back on the road .



Keep up the good work guys! GO GO ITEAM!! GO GO ITEAM! Hurraaayyy!    [There, I am cheering  :Wink:  ]

----------


## Footissimo

This thread isn't going to drop off the board is it? =(

----------


## AZzKikR

My C++ skills are like... zero (I am a Java guy). I just checked out the source code to see if I can comprehend anything of it. 

May I ask why the IRC channel is not on Freenode? I am asking this because Freenode is like the central IRC place for open source projects  :Smile:

----------


## BLTicklemonster

I know it's alpha, but single player doesn't work. Besides, what am I supposed to be doing? Looks like a really pretty game, though.

----------


## adamorjames

> I know it's alpha, but single player doesn't work. Besides, what am I supposed to be doing? Looks like a really pretty game, though.


Yeah, there isn't much right now. We are just getting everything workable and then we will later do the gameplay.  :Smile:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Sorry guys I did plan on writing the AI this last month but I have been tied up looking for more work so I havent gotten round to that.

I promise I'll try and get the little guys fighting back as soon as I get things sorted out work wise.  :LOL: 

Mike

----------


## Visti

I could help make some music in the style of Gunbound, if you need somebody for that? I've mostly worked on short films and such, but I'm pretty experienced.

PM me.

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all. I´ll be in irc soon.
*oo-boon-too, all C++ coders REALLY are welcome!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Talk with us (adamorjames, will be there) in *IRC** -->* *Nickname:*  anyname --- *Server:*  irc.syi.cc --- *Channel:*  #iteam
use your favourite software, or login here: http://ircatwork.com/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Judo

I was scared, guys.  :Sad:   For two days I was stuck with Windows, but now I'm om Arch Linux.  :Smile:   I just can't stand compiling on Windows, so I decided to hold off on any development of mine, which isn't much compared to the others.

Like jorge said, we're always looking for programmers, especially some to answer my questions.  doddi, mickey, if either of you have the time, please come to #iteam to help me.  :Pray: 

Thanks to Azzkikir for coming to #iteam.  I like to see interest in the game, even if it is just idling in an IRC channel.

----------


## adamorjames

We are also looking for other people that can help, such as Visti with music and anyone else. Just drop by on iRC for a while.

----------


## AZzKikR

The 'bad' thing about the IRC part is that when I log out of my computer (i.e. sleep) you guys come online  :Smile:  So everyday at work I read through the IRC logfiles for any progress. I've just been learning C/C++ and I think it is coming on alright. I checked out the SVN repository into my Eclipse CDT (great C++ IDE), to compile and fiddle with it. Compilation worked, and the game really has potential I must say. I was impressed! 

Like I said, C++ isn't really my area (yet  :Very Happy: ) but I am trying as hard as I can when I have time. Perhaps I can even be of use to you guy into development sometime. 

I heard you guys talking about XML to describe entities ini the game. Even if game development is not my area (yet  :Wink:  again), perhaps I can help out in that part. Have to do a some reading though. 

I can also do some stuff regarding graphics (images and stuff) if necessary.

Anyhow, I'll be in IRC 24/7.

----------


## Xavieran

Hey you guys I just read the whole thread in today! :Popcorn: 
It's really great what you're doing .
I just downloaded the latest version but sadly my computer is not 
fast enough to play it. Nevertheless I'll be able to play it on my 
Dad's new lenovo.




> Here's a couple of cultural background stories I quickly wrote up:
> 
> Slaki:
> Slaki hails from the ancient land of Slackware. Slackware is one of the oldest cultures still remaining in the world of iTeam. Their philosophy is one of simplicity, preferring to stick to doing things the easy way rather than making things too complex. As such, citizens of Slackware may not be the best educated, but my God, they can get a job done well.
> 
> Ubin:
> Ubuntu is a prosperous land. The architects of the land worked hard, as did the engineers, to make the world as simple as possible for the citizens. Ubin is one of these simple citizens. Garbed in nothing but his birthday suit, he loves the easy life.
> 
> I know Ubuntu is based on, and named after, African culture, some particular tribe if I'm not wrong? But I decided to go for the actual concept of the OS instead.


Are you still going to include this^.
I think character biographies would add that extra bit of *cool*,you know.

Are you guys thinking of making it possible to write mods in 
python. That's the only language I know (more to the point, am learning).
python is fairly popular and maybe it would be easier to write mods in it?

Keep up the good work(and iteam love).
And congrats on starting a project and not failing with just an idea.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :KDE Star:  :Smile:  :Smile: :

Xavieran

edit: Do you want me to post your wallpapers on gnome-look.org.
not only do they look really cool but that would be some added publicity.
if so please give me info on the license they are released under.

Thnx

----------


## jorgerosa

*Xavieran*, and all you guys, please be free to use wallpapers and all gfx from *iteam*, the way you want to. We will appreciate and thanks, since like you said, it is publicity for the project. No need to ask for use, ok? Remember the project IS from all to all. So go mess it, as you wich!!!  :Wink: 
*" I think character biographies would add that extra bit of *cool*,you know."* - I also agree. You wanna try?  :Wink: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Talk with us in *IRC** -->* *Nickname:*  anyname --- *Server:*  irc.syi.cc --- *Channel:*  #iteam
use your favourite software, or login here: http://ircatwork.com/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Xavieran

I have put the Genti wallpaper up on Gnome-look.org.
It's here
I have hashed together some character bio's for the various characters.
A few of them need some more work but (if I do say so myself) their pretty good
Here they are:


```
#Character and Culture Bio's
'#'Denotes a comment


Fidori:
Fidori is a middle aged citizen in the land of Fedora.
The citizens of Fedora have an unshakeable free software 
philosophy and it is because of this that they sometimes
miss out on basic things like mp3 playback.
They have advanced a long way from their early package 
management systems but can sometimes be seen looking at
their cousins of the land of Debian in envy.

Mandri:
Mandri lives in the Discovery suburbs of Mandriva
because of his commitment to freedom of cost.
Citizens of Mandriva have the ability to pay the 
master developers to migrate them to the Powerpack 
suburbs of Mandriva.Upon doing this they obtain
commercial applications and services that they 
could not obtain any other way.

Bisid:
Bisid is one of the oldest citizens of Unixland.
Born at Berkeley University in the 70's,he is
very wise and has many children. He has done much
work for the Free Software world and is even included
in many commercial products.Though not as popular as
Lini he still has a strong band of followers.
#could do with more work.

Ubin:
Ubin is a happy citizen of Ubuntu.Garbed in nothing but 
his birthday suit,he loves the easy life.
Ubuntu is a prosperous land. The architects of the
land worked hard, as did the engineers, to make the
world as simple as possible for the citizens.
Citizens of Ubuntu have a strong sense of community 
and a philosophy of having things 'Just work'.
Though they are not as committed to completely free 
software as their Fedoran cousins enjoy the flexibility
of using proprietary drivers

Slaki:
Slaki hails from the ancient land of Slackware. Slackware
is one of the oldest cultures still remaining in the world
of Free Software. Their philosophy is one of simplicity, 
preferring to stick to doing things the way that has always 
worked rather than making things too complex. As such, citizens
of Slackware may be slightly stubborn in their ways of getting 
things done,but my God, they can get things done well.

Lini:
Lini is a strong citizen of Linuxland.
He has a strong,quick kernel and many,many children.
Since his birth Lini has been involved in a continuous battle
for domination with a Beast called micro$oft.While Lini fights
for freedom and good software,the Beast fights only for money and
power.Lini has a very strong commitment to Free Software and it is
because of this commitment that he is the most reliable server
environment in the world.Two of his most famous children are
Debin and Fidori.

Debin:
Debin is a citizen of the planet Debinous.
Debians ,as the citizens are called,work very hard
and some say that they were born only to serve us well,
a job they are happily doing.Some citizens talk of the 
legend of the Debian Server, a server which,it is said,
ran for over 10 years without a problem.
Debin's most famous son is Ubin, a citizen of Ubuntu.

Genti:
Genti is a hardworking citizen of Gentoo.
The Gentoo's highest philosophy is configurability.Though notorious
for their complexity and the tricky nature of installing their systems, 
their extreme performance and configurability is almost legendary
in the halls of Free Software.
#Could do with more work

Susi:
Susi,born in Germiny to Slaki is a friendly citizen of Noville.
Famed for their almost magical special effects systems(#compiz)
the citizens of Noville have a good solid base kernel.They
,like the Mandrivans, have an option to pay the master developers
to move to Enterprise City.
#Could do with more work

Gni:
Gni is the father of the Free Software world.
He is completely free and uses no proprietary software because of his
almost fanatical commitment to freedom in all it's forms.He has 
pioneered many free programs and uses many different kernels.
#Could do with more work
```

I will pm them to jorgerosa.Feel free to edit them.

----------


## adamorjames

@ Xavieran: The character backgrounds are coming along nicely  :Smile: .

----------


## Xavieran

> @ Xavieran: The character backgrounds are coming along nicely .


Thanks,just a side note but-should Fidori wear a Fedora?

----------


## adamorjames

> Thanks,just a side note but-should Fidori wear a Fedora?


haha that would be awesome  :Laughing:  I'll talk to jorge about that, or maybe he will read this.

----------


## Judo

About modding (in Python): I think so.  I'm making two servers, right now: one in Python, the other in C++.  The Python one will be modular, with some help from compwiz  :Razz: , which would allow you to modify any of the modules to change data. (I.E. change gravity, create an admin bot, and in theory, use custom maps, but that will requires some assistance from the client)

As for modding the client.... I have no idea.

I had an evil, yet great idea.  I would like to invite, when I'm ready, the security experts among us to exploit my server(s)!  Or, you can try! Muahahahaha.  I've already gotten doddi interested, but he's no security expert.  Sorry doddi.  I want a challenge!  Bring it!

And yes, the server is about the only thing I'm contributing, so far, to this project.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Xavieran

> Judo:About modding (in Python): I think so. I'm making two servers, right now: one in Python, the other in C++. The Python one will be modular, with some help from compwiz , which would allow you to modify any of the modules to change data. (I.E. change gravity, create an admin bot, and in theory, use custom maps, but that will requires some assistance from the client)
> 
> As for modding the client.... I have no idea.
> 
> I had an evil, yet great idea. I would like to invite, when I'm ready, the security experts among us to exploit my server(s)! Or, you can try! Muahahahaha. I've already gotten doddi interested, but he's no security expert. Sorry doddi. I want a challenge! Bring it!
> 
> And yes, the server is about the only thing I'm contributing, so far, to this project.


I think having one written in Python is a pretty good idea,I like the idea of being able to change the gravity :Twisted Evil: Hehehe.It's going to be a great game.
Doing a server is a lot more than I'm doing.(Character Backgrounds :Shhh: ).And anyway we're all contributing in our little way,that's what open source is about.
Keep up the good work.

Edit:Hey I just noticed that this is the 500th post in this thread	 :Dancing: 

Goodnight guys. it's getting late in Australia but if I wake up at 3 or 4 I'll be sure to reply to you...

here is the latest version of the character bios:


```
#Character and Culture Bio's
'#'Denotes a comment


Fidori:
Fidori is a middle aged citizen in the land of Fedora.
The citizens of Fedora have an unshakeable free software 
philosophy and it is because of this that they sometimes
miss out on basic things like mp3 playback.
They have advanced a long way from their early package 
management systems but can sometimes be seen looking at
their cousins of the land of Debian in envy.

Mandri:
Mandri is a prominent citizen of Mandriva.
Citizens of Mandriva have the ability to pay the 
master developers to migrate them to Powerpack city.
Upon doing this they obtain commercial applications
and services that they could not obtain any other way.
Though Mandri has not done this because of his commitment
to freedom of cost, many Mandrivans have  migrated to 
Powerpack city simply to fund public works on their great
land and to show their solidarity with the master developers.


Bisid:
Bisid is one of the oldest citizens of Unixland.
Born at Berkeley University in the 70's,he is
very wise and has many children. He has done much
work for the Free Software world and is even included
in many commercial products.Bisid is very flexible 
and though not as popular as Lini he still has a 
strong band of followers.
#could do with more work.

Ubin:
Ubin is a happy citizen of Ubuntu.Garbed in nothing but 
his birthday suit,he loves the easy life.
Ubuntu is a prosperous land. The architects of the
land worked hard, as did the engineers, to make the
world as simple as possible for the citizens.
Citizens of Ubuntu have a strong sense of community 
and a philosophy of having things 'Just work'.
Though they are not as committed to completely free 
software as their Fedoran cousins Ubunteros enjoy the 
flexibility of using proprietary drivers

Slaki:
Slaki hails from the ancient land of Slackware. Slackware
is one of the oldest cultures still remaining in the world
of Free Software. Their philosophy is one of simplicity, 
preferring to stick to doing things the way that has always 
worked rather than making things too complex. As such, citizens
of Slackware may be slightly stubborn in their ways of getting 
things done,but my God, they can get things done well.

Lini:
Lini is a prominent figure in the Free Software world.
He has a strong,quick kernel and many,many children.
Since his birth Lini has been involved in a continuous battle
for domination with a Beast called micro$oft.While Lini fights
for freedom and good software,the Beast fights only for money and
power.Lini has a very strong commitment to Free Software and it is
because of this commitment that he is the most reliable server
environment in the world.Two of his most famous children are
Debin and Fidori.

Debin:
Debin is a citizen of the planet Debinous.
Debians ,as the citizens are called,work very hard
and some say that they were born only to serve us well,
a job they are happily doing.Some citizens talk of the 
legend of the Debian Server, a server which,it is said,
ran for over 10 years without a problem.
The Debians package management system is famed for its
ease of use and dependency resolving power and many of 
Debin's children happily use the Debian's pioneering work.
Debin's most famous son is Ubin, a citizen of Ubuntu.

Genti:
Genti is a hardworking citizen of Gentoo.
The Gentoos' highest philosophy is configurability.Though notorious
for their complexity and the tricky nature of installing their systems, 
their extreme performance and configurability is almost legendary
in the halls of Free Software.The heart of Gentoo is Portage a
legendary tool used by the Gentoos to build and maintain there vast
land.
#Could do with more work

Susi:
Susi,born in Germiny to Slaki is a friendly citizen of Noville.
Famed for their almost magical special effects systems(#compiz)
the citizens of Noville love eye-candy.They,like the Mandrivans, 
also have an option to pay the master developers to move to a better 
city,and many do.
#Could do with more work!!Need help with this one

Gni:
Gni is the father of the Free Software world.
He is completely free and uses no proprietary software because of his
almost fanatical commitment to freedom in all it's forms.He has 
pioneered many free programs and uses many different kernels.
#Could do with more work!!Need help with this one
```

----------


## KIAaze

> Gni:
> Gni is the father of the Free Software world.
> He is completely free and uses no proprietary software because of his
> almost fanatical commitment to freedom in all it's forms.He has 
> pioneered many free programs and uses many different kernels.
> #Could do with more work!!Need help with this one


Ask Stallman!  :LOL: 

P.S: Sorry for being late with new code. I've been playing broken sword 2 among other things... But it's finished now. ^^

----------


## Xavieran

Yes,that would be a good idea.
and I really do need help with it! :Smile: 

P.S:Have any of you noticed that Gutsy Gibbon is much faster than Feisty.
I just watched two DVD's in a row and usually it would crash somewhere in the
middle of playback,but this time it ran straight through each of them without the slightest skip
in playback.

----------


## Zaxim

Maybe I could help...though I dont know what I could help with...No programming for me.The last program I did crashed my com to hell  :Smile:  Maybe Graphics or Music..

16 more days and its a 5-month holiday for me.

I dont quite like the idea of lazing around for too long.

----------


## Lord C

Just wanted to say, looking great so far!

----------


## adamorjames

> Just wanted to say, looking great so far!


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Xavieran

So how are the hard-working coders going :Smile: 

------------------------------------------------------------
iteam <3

----------


## adamorjames

> So how are the hard-working coders going
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> iteam <3


Programmers. They are doing good, KIAaze made a .deb of iteam, Mickey is working on the AI. So they are doing good.  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu27

I am so anxious, I can't wait for the beta version to come out  :Very Happy: 

Go i-Team!!

----------


## Xavieran

Can anyone add some content to these:
I personally think they need some work but if I get the thumbs up from the devels than I guess they could go in.It will be an evolving game I guess so new content could come in later.


```
Bisid:
Bisid is one of the oldest citizens of Unixland.
Born at Berkeley University in the 70's,he is
very wise and has many children. He has done much
work for the Free Software world and is even included
in many commercial products.Bisid is very flexible 
and though not as popular as Lini he still has a 
strong band of followers.
#could do with more work.

Genti:
Genti is a hardworking citizen of Gentoo.
The Gentoos' highest philosophy is configurability.Though notorious
for their complexity and the tricky nature of installing their systems, 
their extreme performance and configurability is almost legendary
in the halls of Free Software.The heart of Gentoo is Portage a
legendary tool used by the Gentoos to build and maintain there vast
land.
#Could do with more work

Susi:
Susi,born in Germiny to Slaki is a friendly citizen of Noville.
Famed for their almost magical special effects systems(#compiz)
the citizens of Noville love eye-candy.They,like the Mandrivans, 
also have an option to pay the master developers to move to a better 
city,and many do.
#Could do with more work!!Need help with this one

Gni:
Gni is the father of the Free Software world.
He is completely free and uses no proprietary software because of his
almost fanatical commitment to freedom in all it's forms.He has 
pioneered many free programs and uses many different kernels.
#Could do with more work!!Need help with this one
```

----------


## Xavieran

I have it!

Make a splash screen for iteam!

Genius!

edit: Here is a nice one I hashed up in a few (30) minutes.
Clean, snazzy,slightly out of place pixels.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucretius

> Can anyone add some content to these:
> I personally think they need some work but if I get the thumbs up from the devels than I guess they could go in.It will be an evolving game I guess so new content could come in later.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Genti:
> Genti is a hardworking citizen of Gentoo.
> The Gentoos' highest philosophy is flexibility.Though notorious
> ...



I made some alterations in the interest of creating "Characters" as opposed to definitions of the operating system... I hope thats okay with you?

I used the Genti one as an example.  :Smile:

----------


## adamorjames

> I have it!
> 
> Make a splash screen for iteam!
> 
> Genius!
> 
> edit: Here is a nice one I hashed up in a few (30) minutes.
> Clean, snazzy,slightly out of place pixels.


Very nice man!  :Smile:  The only part I don't like is the "Penguins like guns.", it's suppose to be a game children can play too. I like everything else. Maybe... "Penguins like bombs." or just nothing or something different.

----------


## Xavieran

> I made some alterations in the interest of creating "Characters" as opposed to definitions of the operating system... I hope thats okay with you?
> 
> I used the Genti one as an example.


Thats fine you do whatever you want with the bio's.I think it is better to have them as separate characters instead of just OSes.




> Very nice man!  The only part I don't like is the "Penguins like guns.", it's suppose to be a game children can play too. I like everything else. Maybe... "Penguins like bombs." or just nothing or something different.


Done :Capital Razz: enguins like explosions.

----------


## Paul820

> Very nice man! The only part I don't like is the "Penguins like guns.", it's suppose to be a game children can play too. I like everything else. Maybe... "Penguins like bombs." or just nothing or something different.


 :LOL:  Now that made me laugh, don't you think bombs are just a little bit worse than guns?  :Smile:

----------


## adamorjames

> Now that made me laugh, don't you think bombs are just a little bit worse than guns?


Guns are associated with more bad acts than bombs. Robbery, etc.

----------


## Xavieran

Well if anyone else has a cool idea for a slogan,post it.
This one was just a mockup jorge will probably be able to make a better one,with a flashy moving animation at the bottom.;-D

----------


## adamorjames

*chi0 is back! You can say hi to him in the IRC chan.*

----------


## jorgerosa

Nice to have Chi0 back! Hello Chi0!.. And nice to have new people on the project... BTW, adamorjames and Mike, you rock!  :Smile:  CYA.

----------


## hikaricore

> 


That is pimptastic!   :Guitar:

----------


## Judo

Hola mis amigos.

I think I've finally discovered my position on the project: network programmer.  I'm quite happy with that title, even if I gave it to myself.  :Smile: 

Anyway, DARKGuy, if you feel like letting us in on your optimization, please do.  The game, at the menu, uses 100 MB of RAM, in game it's 126 MB, and each new susi uses about .55 MB of RAM.  See the attachment for funny details.

----------


## Xavieran

Jorge,
Will Fidori be wearing a fedora? :LOL:

----------


## jorgerosa

--> Well, since adamorjames agree... The answer will be... *Yes!* eh, eh. (AND, maybe, something else more...)  :Wink: 
--> For the slogan, how about "Linux cute wars" or "Linux fun war" or "Little wars" or "Linux strikes back" or "Ubuntu fun wars" or "Ubuntu cute wars",  or "Pingus friends war party" (not too agressive slogans) etc, etc...........

----------


## adamorjames

> --> Well, since adamorjames agree... The answer will be... *Yes!* eh, eh. (AND, maybe, something else more...) 
> --> For the slogan, how about "Linux cute wars" or "Linux fun war" or "Little wars" or "Linux strikes back" or "Ubuntu fun wars" or "Ubuntu cute wars",  or "Pingus friends war party" (not too agressive slogans) etc, etc...........


Pingus friends war party  :LOL:

----------


## Xavieran

I like "Linux strikes back"
We could change it to Lini strikes back
I can't wait to see Fidori

----------


## compwiz18

We've got tanks!



Awesome job KIAaze!

In other news, we've got lots of people on the IRC channel right now... if you want to help us break the record, stop by

We're on SVN revision 186.  Just 14 more, and we'll have 200



> <Azzkikr> I'm going to try to make a configuration menu tonight for i-team


 so stop by and look for that too.

Finally, a word from our sponsors:


> <Azzkikr> :o)
> <Azzkikr> THE PIG
> * Judo cooks the pig.
> <Judo> anyone hungry?
> * Azzkikr waves
> * Judo hands the rump to Azzkikr.
> * Azzkikr chews, and smiles with delight

----------


## jorgerosa

Well, iteam game may be great, but you guys really are awesome!
compwiz18, all our tanks have been already sponsored! http://z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/...orate_tank.jpg
well, not all... http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/TankHeadstand.jpg
and i bought one for myself: http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/up...nk%20chair.jpg

Btw, today is the day that i'll use only Linux (Ubuntu) software in my office, so i hope i'll not regret that  :Wink: 
and finally i bougth a 3D card only to see "The cube" running on my PC. It rocks! The clients get amazed!  :Smile: 
(When i instaled compiz i remembered my iteam friend compwiz18, why is that?)  :Wink:

----------


## LinuxGuy1234

> [*To the mods:* I'm not really sure where this should be... since it's related to gaming... :/ feel free to move it if you consider it appropiate]
> 
> Hey guys! 
> 
> Well, some of you might be wondering what the hell happened to GP3D... well, what happened is that I don't have the enough experience *yet* to handle myself in the advanced 3D world, handling other things than just textured cubes. But, I don't want to leave OpenGL/SDL/C++... I want to keep learning and go on... maybe the experience will then grow in me and maybe I'll be able to stand against a bigger project... I guess I was too ambitious with GP3D >.<...
> 
> Those aren't bad news though! while GP3D is stalled until I can work on it as I'd like to (understanding 3D-model loading even better) I began working on a 2D version of it. That's like, a 2D-OpenGL-accelerated engine. It'll still use stuff from GP3D (in fact, it does) so GP2D will benefit from GP3D and visceversa, which is the most important part... 2D stuff is important in 3D games, and I haven't worked on that part as much as I have now, and I'm glad I did... I've learnt a lot .
> 
> *BUT... I wanna get to the point:* I like Gunbound. It's a game with cute graphics and highly addictive... too bad it doesn't work under WINE/Cedega because of GameGuard... that's for one thing. The other thing is that I'm thirsty for other kind of games that are seen in Windows but not in Linux, such as this one, or games like Lineage 2 / World of Warcraft / Warcraft 3 / etc (No, Regnum, Last Chaos or Warzone 2100 don't cut it for me, even though they're really impressive as games I admit, made by people with great programming skills that could take me years to learn).
> ...


OMG! I'll help. I'll give you error catching code here:
Here's the error catching code:


```
int ErrorHandler(int code_err)
{
if (code_err = 1)
{
printf("Unexpected error. Try upgrading your computer, not your OS.");
}
*/
You can add your own errors here too, ex:
if (code_err = 7)
{
printf("Oops.");
}

Add this to your code if errors happen:
if (!noerror)
{
ErrorHandler(noerror);
}

Declare noerror first like:
int noerror = 0;
/*

}
```

Anyone else can use it too.

----------


## KIAaze

Thanks, but somehow I have the feeling you are being sarcastic.  :Rolling Eyes: 

The idea is good, but I think it would make more sense if it were "if (error)" with error=0 as default and "if(code_err == 1)"/"if(code_err == 7)".  :Wink: 

We could do something like this:


```
#include <stdio.h>

int ErrorHandler(int code_err)
{
        if (code_err == 1) printf("Unexpected error. Try upgrading your computer, not your OS.\n");
        if (code_err == 7) printf("Oops.\n");
        return(code_err);
}

int function(int x) {return ErrorHandler(x);}

int main(void)
{
        function(0);
        function(1);
        function(7);
}
```

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Lol what a nice 'serious' answer KIAaze!

here Is my contibution to the forums super duper iteam code contib compo!



```
void DestroyTheKnownUniverse(void) {
       return(sizeof(ElephantPooh));
}
```

NOTE: This also is a joke  :LOL: 

Mike

----------


## Xavieran

My version of Fidori. :LOL:

----------


## adamorjames

> My version of Fidori.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Xavieran

I am using Pidgin to try to connect to the IRC channel but for some reason it wont connect.I followed the instructions carefully but it says something about server has disconnected.I changed my proxy settings to "No Proxy" but to no avail.
Heres a screenshot:
Goodnight I'll will be back in 7 hours.

----------


## meborc

i never used pidgin for irc... i think xchat is way better... it is in the repos

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

I think I'm safe in saying that most of the dev team are using x-chat actually as we tried gaim/pidgin and we found we couldn't swap files with it, which we like to do from time to time when making bit and bobs together

Mike

----------


## Xavieran

This is strange I think it must be something with my system because I can login fine with irc@work x-chat gives me this 

```
* Connecting to irc.syi.cc (66.225.223.77) port 6667...
* Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
```

It must be something to do with my system because it won't connect to ubuntu IRC either.
Any ideas?

----------


## adamorjames

> I think I'm safe in saying that most of the dev team are using x-chat actually as we tried gaim/pidgin and we found we couldn't swap files with it, which we like to do from time to time when making bit and bobs together
> 
> Mike


Yeah most of us use XChat for IRC. I use Pidgin when I'm on a Windows computer (I have a USB drive with Pidgin on it... the portable version). 

On another note, the IRC server and channel are working for me, Xavieran.

----------


## Xavieran

It's strange I guess I'll just have to use IRC@Work instead.

x_|x
-----

----------


## Xavieran

Adamorjames check your wikispaces account! I pm'ed the Bio's to you for you to update the wiki :Wink: 

P.S I have another convert to linux !!!
 i'll be installing 
gutsy on his comp. tonight  :Very Happy: 

It worked out of the box and he (and I) loved it  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello, all.
About *C++ Physics*, i found this: link - link - code, Im adding (trying to have a usefull develop tools list) here: Ubuntu forums

About* iteam* game itselft, im at the moment, busy with some graphics (power of two thing), etc.
We need really* open-source or GPL Licenced fonts* abd NOT so called* Free* fonts
_(they are ussually free only for personal use... bla,bla,bla... after all, you will have to pay for it, if you read the full licence... etc...)

_ Keep in mind the graphics in game style. The fonts format should be* TTF* (True Type Fonts).
The perfect font (but it is commercial) is here (ITC Eras): http://www.linotype.com/638/itceras-family.html
An GPL font example, is here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16645
Please note, they must have a full set of characters, for use in different idioms. (Or at least A-Z, a-z, 0-9, i will design the rest)
Can you help here? Please, email files, or better, post links here. Thanks.

----------


## KIAaze

> This is strange I think it must be something with my system because I can login fine with irc@work x-chat gives me this 
> 
> ```
> * Connecting to irc.syi.cc (66.225.223.77) port 6667...
> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
> ```
> 
> It must be something to do with my system because it won't connect to ubuntu IRC either.
> Any ideas?


It might have something to do with blocked ports.
I don't know exactly which portused for IRC, but I had a similar problem when trying to access IRC and MSN over a wifi connection.

Do you have Windows? If yes, can you connect to IRC with it? (use mIRC or hydraIRC for example)

To know which ports are open, you can use nmap:


```
nmap localhost -p 1-65535
```

See here for more info about port scanning: http://linux.omnipotent.net/article....=12424&page=-1

According to wikipedia, the ports used by IRC are:



> 194/TCP 	IRC (Internet Relay Chat)
> 531/TCP,UDP 	AOL Instant Messenger, IRC
> 6679/tcp 	IRC SSL (Secure Internet Relay Chat) - port often used
> 6697/tcp 	IRC SSL (Secure Internet Relay Chat) - port often used


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...P_port_numbers

[edit]Oh, and I just put the character bios on the iteam wiki: http://iteam.wikispaces.com/Character+bios  :Wink: 
Hopefully, you'll soon get editing permissions too so you can update and format them yourself.[/edit]

@jorgerosa:
Thanks for the links, altough I think the third one isn't very adapted for iteam. ^^
Seems to be more about cristallography, surface physics and ion scattering.

By the way, I compiled Box2d a few weeks ago. If any of you had problems compiling it, I can put it on the FTP with an adapted Makefile (right now I only compiled it manually with g++).
It looks really good, altough adapting it to iteam might be complicated.

Another good news is that I finally have internet at home again.  :Smile: 
The bad news is that this might make me waste more time. ^^'

P.S: The official forum is still as dead as before. Hopefully it will become more lively once people start making mods for iteam.

----------


## jorgerosa

_Hi, KIAaze! - You wrote: "character bios on the iteam wiki: http://iteam.wikispaces.com/Character+bios "
KIAaze, the iteam character biographies seems to be missing something in the end... Can you check, please?_

*EDIT:* Thx to KIAaze, you guys can now read the full * iteam* character biographies, in the above link.  :Wink:

----------


## meborc

glad to see this project still going strong... i was here cheering you when you started, and i want to be here when you present the first stable version of the game...  :Smile:  unfortunately the game has grow out of my reach - my laptop is too old and crappy to run this spectacular game... hope you guys keep it up... godspeed

----------


## Xavieran

Thanks KIaze for putting those up.
Seems like we're making a lot of progress with this game.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

*iteam* team tasks, are here: http://iteam-devtalk.wikispaces.com/TODO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IRC CHAT:*  Talk with us in IRC - *Nickname:*  anyname    *Server:*  irc.syi.cc   *Channel:*  #iteam
Use your favorite IRC software, or login here, the fatest way: http://ircatwork.com/

----------


## adamorjames

> *iteam* team tasks, are here: http://iteam-devtalk.wikispaces.com/TODO


Great idea.  :Guitar:

----------


## JoshuaRL

Hey guys good job with everything.  I just got into Ubuntu and FOSS, and found this thread.  Awesome.  A long read but really exciting.

I really don't have any coding skills to speak of and would be more of a burden to the process.  However, I do have writing skills.  In my spare time I write short fiction, so I would like to offer my abilities in due time.  I'm not sure what features will be in the alpha, let alone the beta or the final game.  And I have seen the character development paragraphs you already have.  I could write a narrative for a single-player storyline.  It could have levels, a purpose, bosses, anything cool and exciting.  And don't worry, I don't use profanity in my writing so it would be family-friendly.

Anyway, just wanted to give you guys a iPat on the back and offer my linguistic power.  In the mean time I'll be checking back here for updates periodically.  Thanks!

P.S.  If you guys want I can whip up an unrelated flash fiction story as a resume.  To make the final story for this game I will need a rough idea of where you want to go with it.  Or not!

----------


## Xavieran

Your help is very much appreciated.
Do you think you could work the character bio's into a better shape and write a storyline for... maybe one for each character. Bio's are here:iteam wiki

THanks for the help hope you like Ubuntu!  :Wink: 

Edit: fixed link...thanks adamorjames.
I have edited Gni on the iteam bios page  :Very Happy: .
Again suggestions welcome.

----------


## adamorjames

> Your help is very much appreciated.
> Do you think you could work the character bio's into a better shape and write a storyline for... maybe one for each character. Bio's are here:iteam wiki
> 
> THanks for the help hope you like Ubuntu!


http://iteam.wikispaces.com/Characters#CharBios

----------


## JoshuaRL

What, you mean like a storyline for each character?

Whoa.  That would be awesome.  I'll go ahead with that, and hit you guys back when I get something accomplished.  Unless otherwise instructed, I'll make storylines and dialog for each character.  That way people could take their favorite character all the way through the game before playing multiplayer.  Sweetness.

Just a few questions:

Do you want a detailed or simple storyline?
Do you want different bosses and challenges for each character?
How detailed can I plan on the emotions being?
Or should I stay away from complicated emotions?
What are your objectives here?
And any suggestions are definitely appreciated.

For my personal preferences I don't like splash/loading pages with character bios.  Even if they aren't they seem kind of tacked on at the end.  I think we should use those in one of three ways:  as dev focus points, as unlockable easter eggs, or as descriptions for the character choice page.  Now that's just me and you guys are the Deve-Gods, but I think we all want to make this as professional as possible.  It'll from just one rather anal-retentive final-polish geek, but I'm available for opinions if you need one.

By the way, thanks for the welcome.  I think this is an awesome project and am glad to be a part of it in a small way.

----------


## Xavieran

> What, you mean like a storyline for each character?
> 
> Whoa.  That would be awesome.  I'll go ahead with that, and hit you guys back when I get something accomplished.  Unless otherwise instructed, I'll make storylines and dialog for each character.  That way people could take their favorite character all the way through the game before playing multiplayer.  Sweetness.
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> Do you want a detailed or simple storyline?
> Do you want different bosses and challenges for each character?
> How detailed can I plan on the emotions being?
> ...


You are welcome,I am not too sure if there will be storyline missions for this release perhaps in a later version of the game,for now just start with a fairly simple overview of storylines for each one and perhaps one detailed storyline for the character you like best (or the one you think would be easier to write a story for) I am not sure how we would go about making storyline missions,but, if you write a storyline for a character and then write in what the character would have to do for each mission eg. Ubin must break in to a high security complex and blow up bill jates office,obviously don't make them that generic,but generally tell us what you would have the character do during that mission.

Right now some help on planet descriptions would be good. Perhaps take the planet names from the ones in the bio's right now.

Thanks for your interest and help. It is very much appreciative.

P.S. Stay away from complicated emotions! It's bad enough at highschool with fifty diffferent feuds and love triangles going on!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Everyone else: I have now decided to call myself Head of The Literary Development team  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . If anyone has any problems with that just email me and I'll see about a less flattering title. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Edit:Literary sounds more proffesional...and has wider coverage :Twisted Evil:

----------


## JoshuaRL

Frick

I am on the Literary Development Team.  Sweetness.

Hey with the singleplayer storyline I think I'll stay with Ubin to go through the whole thing.  He'll help out others like Lini and Gni with missions and bosses, but he'll stay the main character.  That makes for a much smaller and easier to code game.  Plus, we are on the Ubuntu forums and I think that most of us use that distro.  Makes sense to me.

What do you think Boss?

----------


## Xavieran

> What do you think Boss?


Boss?I am not your boss we are all generally equal here.
But for bosses...
Why obviously Mr.Gates and that SCO CEO guy hehe  :Twisted Evil: 

Darkguy or jorgerosa or one of the devs can tell us how to do stuff.
I am thinkink that at the moment they won't be implementing storylines and character bios because we're still racing to get to alpha version
but any storyline you come up with will be priceless.

just chucking ideas around here but:
imagine co-op storyline mode eg.Lini and Ubin break into bill gates office and blow it up.
Ubin could keep the microgoons off lini whilst lini plants the explosives.
Ps family friendly.

P.S. should I start an Iteam Literature Wiki for me and JoshuaRL to store our text before it's ready to go into the main wiki?

----------


## JoshuaRL

Oh dude, we're on the same track fo sho.

I was just thinking that so we wouldn't have to keep checking back here for all the little tasks we'll be doing.

This is software development perfection.

----------


## Xavieran

Cool i'll go ahead with that and give.

----------


## Xavieran

Here it is http://iteam-literary-dev.wikispaces.com/

----------


## JoshuaRL

Wicked.

----------


## Xavieran

Click join on the top left corner.
And then start editing!

P.S. I like your avatar ;-D

----------


## KIAaze

Hi,

Welcome to the team JoshuaRL.  :Smile: 
I really like the idea of a good single player game with story.

However, we are currently only aiming for a simple turn-based multiplayer game for the alpha version.
So it will probably be something that won't be implemented right away. But you are still free to work on it.  :Wink: 

What bothers me more is that with this new wiki, we are starting to get a LOT of different websites:
1) http://iteam.wikispaces.com/ (something I believe is the main page)
2) http://iteam-devtalk.wikispaces.com/ (code development wiki)
3) http://iteam-literary-dev.wikispaces.com/ (story development wiki)
4) http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team (essential since that's where the code is (now also has a bug reports page with flyspray))
5) https://launchpad.net/iteam (will be very useful later for translations I think. Bug reports too?)
6) http://iteam.freeforums.org/index.php (almost unused for some reason. It DID remove a lot of posts at the beginning.  :Mad: )
7) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427011 (That's here. Very active.)
8 ) http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp?highlight=home (Jorgerosa's artwork site.)

OK, so *8 websites all in all* (list not ordered by importance).

I think *we should merge the code dev and literary dev wikis into the main wiki.*
Until that is done, I'll put a link to the new wiki on the main one.

P.S: I'll be reverting the current GP2D trunk to the old rev 89 so we have a working game again. For those that didn't know, the game suddenly stopped working after some cleaning changes. ^^'

----------


## JoshuaRL

That sounds like a plan.  I was kind of feeling the same way since there were so many.  I don't know if you'll keep the cool Literary Development Team logo, but I know i will!

Thanks for the warm welcome.

----------


## JoshuaRL

Hey KIAze, as far as the singleplayer mode, we know.  We figured that it would be probably beta before something like that happened, but we wanted to get cracking.  But we're also working on the character bios and the planet descriptions.  Hopefully they will be a little easier to implement into the alpha phase.

Thanks for the consideration though dude.  Anything that we do that seems to conflict with the coding or the plans of the megadev DG let us know, we'll be sure to fix it.

It occurs to me that I should have just put this in as an edit to my earlier post.  Oops.

And here's to hoping you guys have less segfaults.  Those are not fun.

----------


## KIAaze

GP2D trunk "fixed", i.e game should work, but there's still a memory leak and lots of warnings during compilation.

No problem with keeping the logo. The question is more where to put it if we add it to the main wiki since each wiki can only have one logo.
I'll leave that up to you once you have wiki access.  :Wink: 

edit: Just accepted you on the dev wiki.

----------


## Xavieran

Josh...accepted you on the Literary Dev wiki..
Be cool to see some of your work !  :Smile: 

Logo rocks hey...

----------


## Xavieran

I have it!

What we can do is create our literary dev pages in the iteam main wiki but don't link to them from navigation.
Actually we can still keep the Literary Dev space the only people who need to see it are the literary devs...

We can just update the pages at the main wiki when we reach certain milestones.

There's not much point having half a story on the main page but if people really want to see the bleeding edge they can check out our space.

P.S. DarkGuy-Please Delete obsolete pages I'll write marked for deletion on the ones that need to be ridden of.

----------


## JoshuaRL

Speaking of the bleeding edge, new stuff on Bisid bio.  Also the beginnings of a storyline.  Hey-oh!  More as we get it.

----------


## adamorjames

We can have two logos. Make one image with two logos in it.  :Very Happy:  The Lit Dev logo and then we need to make a DevTalk logo and then combine them into one.

----------


## JoshuaRL

That'd be really sweet adamorjames.  I would help with that but I don't have much graphical ability either.  Hey do you know if jorgerosa does any coding, or does he mainly do the graphical stuff?  I read all the way through the thread but 500+ posts are hard to keep in my geek brain when I'm excited about something.  If he mainly does graphical work, I vote that we move his artwork and stuff to the Lit Dev wiki.  And that we make him the primary part of the Lit Dev Team.  But then, I'm new.

And hey, new revisions on the character bio for Gni, Susi, and Genti.  I'll need to do a little more research, then I'll be able to flesh out the singleplayer story more.  After that, I'll start work on all the planets/countries.

BTW, that brings up a good question I've been wondering about.  Do we want the levels to be different entire worlds, or all different countries on the same planet?  I have no preference.

----------


## Xavieran

> BTW, that brings up a good question I've been wondering about. Do we want the levels to be different entire worlds, or all different countries on the same planet? I have no preference.


I think we could have either.Though I am leaning more towards having them all on the same planet.(No matter how different our distros may be we all have one thing in common Open-Source).

Good Work Joshua! :Very Happy:

----------


## adamorjames

> I read all the way through the thread but 500+ posts are hard to keep in my geek brain when I'm excited about something.  If he mainly does graphical work, I vote that we move his artwork and stuff to the Lit Dev wiki.  And that we make him the primary part of the Lit Dev Team.  But then, I'm new.
> .


The Lit Dev is for developing the stories and such. Developing is the keyword. The main wiki is where the art should be from the way I see it.

So, here is a logo idea for when both Wikis become one.

The double & is used in programming and in the command line for Linux(which some say is scripting). I kept the Literary Dev color but added a period after "Dev" to make it grammatically correct.

----------


## Xavieran

The merger of iteam-devtalk and iteam-literature-dev has been completed but now we have another wiki to replace them both...say hello to ,the new improved iteam-dev
All changes shall be put into this wiki...
Thankyou.

From-The Head of Literary Development

----------


## Xavieran

I have sent you all an wikispaces PM telling you to join iteam-dev.

 :Guitar: 

Should we have planets or regions of one planet.
Planets means transportation between them...

Are we going to perhaps have 3d cutscenes?
We would need someone good with 3d...
or is that too much to think about for now?

----------


## JoshuaRL

Teh Sweetness is iteam.

And as a part of the Lit Dev Team I say we could write for whatever the code geniuses want to make.

Planets or countries, 2D or 3D.  We're ready for whatever.

Hey, with the sexless thing we decided earlier how do we go about dialog and story?  Do we want to use father/mother/grandfather/grandmother, forget any relationships like that, or something else all together?

----------


## Judo

I finally have a working string split function.  Ugh, it took three days.  You would think this is easy stuff, but it's not!

I think I'll update my installer to work with the new layout.  I suppose there isn't anything new in the SVN.  The concentration seems to be on GP2D, which should be getting a rewrite.

Drop by IRC if you want to keep up with the updates, especially JoshuaRL.  Xavieran would like you to come to the channel so you guys can do your stuff.

----------


## JoshuaRL

Cool dude.  I'll stop by there soon.  You code devs seem to be ripping into the work and getting important stuff done.  Really encouraging.

Keep up the good work.  And please pass along my thanks to DG for getting this thing started and staying with it if I don't see him on the IRC.

----------


## Xavieran

Man,I waited for you for 1 hour on IRC :Sad: .
Ah,well maybe next time...

yeah...the devs rock!

Developers Developers Developers!

P.S. jorge...do you think you could come up with a Steve Ballmer toon... :LOL: 

P.S.S I know I said I never used lol on IRC but this is a LOLFLAG
It's DG's Birthday...happy birthday DARKGuy!!

----------


## JoshuaRL

Sorry dude I had to go pick up a friend after work.  I didn't get home until like 1:30am Central Standard Tribe.  Tell you what, I'll be on about 12:30-1:00am on Sunday.  Sorry for the problems, I really don't have much time on the weekends.  Between work, personal obligations, and being family and friend's tech support I've got minutes of free time.

Less whining, more awesome!

GO DEVS!

What's with these homies dissin' my girl, why they gotta front?  What did we ever do to these guys, that made them so violent?

 - Weezer

----------


## Xavieran

That's okay how many hours from now do you think you can get on?

----------


## JoshuaRL

Sunday night/Monday morning at 12:30-1:00am CST.  That's GMT -6hrs if you're not from the US.

If that works see you then.

----------


## Xavieran

I'll see about it as I said I am not able to use enough internet...but if so then yes I'll see you then! :Popcorn:

----------


## adamorjames

iteamgame.blip.tv  :Guitar:

----------


## hikaricore

LOL Those tanks are hideous.  ^_^

----------


## Xavieran

Update:

We are now working on the Danish and Brazilian wikis.
We writers have not been slacking off either,we now have some names for each planet/region (a hard task  :Smile: )and have a good outline for the storyline.
Devs what have you been doing?

----------


## Judo

I like the lit devs' ideas, but I still want to see an Evangelion-like story with Ubin being Shinji.  Now wouldn't that be awesome?  Just imagine...
"Ubin!"
"The devil himself"
*Ubin emerges in a holy/horific way*
"Debin....?"
*Debin has been killed by the Evil Empire*
"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
*Ubin becomes God*

Actually, that only makes sense if you've seen The End of Evangelion.  You can ignore me if you haven't seen it.

Anywho, the main devs have been in and out of the IRC channel, except Mickey who seems to be in a perpetual state of sleep.  I am one step away from getting this C++ server to fully work with chat, which I will hopefully accomplish tomorrow.  Other than that, I'm attempting to add some networking into GP2D/GP3D, which would also allow me to add chatting in the game itself.  :Smile: 

iteam <3

----------


## AZzKikR

> Update:
> 
> We are now working on the Portuguese,Dutch and Brazilian wikis.
> We writers have not been slacking off either,we now have some names for each planet/region (a hard task )and have a good outline for the storyline.
> Devs what have you been doing?


I've bought myself an OpenGL book lately to teach myself the API. I've been learning SDL as well, used for the input, audio, and video. 

Yesterday, I've updated the dev wiki with coding conventions, and a TODO list for a rewrite of GP2D (given to me by DARKGuy). These are still in debate though, so any change is welcome. 

I've started my own branch in the GP2D project for an attempt to rewrite stuff. Rewriting will use a lot of the original trunk of GP2D of course, but more readable, and less C code  :Wink: 

Even though I have been assigned as a dev for I-Team I haven't coded much yet. I have a busy life, and whenever I have some time I read the OpenGL book, be in IRC discussing things. Finally, I've started some coding now  :Smile: 

So this is where I am. I also opted to donate money for a webserver, if anyone is able or wants to arrange that. Perhaps I'll look into it myself some time this week, shouldn't be too hard. I'm getting tired of having 8 websites, you see  :Very Happy:

----------


## LordSavage

It doesn't compile  :Sad: .


```
iteam.cpp:531: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:532: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:533: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:535: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:536: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:538: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:538: Fehler: »Gravity« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:539: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:541: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:542: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:543: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:544: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:545: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:546: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:547: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:555: Fehler: »Cam« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:556: Fehler: »GameCursor« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:559: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:560: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
make: *** [iteam.o] Fehler 1
./make_all.sh: line 19: cd: ../../../i-team/trunk: No such file or directory
iteam.cpp -> iteam.o
g++ -g -O0 -DUSE_EVENTCALLBACK -L. -L. -I. -I./lib -I/usr/include/freetype2  -c iteam.cpp
In Datei, eingefügt von iteam.cpp:1:
globals.h:14:28: Fehler: library_h/gp2d.h: No such file or directory
In Datei, eingefügt von globals.h:39,
                 von iteam.cpp:1:
settings.h:34:21: Fehler: SDL/SDL.h: No such file or directory
globals.h:33: Fehler: »gp2d« ist kein Namensbereichs-Name
globals.h:33: Fehler: expected namespace-name before »;« token
players.h:24: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
players.h:24: Fehler: expected `{' before »Sprite«
players.h:24: Fehler: ungültige Funktionsdeklaration
players.h:95: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
players.h:95: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
players.h:95: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:73: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:73: Fehler: expected `{' before »Sprite«
weapons.h:73: Fehler: ungültige Funktionsdeklaration
weapons.h:137: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:137: Fehler: expected `{' before »Sprite«
weapons.h:137: Fehler: ungültige Funktionsdeklaration
weapons.h:148: Fehler: Variable oder Feld »AddWeaponTypeToWeaponList« als »void« deklariert
weapons.h:148: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
weapons.h:148: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
weapons.h:148: Fehler: expected primary-expression before »int«
weapons.h:148: Fehler: expected primary-expression before »const«
weapons.h:148: Fehler: initializer Ausdrucksliste als zusammengesetzten Ausdruck behandelt
weapons.h:149: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:149: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:149: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:149: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:149: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:150: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:150: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:150: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:150: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:151: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:151: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:151: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:151: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
weapons.h:153: Fehler: Variable oder Feld »Weapons_Fire« als »void« deklariert
weapons.h:153: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
weapons.h:153: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
weapons.h:153: Fehler: expected primary-expression before »int«
weapons.h:153: Fehler: initializer Ausdrucksliste als zusammengesetzten Ausdruck behandelt
weapons.h:158: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
weapons.h:163: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
weapons.h:164: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
weapons.h:165: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
basicwidget.h:6: Fehler: expected class-name before »{« token
basicwidget.h:8: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
basicwidget.h:9: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
basicwidget.h:10: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
basicwidget.h:12: Fehler: »string« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:12: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:12: Fehler: expected »,« or »...« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:15: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Widget« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:15: Fehler: »Widget« als »virtuelles« field deklariert
basicwidget.h:15: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:21: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:21: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Font« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:21: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:22: Fehler: »Widget« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:23: Fehler: expected »,« or »...« before »(« token
basicwidget.h:29: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:29: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Sprite« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:29: Fehler: expected »;« before »textureOn«
basicwidget.h:30: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:30: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Sprite« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:30: Fehler: expected »;« before »textureOff«
basicwidget.h:31: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:31: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Sprite« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:31: Fehler: expected »;« before »textureEx«
basicwidget.h:34: Fehler: »string« bezeichnet keinen Typ
basicwidget.h:41: Fehler: »string« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:41: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:41: Fehler: expected »,« or »...« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:44: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »Widget« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:44: Fehler: »Widget« als »virtuelles« field deklariert
basicwidget.h:44: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:55: Fehler: »string« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:55: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
basicwidget.h:55: Fehler: expected »,« or »...« before »*« token
basicwidget.h:59: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »SDLKey« ohne Typ
basicwidget.h:59: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token
settings.h:41: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:42: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:43: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:44: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:45: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:46: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:47: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:48: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:50: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:51: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:52: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:53: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:54: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:55: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:58: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:60: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:62: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:64: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:65: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:66: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:67: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:68: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:69: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:70: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:71: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:72: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:74: Fehler: »SDLKey« bezeichnet keinen Typ
settings.h:93: Fehler: »SDLKey« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam_maths.h:15: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam_maths.h:18: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam_maths.h:21: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam_maths.h:27: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam_maths.h:30: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam_maths.h:30: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam_maths.h:33: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam_maths.h:33: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam_maths.h:36: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam_maths.h:39: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
globals.h:49: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:51: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:51: Fehler: expected initializer before »Tank_base«
globals.h:52: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:52: Fehler: expected initializer before »Tank_canon«
globals.h:54: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:55: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:56: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:57: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:58: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:59: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
globals.h:60: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:60: Fehler: expected initializer before »AnglePointer«
globals.h:61: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:61: Fehler: expected initializer before »WeaponSelector«
globals.h:63: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:63: Fehler: expected initializer before »Cam«
globals.h:73: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:73: Fehler: expected initializer before »iTimer«
globals.h:74: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
globals.h:117: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:117: Fehler: expected initializer before »*« token
globals.h:118: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:118: Fehler: expected initializer before »*« token
globals.h:119: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
globals.h:119: Fehler: expected initializer before »*« token
iteam-ai.h:32: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:32: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:40: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:40: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:40: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:40: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:47: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:47: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam-ai.h:54: Fehler: »Uint32« bezeichnet keinen Typ
explosions.h:8: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
explosions.h:8: Fehler: expected `{' before »Sprite«
explosions.h:8: Fehler: ungültige Funktionsdeklaration
explosions.h:17: Fehler: Variable oder Feld »TriggerExplosion« als »void« deklariert
explosions.h:17: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
explosions.h:17: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
explosions.h:17: Fehler: initializer Ausdrucksliste als zusammengesetzten Ausdruck behandelt
explosions.h:21: Fehler: expected initializer before »<« token
iteam.cpp:16: Fehler: »gp2d« ist kein Namensbereichs-Name
iteam.cpp:16: Fehler: expected namespace-name before »;« token
iteam.cpp:19: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:20: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:21: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:23: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:23: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »iteam«
iteam.cpp:24: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:24: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »iteam«
iteam.cpp:26: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:27: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:28: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:29: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:30: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:31: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »<« token
iteam.cpp:32: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:32: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »iteam«
iteam.cpp:33: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:33: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »iteam«
iteam.cpp:39: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:39: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »iteam«
iteam.cpp:45: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam.cpp:46: Fehler: »GLfloat« bezeichnet keinen Typ
iteam.cpp:78: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:78: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »*« token
iteam.cpp:79: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:79: Fehler: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before »*« token
iteam.cpp:85: Fehler: Variable oder Feld »ShowChar« als »void« deklariert
iteam.cpp:85: Fehler: »SDLKey« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:85: Fehler: »Uint16« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:85: Fehler: initializer Ausdrucksliste als zusammengesetzten Ausdruck behandelt
iteam.cpp:86: Fehler: expected »,« or »;« before »{« token
iteam.cpp: In function »void IncAngle()«:
iteam.cpp:134: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void DecAngle()«:
iteam.cpp:138: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void IncSpeed()«:
iteam.cpp:142: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void DecSpeed()«:
iteam.cpp:145: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void IncGravity()«:
iteam.cpp:148: Fehler: »Gravity« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void DecGravity()«:
iteam.cpp:151: Fehler: »Gravity« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void IncJumpPower()«:
iteam.cpp:160: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void DecJumpPower()«:
iteam.cpp:163: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void IncElasticity()«:
iteam.cpp:166: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void DecElasticity()«:
iteam.cpp:169: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void FireWeapon()«:
iteam.cpp:185: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:185: Fehler: »iteam::Weapons_Fire« kann nicht als Funktion verwendet werden
iteam.cpp: In function »void AddCharacter()«:
iteam.cpp:192: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void PlayerJump()«:
iteam.cpp:198: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void PlayerLeft()«:
iteam.cpp:204: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void PlayerLeftStop()«:
iteam.cpp:209: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void PlayerRight()«:
iteam.cpp:212: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void PlayerRightStop()«:
iteam.cpp:217: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void RegisterIngameKeys()«:
iteam.cpp:224: Fehler: »KeyHandler« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:224: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_FIRE«
iteam.cpp:224: Fehler: »GP2D_KEYDOWN« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:225: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:226: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:226: Fehler: »GP2D_KEYPRESSED« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:227: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:228: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:229: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:230: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:231: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:232: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:233: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_GRAV«
iteam.cpp:234: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_GRAV«
iteam.cpp:235: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_GRE_TIME«
iteam.cpp:236: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_GRE_TIME«
iteam.cpp:237: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_JUMP_POWER«
iteam.cpp:238: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_JUMP_POWER«
iteam.cpp:239: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ELASTICITY«
iteam.cpp:240: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ELASTICITY«
iteam.cpp:241: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_SWITCH_PLAYER«
iteam.cpp:242: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_ADD_PLAYER«
iteam.cpp:245: Fehler: »SDLK_UP« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:246: Fehler: »SDLK_LEFT« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:247: Fehler: »GP2D_KEYUP« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:248: Fehler: »SDLK_RIGHT« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:252: Fehler: »SDLK_1« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:253: Fehler: »SDLK_2« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:254: Fehler: »SDLK_3« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:255: Fehler: »SDLK_4« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »void UnRegisterIngameKeys()«:
iteam.cpp:262: Fehler: »KeyHandler« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:262: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_FIRE«
iteam.cpp:263: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:264: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:265: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:266: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ANGLE«
iteam.cpp:267: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:268: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:269: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:270: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_SPEED«
iteam.cpp:271: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_GRAV«
iteam.cpp:272: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_GRAV«
iteam.cpp:273: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_GRE_TIME«
iteam.cpp:274: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_GRE_TIME«
iteam.cpp:275: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_JUMP_POWER«
iteam.cpp:276: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_JUMP_POWER«
iteam.cpp:277: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_INC_ELASTICITY«
iteam.cpp:278: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_DEC_ELASTICITY«
iteam.cpp:279: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_SWITCH_PLAYER«
iteam.cpp:280: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_ADD_PLAYER«
iteam.cpp:283: Fehler: »SDLK_UP« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:284: Fehler: »SDLK_LEFT« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:285: Fehler: »SDLK_RIGHT« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:288: Fehler: »SDLK_1« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:289: Fehler: »SDLK_2« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:290: Fehler: »SDLK_3« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:291: Fehler: »SDLK_4« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp: In function »int main()«:
iteam.cpp:329: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:332: Fehler: »GLfloat« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:332: Fehler: expected `;' before »size1«
iteam.cpp:342: Fehler: »KeyHandler« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:342: Fehler: expected type-specifier before »gp2d«
iteam.cpp:342: Fehler: expected `;' before »gp2d«
iteam.cpp:353: Fehler: »GuiManager« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:353: Fehler: »GuiMan« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:353: Fehler: expected type-specifier before »gp2d«
iteam.cpp:353: Fehler: expected `;' before »gp2d«
iteam.cpp:356: Fehler: »SDL_EnableUNICODE« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:360: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:370: Fehler: »SDLKey« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:370: Fehler: expected `;' before »value«
iteam.cpp:371: Fehler: »value« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:372: Fehler: »SDL_GetKeyName« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:373: Fehler: »ShowChar« kann nicht als Funktion verwendet werden
iteam.cpp:409: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:409: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:410: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:411: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:416: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:428: Fehler: »Cam« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:430: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:430: Fehler: »VIEWPORT_WIDTH« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:430: Fehler: »VIEWPORT_HEIGHT« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:431: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:432: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:434: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:436: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:452: Fehler: »class settings« hat kein Element namens »KEY_TOGGLE_TALK«
iteam.cpp:452: Fehler: »GP2D_KEYDOWN« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:457: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:458: Fehler: »Audio« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:460: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:469: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:470: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:471: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:472: Fehler: »size1« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:473: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:474: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:475: Fehler: »InGameGUI« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:485: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:490: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:499: Fehler: »Timer« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:500: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:501: Fehler: »CurveValueGLf« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:506: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:506: Fehler: »CurveValueGLf« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:515: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:515: Fehler: »Text« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:516: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:518: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:518: Fehler: »Text« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:519: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:530: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:530: Fehler: »Player« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:530: Fehler: »Text« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:531: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:532: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:533: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:535: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:536: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:538: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:538: Fehler: »Gravity« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:539: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:541: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:542: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:543: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:544: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:545: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:546: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:547: Fehler: »Font« ist kein Element von »iteam«
iteam.cpp:555: Fehler: »Cam« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:556: Fehler: »GameCursor« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
iteam.cpp:559: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
iteam.cpp:560: Fehler: »gp2d« wurde nicht deklariert
make: *** [iteam.o] Fehler 1
```

----------


## Judo

If you haven't already done this, you'll want to get these files:


```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
sudo apt-get install libsdl-gfx1.2-dev libfreetype6-dev build-essential subversion
```

And if you don't feel like compiling the old-fashioned way, you could try this prettyful installer, recently fixed by KIAaze (thanks  :Smile: ): Clicky

----------


## Xavieran

> I like the lit devs' ideas, but I still want to see an Evangelion-like story with Ubin being Shinji. Now wouldn't that be awesome? Just imagine...
> "Ubin!"
> "The devil himself"
> *Ubin emerges in a holy/horific way*
> "Debin....?"
> *Debin has been killed by the Evil Empire*
> "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
> *Ubin becomes God*
> 
> Actually, that only makes sense if you've seen The End of Evangelion. You can ignore me if you haven't seen it.


I just saw the end of Evangelion...(YouTube).
That's a great idea!
That could be the first mod perhaps?
We would be needing some EVA sprites  :Twisted Evil: 
.

----------


## adamorjames

> Update:
> 
> We are now working on the Portuguese,Dutch and Brazilian wikis.
> We writers have not been slacking off either,we now have some names for each planet/region (a hard task )and have a good outline for the storyline.
> Devs what have you been doing?


Danish not Dutch. Also we are merging Portuguese with Brazilian because there is more Brazilian. Portuguese and Brazilian have a relationship like European English and American English do.

----------


## adamorjames

It's December! We have three birthdays this month in the *iteam* team!
adamorjames = 11th
jorgerosa = 18th
antiyou = 21st 
 :LOL:

----------


## christhemonkey

Mines on the 12th if i can be included!
Am at home with nothing to do now, so more iteam music should be emerging from me soon...

----------


## adamorjames

> Mines on the 12th if i can be included!
> Am at home with nothing to do now, so more iteam music should be emerging from me soon...


Awesome.  :Guitar: 

adamorjames = 11th
*christhemonkey = 12th*
jorgerosa = 18th
antiyou = 21st

----------


## tombug

haha good to see a fellow SYI member here  :Smile:

----------


## adamorjames

> haha good to see a fellow SYI member here


ah Hello  :Smile:

----------


## Xavieran

___________
          /  Happy................\
          | Birthday!............. |
          | Christhemonkey|
          |Thanks for your...|
          |work from the.......|
          | iteam  team    :Smile: ....|
           \_____________/

 :Popcorn:

----------


## christhemonkey

Thankyou  :Very Happy:

----------


## meborc

> Thankyou


wow... happy birthday! (when is the big party?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## jorgerosa



----------


## Judo

jorgerosa, you are awesome.  but, not all of us celebrate christmas.  :Wink: 

And now I'd like to ask for some help.  Mickey described a technique that I decided to use, and I'm surprised I hadn't thought of this before.  It's described here (link). (the first one)  I cannot figure out how to pass a char array this way.  Anyone know?

Also, next month, I will be turning 18.  Will I be the only one with a birthday next month?

----------


## Xavieran

No...my little sister will be turning 5 on the 8th of next month ...

I haven't heard from JoshuaRL lately so either he has called it quits or his computer is *Extremely* Stuffed! :Sad: 

Edit: P.S. Jorge:I love Fidori! he looks really cool!

Also...how do we upload .ogg files to mediawiki?
It says that is a disallowed file type ...Is it too big or something?

----------


## jorgerosa

Xavieran, if you cant upload that (or other kind of files) there, upload it in our *iteam FTP*, and put the download *link in the mediawiki*. (Im on the irc atm) Cya  :Smile:

----------


## tomauty

Hey I've been looking at this thread and it's great to see how much progress the open source community can accomplish.

----------


## aaargh486

Hi,

This looks really great, I'm very, very interested in how this is going to develop.
Is there any way I can help? I really want to be of some use.
My programming skills are sow-sow (forget about them). I can't really draw that well (but I can try), I can't make music at all. 

But if there is one ting I can do, it's math! If you need any help with anything regarding physics or maths, I'd be glad to help.

----------


## adamorjames

> 


Awesome  :Shocked:  and Fidori is wearing his fedora xD

----------


## adamorjames

> Hi,
> 
> This looks really great, I'm very, very interested in how this is going to develop.
> Is there any way I can help?


You can work on the wiki, if you want to just PM me. Hmm physics... you'd have to get on IRC and talk to one of the programmers about that.

EDIT: Sorry for double posting.

----------


## JoshuaRL

> I haven't heard from JoshuaRL lately so either he has called it quits or his computer is *Extremely* Stuffed!


Yeah, hosed it a total of four times on the SAME problem, albeit different ways.  So now I've gotten to the point that I have kind of given up.  For now I'll have to put up with the vesa driver and about 350FPS.  And overheating to get to that.  Nice.  Some day I'll get the DRI drivers to work, but not right now.  Supposedly, I can get about 3000FPS with those and a few tweaks.  But I am yet to see them work.

BTW, Puppy Linux is pretty good for a backup OS.  I've got it on an open-disk DVD and so I've got 4.7 GBs of "hard drive" space.

But yeah, I'll get back to work on the wiki soon.  I promise.

----------


## timjayko

I am a music comp/theory major.. I would love to submit some material for review by your group.. timjayko@gmail.com.. contact me with what type of sounds/themes/styles you are specifically looking for.. what do you have in mind musically for this game?.. I will show you what I am made of.. hope to hear from you soon..

Sincerely, Timothy J. Kolberg

----------


## JoshuaRL

Sounds good Timmy.  Can I call you Timmy?  Good, good.  Now, we already have some music from christhemonkey, and you might send a PM his way to see what he has done.  I think the code devs like what he has so far.  Also you should go on the IRC and talk to whoever is there.  I think that's where most of the collabritive work gets done these days.

But seriously, thanks for offering and I'm sure you can be used.  Thanks man.

And welcome from iteam.

EDIT:  Sorry dude, the IRC info is on the first page.  But here you go:

Nickname:  (you)
Server:  irc.syi.cc
Channel:  #iteam

/EDIT

----------


## Xavieran

______________
 :KDE Star:  :Smile:  :KDE Star: 
*
Happy Birthday Antiyou!*
*
From all the iteam team!*
May all your Youtube video uploads be happy ones!

 :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :Smile:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello guys, sorry not be in chat lately, im VERY busy now. I should be for the next months  :Sad:  (my friends adamorjames and DARKGuy know why)  :Wink:  
Anyway be free to contact me be email *for anything at any time*! Feel free to do it, please. jorge.bigarte@gmail.com

* MERRY XMAS*: |01|02|03|04|05| and HAPPY BIRTHDAYS GUYS !!!

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Ok

Its been a while coming but now the game feature unified physics and a easily extendable weapons ystem that will write the base code for you!

all you do is use create_weapon and it will buid you a basic weapon with the basic stuff you need to start uing it in the game!

Its only in my branch atm as I have to look into merging it and I'm too busy to do that right now as I'm working on the AI and other stuff XD

Mike

----------


## JoshuaRL

Sweet.  I like the modifiability.  And yes, I just made that word up.  

Cool sig too.  It makes me hurt in my brain, so it's the coolest ever.

----------


## Xavieran

Hey guys...

*.HAPPY NEW YEAR*

I've kinda updated the tanks...though I haven't uploaded them so to speak...

Here's what I've done xDD
This is what it should (in my mind) look like when fully rendered ,etc.


Here is the tank_base

And the cannon...


Hope you like them xD
Happy Holidays

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Erm.......

Dont you think that Bungie might have issues with that tank design?

----------


## Xavieran

Probably...xDDD

I guess we could use an APC instead...

----------


## jorgerosa

Hhhhmmm... I think i have an idea for vehicles here and for weapons here...  :Capital Razz:     Just joking! hi guys  :Smile: 
And, i hope, that one day, all guns will be like this one: (Midi Gun) http://www.midigun.com/midiGunchart.htm

.

----------


## Jadd

Great work, everybody! Keep at it! It's great to see people actually putting their ideas into action.

For the character bios, I think they should describe the character, not the distro. Describe their favourite fighting styles. Give 'em a motto each. Give 'em a favourite and least favourite weapon. And if I remember correctly, they're going to get a special power each, so you could dream up that.

Go, iTeam, go! (Strange name)

----------


## adamorjames

> Great work, everybody! Keep at it! It's great to see people actually putting their ideas into action.
> 
> For the character bios, I think they should describe the character, not the distro. Describe their favourite fighting styles. Give 'em a motto each. Give 'em a favourite and least favourite weapon. And if I remember correctly, they're going to get a special power each, so you could dream up that.
> 
> Go, iTeam, go! (Strange name)


Yeah, describing the characters is a good idea. The name... it's iteam, the "t" is not capitalized.
*
Everyone, the IRC channel is moving to freenode! irc.freenode.net #iteam !*

----------


## JoshuaRL

Thanks for the ideas Jadd.  Yeah, we're going to develop them further but right now we're going for a tongue-in-cheek references to the distros.  However, we have probably a good year until the stories and everything can be integrated to the game.  So we would love to see if you have any ideas for special powers, fighting styles, mottos, or whatever.  If you want you can PM me or Xavieran.  Jump in if you have any ideas, we're doing this open-source community style so you're welcome here.

----------


## Xavieran

> Yeah, describing the characters is a good idea. The name... it's iteam, the "t" is not capitalized.
> *
> Everyone, the IRC channel is moving to Freenode! irc.freenode.net #iteam !*


WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!  :Very Happy: 

That sean guy was gettink annoying...xDD

And yeah,Jadd if you have any suggestions questions or offers to help PM us... :Smile:

----------


## Judo

I'm still alive.  Really, I am.

Like I'd predicted, I've become a little inactive.  No worries, though.  I'm still coding things.  It's not always iteam stuff, but coding nonetheless.

I think I'll go work on that swear filter algorithm now.  I might get a cookie, too.  My life is fun.  :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaRL

That's one thing I wouldn't want to try, what with leet and all.  Not the cookie, me loves them.  The swear filter.

----------


## AZzKikR

I've been mainly busy tinkering with the rewrite of GP2D. A pretty recent discussion has led to a decision to make the GP2D library modular to make use of SDL or OpenGL (graphicswise, to make a decision at compile-time which library to use for rendering graphics). I think that is overkill at this moment (we gotta have a game ready some day) so I've decided to go for OpenGL only to render graphics. It will be possible to get sweet effects then too. 

Anyway, I'm making an attempt everyday to make the whole library object oriented, while maintaining an easy-to-use interface. I am mostly doing that using pen-and-paper, coding out of the blue, and documenting it by making UML diagrams in the Dia application. 

I think the basics are coming along pretty well though. As soon as I have time I think I can document my GP2D stuff (classes, decisions, diagrams) to the iteam wiki.

----------


## FriedChips

looks promising guys, great work so far and keep it up. I love to see projects like this take off and go somewhere. Thanks for all your work!  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu27

Keep up the good work guys! I always read every post, i don't miss anything  :Very Happy: 


For those interested, there is a new Open Source game to watch out for! It's called "The Spring Project". They are trying to build the best RTS game ever (in their own words). Check it out

http://spring.clan-sy.com/


TRAILER:

http://www.unknown-files.net/spring/...ing_Trailer_2/

----------


## adamorjames

> Keep up the good work guys! I always read every post, i don't miss anything 
> 
> 
> For those interested, there is a new Open Source game to watch out for! It's called "The Spring Project". They are trying to build the best RTS game ever (in their own words). Check it out
> 
> http://spring.clan-sy.com/
> 
> 
> TRAILER:
> ...


Thanks ubuntu27  :Smile:  That game looks great, I'll try it as soon as I get a chance.

----------


## Xavieran

We're not dead!! 
We're still here!!

My excuse for not getting anything done can be attributed to Battle for Wesnoth and setting up Sabayon on my mom's laptop :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## jorgerosa

Guys, *iteam* has moved! We are now here:

 *Nickname:*  anyname
*Server:*   irc.freenode.net
*Channel:*   #iteam
Use your favorite IRC software, or go here: http://www.mibbit.com

----------


## LauraSakura

> My excuse for not getting anything done can be attributed to Battle for Wesnoth


Those are my favorite kinds of excuses  :Very Happy:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all, as you have been noticed,* iteam* is now in *irc.freenode.net* servers.
Thanks to* axod* (Mibbit irc developer) we can now access there, in a easy and beautiful way, just try this link: http://www.mibbit.com/
And that is not all, soon *axod* will let us have an embed web based irc client. Is that nice or what? THANKS again *axod*  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Game Entry added: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/game...etical:i:iteam
Ubuntu 64-bit guide added: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:iteam

----------


## jorgerosa

> Game Entry added: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/game...etical:i:iteam
> Ubuntu 64-bit guide added: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:iteam


Cool. Thx AI  :Smile:

----------


## AZzKikR

I seem to be The One coder still active a bit on SVN lately  :Smile: 

Anyways, like I said in a post before (haven't done too much since then)  I've been busy with the GP2D re-write. Making it object oriented, reusable, such things. Making it easier to develop with using objects to work with. 

I think it's pretty useful, although it still needs a lot of work, like collision detection (how am I going to incorporate that in an OO way?), 'smooth' movement (like moving the camera, making a smooth transition from place x to y). GP2D/iteam is my first real C++ attempt, although I have a lot of experience with object oriented programming. 

All I need is someone who can sort of 'tutor' me through the code, i.e. is my code programmed in a good way, what could be done differently, or what is good and all. 

I've made the following classes right now:
Window - making a window appear to draw on.Engine - basic initialization of subsystems (and possibly more)Texture - creating a texture out of a fileSprite - A sprite dependent on a texture for displaying.InputHandler - Handling mouse and keyboard events (possible other SDL events too, gotta think about that)Camera - Handles OpenGL's orthographic projection. May be used to zoom out, zoom in (and to move left or right etc; todo is smooth movement, gotta figure out how). 

The original GP2D code has been very helpful with some parts. Thanks tothe original coders for that!

It is all a pretty functional prototype. I just need a sort of experienced C++ (not C) coder - with OOP techniques - to evaluate my code and all that.

----------


## KIAaze

Hi again,

I haven't been on IRC lately, so I don't know if he contacted you already, but there seems to be a new coder/musician:
http://iteam.freeforums.org/viewtopi...asc&highlight=

I should be back on the project in two weeks. Then I'll be able to "evaluate" your code, AZzKikR.
If it compiles and works well and isn't a candidate for the IOCCC, then I'd say it's good!  :Razz: 

Glad to see we now even have a launcher logo. Everything seems ready except the code. ^^'

Here's why: http://xkcd.com/303/
 :Capital Razz:

----------


## JoshuaRL

I know that it's probably far down the road, but it would be super cool to make this game portable to java environments.  The new dev says he has a lot of experience with it, so we could see what he thinks.  That way, we could both imbed it in a page, if necessary, and even cooler make it portable to Android.  That would rock my socks.

----------


## jorgerosa

I guess is better *NOT* convert the game to java, *BUT* insted, create a brother new project called "*iteam - java*" or so? Same graphics, same mods, same audio, same action... etc. 
(the java project could have a logo "*Official iteam branch*" or whatever, etc, etc, etc... And all that sort of stuff...)

More publicity will bring even more people to both "*iteam*" projects, and will keep more people occupied developing stuff
EDIT: using same website, same irc, same forums, etc....
EDIT: same thing for "FLASH" and other code languages....
(Dreaming here... But if this happens, could be the first open source project in the world with goals like these, im i wrong?)

Its just an idea, OK?!...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## djwisdom

> I guess is better *NOT* convert the game to java, *BUT* insted, create a brother new project called "*iteam - java*" or so? Same graphics, same mods, same audio, same action... etc. 
> (the java project could have a logo "*Official iteam branch*" or whatever, etc, etc, etc... And all that sort of stuff...)
> 
> Will be good for both projects, more publicity will bring more people to "*iteam*" project, and will keep more people occupied
> 
> Its just an idea, OK?!...


Now *that's* a really great idea.   :Guitar:

----------


## Judo

I don't think Java would have any advantage, at this point.  iteam will be cross-platform.  That's the only real advantage Java has over any other language/environment.  Its performance is also something to worry about.  With C++, we know that we'll get great performance.

So, I'm getting this laptop set up.  It's ready for coding, but there's no audio or wireless quite yet.  That's tonight's project.  Tomorrow, I think I'll do some codin' during the day and see what comes out of that.

Have no fears, Azzkikr, you won't be the only one updating the SVN soon.  :Smile:

----------


## adamorjames

> I don't think Java would have any advantage, at this point.  iteam will be cross-platform.  That's the only real advantage Java has over any other language/environment.  Its performance is also something to worry about.  With C++, we know that we'll get great performance.
> 
> So, I'm getting this laptop set up.  It's ready for coding, but there's no audio or wireless quite yet.  That's tonight's project.  Tomorrow, I think I'll do some codin' during the day and see what comes out of that.
> 
> Have no fears, Azzkikr, you won't be the only one updating the SVN soon.


Judo helping code iteam  :LOL:  Really though it will be cool to have two people instead of one.

----------


## Superorb

Is there a way to be notified when the game is ready for release?

----------


## JoshuaRL

Well, you can subscribe to this thread.  We'll be sure to make an announcement here when it's in alpha, beta, and final release.  You can also go to the iteam wiki linked on the first page.  That way you can see the day-to-day stuff and look at the TODO list to see what we're working on.

----------


## Superorb

> Well, you can subscribe to this thread.  We'll be sure to make an announcement here when it's in alpha, beta, and final release.  You can also go to the iteam wiki linked on the first page.  That way you can see the day-to-day stuff and look at the TODO list to see what we're working on.


Gotcha, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

Update from Judo!  :Smile: 

This probably isn't a big thing, but I've been trying to commit to the SVN, but I cannot figure out how it works.  :Confused:   If someone wants to explain it, please do.

The commit would have added TCP socket support, UDP would be soon to follow.  Alas, I don't tend to publish my projects so I..... No, I'm just dumb.  SVN am confuse Judo.

In the meantime, I was testing the code by making a simple IRC bot, which currently doesn't compile.  While doing that, I remembered the iteam goal of an in-game IRC client.  So, anyone want to guess what I'll be working on next?

So yeah, if someone can teach me to use SVN and explain why the string class' .find() function isn't letting me compile, I'd be extremely happy.

I'd also appreciate it if someone could get Mickey, doddi, KIAaze, and DARKGuy back into #iteam so I can e-slap them.  C'mon, people, do some more work.

Oh, and I'm about to turn 18.  :Shocked:

----------


## verb3k

You need to work harder than that to realize the project. Why not unite with the Wormux developers to create the ultimate worms-like game?

----------


## AZzKikR

> You need to work harder than that to realize the project. Why not unite with the Wormux developers to create the ultimate worms-like game?


This is a question which has been asked plenty of times. The main reason is that the game will not be like Worms, but more like Gunbound. There is a difference, but to know the exact difference you got to ask DARKGuy, but I haven't seen him for quite a while due to reasons  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

Um.... I think I messed up with the SVN.  There's some garbage there now.  :Brick wall:   Anyone want to fix it?  I'll figure this thing out soon, I promise.  :Sad: 

Other than that, I've been messing around with gamepower and I managed to make a fun little Pikachu game.  Actually, it's more like a Pikachu cloning machine.  It's actually quite fun.  *Presses space* Oh look, another Pikachu!  And it moves!  :Very Happy:   My point is I'm getting practice with the graphical part of gamepower so I can make some things. >.>

----------


## Xavieran

*Happy Birthday* 
Judo!!!

----------


## JoshuaRL

> You need to work harder than that to realize the project. Why not unite with the Wormux developers to create the ultimate worms-like game?


Another reason is that everyone wants to develop their own code.  DG wants to build everything from the base up, so that we have control over it.  It means more work now, but it should be a better game for it.

----------


## adamorjames

Happy birthday Jud0. Have some popcorn.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Judo

My birthday is on the 31st.  You guys are a little early.  :Neutral: 

That extra directory is still on the SVN.  I still feel stupid.

----------


## AZzKikR

Happy birthday!

I'll fix SVN tonight as a present for you  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

Happy birthday Judo  :Smile:

----------


## christhemonkey

Happy Birthday Judo!  :Popcorn:

----------


## KIAaze

Happy birthday Judo!

And I'm back btw.  :Smile: 
Already made some modifications to Azzkikr's gp2d. Now if you don't mind compiling and moving .png files, you can rotate Susi in 3D.  :Very Happy:

----------


## timjayko

If anyone is looking for a music composer for your video game project

http://www.timothykolberg.com

Thanks, TJK

----------


## jorgerosa

timjayko, be welcome! Talk with us here:
http://www.mibbit.com/?server=irc.fr...annel=%23iteam
(btw, i loved the colors in your website)
...And guys! Our friend *Chi0* is BACK!  :Smile:

----------


## charleshco

hi all. Im a new linux user and can't program whatsoever. I suck at math, and suck with graphics. However, I am interested in helping with the project anyway I can. If you guys need help distributing i.e. through torrent file, I can upload around 1 mb a second (if you can download that quickly). So if you need some help with distribution,... just ask me. otherwise, i am eagerly waiting for the beta version, but til then, ill be reading how to program. 

cheers.

charles =]

----------


## Xavieran

> hi all. Im a new linux user and can't program whatsoever. I suck at math, and suck with graphics. However, I am interested in helping with the project anyway I can. If you guys need help distributing i.e. through torrent file, I can upload around 1 mb a second (if you can download that quickly). So if you need some help with distribution,... just ask me. otherwise, i am eagerly waiting for the beta version, but til then, ill be reading how to program.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> charles =]



Really glad you like our game!

I'm not sure that there is too much to be done currently,the code guys are refactoring our gp2d codebase  :Wink: 

Just hang around on IRC when (if) you can and give us some feedback... :Smile:

----------


## Xavieran

Guys!

I suggest that we install our own bulletin software on iteamgame.org like we did with the wiki...

We can afford it and adamorjames is a huge expert with php sooo....

phpbb.com

----------


## KIAaze

I posted this on the official forum, but I'll repost it here to get more eyes (and in case freeforums looses data again).  :Wink: 

I simplified the test.cpp and iteam.cpp files as much as possible in order to clarify the current problems with gp2d and gp2d-new.

1)gp2d-new:
I get a segfault when trying to free the texture.
Here's the simplified test.cpp:

gamepower/GP2D-new/trunk/src/test.cpp:


```
#include <GL/gl.h>
#include <GL/glu.h>
#include <SDL/SDL_image.h>
#include "graphics.h"
#include "gp2d.h"

using namespace std;
using namespace gp2d;

GP2DEngine* engine = GP2DEngine::getInstance();
GP2DWindow* window = GP2DWindow::getInstance();

GP2DTexture* tex;

int main(int argc, char* argv[]) { 
    engine->initAll();
    window->createWindow(1024, 768, 24);

    tex = new GP2DTexture("terrain.png");
    delete tex;

    engine->shutdownAll();
}
```

You can compile with the current Makefile.linux32. Just make sure you have terrain.png in the bin directory before running gp2dtest.

The faulty destructor GP2DTexture::~GP2DTexture() is in graphics.cpp.

2)gp2d-new:
This is a simplified demonstration of the ramfilling problem. So make sure you can quickly kill the app ("killall -9 iteam" for example) before testing it.

Here's the simplified iteam.cpp code to test it:

i-team/trunk/iteam.cpp:


```
#include "library_h/gp2d.h"

int main() {		
	gp2d::Init();
	gp2d::SetVideoMode(800,600,32,false,true);

	gp2d::Sprite *Option;

	while(1){
		Option = new gp2d::Sprite();
		Option->Load("data/gui/menubg.png");
		delete Option;
	}
}
```

In order to compile without problems using the current Makefile, just comment out all other source and object files in the Makefile as follows:
i-team/trunk/Makefile:


```
CPP_FILES=iteam.cpp
# functions.cpp players.cpp weapons.cpp iteam_maths.cpp primitives.cpp physics.cpp iteam-ai.cpp settings.cpp explosions.cpp mainmenu.cpp basicwidget.cpp
OBJECTS=iteam.o 
#functions.o players.o weapons.o iteam_maths.o primitives.o physics.o iteam-ai.o settings.o explosions.o mainmenu.o basicwidget.o
```

The faulty destructor Sprite::~Sprite()	is in sprite.cpp. It deletes "animationSheet" which is a vector of "spriteSheet".
Note that the spriteSheet destructor (in spritesheet.cpp) is completely empty. (I'll be doing some tests on that soon...).


```
	spriteSheet::~spriteSheet() {		
		PrintDebug("SPRITE: Deleting SpriteSheet ID = %i", localSheetID);
	}
```

*If anybody knows how to correctly free textures when using SDL+openGL please help us.
*

edit:
gp2d-new bug fixed by Azzkickr.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainCabinet

I'd love to help out somehow, Advertising, graphics, art, whatever.  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

I think we should consider using the LGPL.

I know I haven't done much recently, or ever, but I'm still codin'.  I promise.  The things I said I would do _will_ be completed.  But yeah, if you haven't noticed, I'm not as skilled as the other developers.

DARKGuy, it looks like we've got some help offers you should follow up on.  :Smile:

----------


## Xavieran

Awesome!!

But we still haven't discussed the idea of our own forums...

http://www.phpbb.com

----------


## KIAaze

> But we still haven't discussed the idea of our own forums...
> 
> http://www.phpbb.com


I'm for it.  :Smile: 
I don't think we can stay with only one thread here forever. We need a good forum.
It would be great if we could integrate wiki+forum on the same site.

Other than that I just did huge update to the bugfixing branch.
I'm not done yet, but I think I'm on the right track.

The dissappearing textures seem to be caused by missing copy constructors which are necessary for vector:: push_back.

Oh, and for the new engine, we should make sure we respect the rule of 3:
http://cpp.codenewbie.com/articles/c...ee-Page_1.html
Just discovered that today and I think it might avoid quite a lot of problems. The article explains the possible problems very well.  :Wink: 

I also switched to Kdevelop too and it's really fantastic:
very easy debuggingimport project from Makefile (for Makefile.linux32, put "-f Makefile.linux32" in "additional make options" in project options)Sets up environment variables like LD_LIBRARY_PATH -> no more "run" needed"find-select-replace"->replace something in all project filesauto completeFinds "TODO" marks in source files+all features&plugins from kate

----------


## compwiz18

I can set up phpBB if you need me to - I've done it before  :KDE Star:

----------


## CoquiMan

Hey Guys. This is Coqui. I am great doing graphics. I want to know what you guys need done as in illustrations, BGs, characters, etc. I could do anystyle of characters. from chibi, anime, to realism. What are the vehicles like. tanks, more gunboundish, dragons, trebuchettes? I would like to get on this and help. My brother is a programmer, and I could probably get him into this project.

So, let me know whats going on, and what you guys got so far, so I can jump in with ideas.

----------


## jorgerosa

Be welcome CoquiMan, if you wanna help talk with us in irc. Nice to see you got your first bean in this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

I'm losing faith, guys.  NET2 is amazing, but I can't seem to think of a way to properly port it now that my understanding of it is better.  And I can't even begin to understand why the Receive function kills my CPU in a client program, but not in a server program.  (I guess my understanding of TCP isn't good enough.)

I'm doing tests with SDL Net once again, and the receive functions is, yet again, causing trouble.  Apparently I'm not the only person that's had trouble with this.  DARKGuy was also telling me about the same problem.  He also mentioned #sdl not being able to help.

I'm not giving up quite yet, but at this rate, we're either going to need a lot of help or a miracle on my part.

FFS, adam, stop using my name so much.  I don't like having my client alert me two times every minute.

----------


## KIAaze

I don't have any experience with network programming, but aren't there some simple example programs with SDL_net that work?
Maybe you should try the gamedev.net forums or similar.
Or you could try finding a simple open-source game using SDL_net and try to see how they got it to work.




> Hey Guys. This is Coqui. I am great doing graphics. I want to know what you guys need done as in illustrations, BGs, characters, etc. I could do anystyle of characters. from chibi, anime, to realism. What are the vehicles like. tanks, more gunboundish, dragons, trebuchettes? I would like to get on this and help. My brother is a programmer, and I could probably get him into this project.


YES, one more programmer! Please convince him!  :Very Happy: 

For the art department, see the literary section in the dev wiki: http://iteam-dev.wikispaces.com/
It would be nice if we could have movies for the story progression instead of just still images with text like in most FOSS games.  :Smile: 
Jorgerosa already made a nice 3D intro.
In the meanwhile we programmers will have to figure out how to play movies in the game. ^^

----------


## ubuntu27

Watch the following pic (a screenshot)
Look at the sign! There is a message from beyond our world. 
hahahaha  :Very Happy: 



Now, don't take it seriously. This is just a joke.

----------


## KIAaze

I just discovered that there are special openGL debugging tools:
http://www.opengl.org/sdk/tools/BuGLe/
http://www.vis.uni-stuttgart.de/glsldevil/
http://www.gremedy.com/

I haven't tried any of them yet, but it might be useful.  :Wink: 

Does anybody know a way to save loaded textures as bitmaps?

----------


## KIAaze

Ok, good news, I managed to fix all bugs I got after the memory leak.  :Smile: 
The bad news is that the code is probably not optimized at all right now. (try out the clusterbomb for example).

I also tested it on 3 windows PCs and it worked on two of them (the ones with XP, Vista didn't work because of some compiler problem). On one of them the terrain was a bit weird (as if it were compressed from the sides) and you could see the borders and move over them.

Two important changes I had to make:
1)Add glDisable(GL_BLEND); and glEnable(GL_BLEND); to the DrawRectangle function.
2)Comment two lines in freetype.cpp to solve a segfault on windows:
//glBitmap(0,0,0,0,face->glyph->advance.x >> 6,0,NULL);
//glRasterPos2f(0,0);
Thanks to the one who put those comment there. It helped a lot.  :Smile: 

I put a .rar on the FTP here which allows you to test it on Windows:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/iteam_working.rar

Sorry if I'm not a lot on IRC anymore, but at least I'm more efficient that way.  :Wink: 

Now that I debugged the old GP2D, I'll help rewriting the new one, or work on iteam directly. There's only one month left to meet the deadline for the alpha release.

edit:
Working on Vista too, but was slow, maybe because of all the debugging output.
Just run this comand to get it to work:


```
PATH path %path%;c:\mingw\;c:\mingw\bin;c:\mingw\libexec\gcc\mingw32\3.4.5\
```

cf http://zieaon.co.uk/MinGW-cc1plus.html

I also added the options_bg.png now in case you had pbs running the program.

----------


## Xavieran

Who owns our server?

DARKGuy?

If compwiz can be given rwxr (000,root) permissions for it then go ahead and upload phpbb!

We are starting to get to a phase where we can use our forums thread to link to our own forum and just post important news here....

btw.aoj|coding/away hows the website goink?  :Wink: 

 :Smile: 

nao is messing up with my game of nethack...rw permissions or something...btw I shall network my banking program...

KIAaze:

Good work!!

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

> Ok, good news, I managed to fix all bugs I got after the memory leak. 
> The bad news is that the code is probably not optimized at all right now. (try out the clusterbomb for example).
> 
> I also tested it on 3 windows PCs and it worked on two of them (the ones with XP, Vista didn't work because of some compiler problem). On one of them the terrain was a bit weird (as if it were compressed from the sides) and you could see the borders and move over them.
> 
> Two important changes I had to make:
> 1)Add glDisable(GL_BLEND); and glEnable(GL_BLEND); to the DrawRectangle function.
> 2)Comment two lines in freetype.cpp to solve a segfault on windows:
> //glBitmap(0,0,0,0,face->glyph->advance.x >> 6,0,NULL);
> ...


YAY now I can get my code back online, this memory leak was really killing me!

I dont have a net connection other than work atm so I wont be around for the forseeable future but I have some interesting stuff to contibute too and I will try to update SVN when I can

Mike

----------


## KIAaze

Hi Mike,
Nice to see you again.
I just made even more changes to the library. Hope you like it.

I noticed, you made a iteamGameApp class. I haven't tried it yet, but feel free to put it into Iteam-merge if you want.  :Smile: 

@Darkguy and Azzkickr:
I know I should be working on GP2D-new, but I don't want to mess it up right now.
I'm trying to make the bugfixing branch similar to GP2D-new, while maintaining it compatible as much as possible with the current iteam trunk.
See it as some kind of draft/buffer before putting the code into GP2D-new.  :Wink: 
All this debugging helped me understand a lot about how it works too.

The SDL only rendering in GP2D-new is really a good idea. I 'll see what I can do there, altough if we want an alpha ready before the end of this month, it might not be necessary.

I will try to work on GP2D-new as soon as I can.
However I think it's really necessary to have a clear idea of how the classes should be layed out and what attributes/methods they'll have before writing the code in it.
Most of the real code could be just copied after that only with a bit of cleanup and variable renaming.

About the GPK file idea: Is there already some code for it?

edit:
AAH, I almost forgot:
Here's the result of a test I made yesterday:
20000 Susies randomly placed on screen.  :Very Happy: 
Now using it as a wallpaper.
You can recreate it with the current gp2dtest in the bugfixing branch.
Note:
20000 Susies=20000*5.5KB=107MB
How's that for efficient RAM usage? 8)

GP2D-new can  probably do the same thing to of course. Just a matter of pointers.
I haven't tried out mass animated sprites/buttons yet, but theoretically nothing should prevent that, except maybe the Guimanager.

----------


## KIAaze

I just discovered the other iteam wiki through google: http://iteamgame.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

So which one are we supposed to use now? :Confused: 
The new one or http://iteam.wikispaces.com/ ?

At least I finally got to see the "roadmap" Darkguy made. ^^'
*One week left!*
Personnaly, I think it's still doable, except for the IRC stuff maybe.
As for Gamepower, the old GP2D will do for now since the mem leak is gone, no? If not, I'll start copy/cleaning/objectifying/pasting to GP2D-new! ^^
#  Fade in/out functions (for sprites or the whole screen) -> should be doable
The following can wait, no?:
# Lights
# Antialiasing 

Also for the forum, I wouldn't mind a section on Freegamer...  :Whistle: 

P.S: Sprite tilting coming soon. The "physics engine" already gives angle info for bouncing.  :Wink:

----------


## Judo

> I just discovered the other iteam wiki through google: http://iteamgame.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
> 
> So which one are we supposed to use now?
> The new one or http://iteam.wikispaces.com/ ?
> 
> At least I finally got to see the "roadmap" Darkguy made. ^^'
> *One week left!*
> Personnaly, I think it's still doable, except for the IRC stuff maybe.
> As for Gamepower, the old GP2D will do for now since the mem leak is gone, no? If not, I'll start copy/cleaning/objectifying/pasting to GP2D-new! ^^
> ...


The new wiki is owned by Azzkikr and is the proper one to use.  I still feel like writing something on it, but I don't know what.

I could make the IRC stuff in a day, but it would be little more than a hack and without online play, it's kind of pointless, right?


Like everyone else, I've been really busy recently, but my schedule should clear up at the end of the week.  :Smile: 

My unfinished projects: Socket objects (I know what needs to be done, but I can't bring myself to do it), IRC engine, GUI system (Just for fun, really, but I expect it to be good for use in the game).

I can't find anything related to, or similar to, a mutex in the gamepower code.  Is there something I'm missing or do we not have one?

----------


## Xavieran

Is iteam.wikispaces.com our official one or must we move continuously?

And keep up the great work guys,I feel pretty useless,what with not being a master genius coder and stuff,but it's cool seeing what can be done!

----------


## KIAaze

*The game is now almost playable!* 

You can kill players. There's a death animation.
The game ends when only one survivor is left. (remember the shift key for more fun  :Wink:  )
Sounds and music are back (use M key to toggle music).
The pistol has been replaced by razor blades, which are based on missiles, except that they don't have their own acceleration.
Non power of 2 textures can be used, but they will appear on a white background.
This is the case of the razor blades for the moment. (The death animation has been resized.)

Escape key currently allows skipping intro, mainmenu, countdown and aborts game.

Command line options are now available too (not tested on Windows).



> Usage:
>  ./iteam -v : Check binary version
>  ./iteam -h : Display this help
>  ./iteam --debug DEBUGLEVEL : Enable debugging output


P.S: There is a cross-platform command line library under the MIT license::
http://code.jellycan.com/simpleopt/
Should we use it?
======================



> I could make the IRC stuff in a day, but it would be little more than a hack and without online play, it's kind of pointless, right?


No, it's always good to have working code examples available. Put it on the FTP or in an svn branch.




> Like everyone else, I've been really busy recently, but my schedule should clear up at the end of the week.


That's good because alpha is scheduled for next Monday!



> I know what needs to be done, but I can't bring myself to do it.


Exterminate time-wasting occupations and do it.  :Mad: 




> I can't find anything related to, or similar to, a mutex in the gamepower code. Is there something I'm missing or do we not have one?


I have no idea. But if you know what a mutex is, you should have no problems getting the alpha ready now.  :Razz: 
I have almost no experience in parallel programming and none in multi-threaded programming.
All I know is that iteam seems to use 3 threads currently. :Confused:

----------


## Xavieran

Wooohooo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

So we've made it...

Deadlines are possible...

Good Work Team!

----------


## KIAaze

I just added triple razor blades.  :Smile: 
It shoots a non-explosive razor blade, which separates into 3 explosive razor blades as soon as it goes down.
Of course, maybe it would be better to have non-explosive blades, which only damage players if they touch them.
This would require to check for collisions with all players instead of terrain, but should be doable.

What still needs to be done:
-Moving only, maybe jumping with a separate "energy" bar that depletes when the player jumps too much for the current turn. 
-Working animated Susi (All animations Jorge made). 
-Bandaid!. (should be pretty easy to code, still needs artwork)
-Player turns will be based on the "delay" they have for the next turn. Using a specific type of weapon can increase that delay and thus give the other player(s) a second turn. 
-*important:* limited amount of ammo + possibility to shoot several times with the same weapon (i.e. throw multiple grenades for example)
http://iteamgame.org/wiki/index.php?title=Roadmap

Other things:
-Fix white background problem for non-2^x textures or resize all textures... (needs good SDL knowledge)
-spawn players with a bigger distance between them (easy to do)
-Make camera follow projectile or allow free camera movement by player
-continuous power increase when holding down power key (keypressed state)
-improved terrain tilting eventually
-player/level selection screens
-Some way to easily change weapon characteristics: XML, python, LUA, Ruby or separate C++ files (as in Mickey's branch): Currently, I'd be going with XML+separate C++ files, which seems to be the easiest to implement
-cross-platform command-line arguments?
-*important:* Remove debugging stuff ingame (text+keys to change gravity, etc) (make them available with "--debug")

P.S: An interesting thing I found, but haven't read through yet:
Creating a Fast and Stable 2D Pixel Perfect Rigid-Body Simulation using Verlet Integration
Maybe it will be useful...  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu27

Wow! Look how much you guys have progressed! I been monitoring this thread since the very beginning on day 0. I haven't missed a single post, I read them all.

I get exited as the day goes by.

I wish all the luck you need. 

Good Job everyone.

----------


## meborc

> Wow! Look how much you guys have progressed! I been monitoring this thread since the very beginning on day 0. I haven't missed a single post, I read them all.
> 
> I get exited as the day goes by.
> 
> I wish all the luck you need. 
> 
> Good Job everyone.


+1 for everything you said!  :Very Happy: 

nice to see open development at its best  :LOL:

----------


## -Chi.0

Just so every one knows I am still alive and kicking. I'm just waiting to get out of school so i have some free time and I can help out some more.

Sorry for being MIA for so long, lol.    :Guitar:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello Chi0, nice to "see" you again.  :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaRL

Yeah, Chi0 is back!  I can feel the iteam videos already.

----------


## Stealth

So...what happened with that deadline a week or so ago?  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIAaze

We didn't make it.  :Sad: 
Maybe we'll make it before Hardy is released, but I doubt it. ^^'

For those who are interested, I just uploaded some tutorials and examples on LUA, Python and XML:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/KIAaze/tutorials%2Bexamples/
Jorgerosa also has some interesting stuff here:
http://81.92.197.217/iteam/jorgerosa...LUA_tutoriais/

I started learning LUA and it seems as easy as Python. I'm not sure which one will be implemented first, but we'll need to finish the weapons classes first anyway.

----------


## adamorjames

Exclusive artwork from the secondary artist (me)!  :LOL:

----------


## jorgerosa

That pacman looks really great there, adam! And also Ubin..._ hhhmmmmmmm..._ How about you develop a *comics book with that Linux guys* ?
I know this *comics creator* for Windows: http://www.mycomicbookcreator.com/pr...ion.html?id=41
I dunno if there is one for Linux... (if i find i´ll add here)
Well, I already found a "reader", or so... for Linux: http://comix.sourceforge.net/

----------


## adamorjames

thanks jorge  :Guitar: 
iteam comic book eh?

----------


## Xavieran

Sorry I haven't been on the IRC Chan lately...
Homework  :Wink: 

I just moved to a new school and a new house, so I'm having a really mentally exhausting time...(but never too exhuasting for nethack  :Wink: )

Congrats to all the coders for doink great work!!!!

----------


## Judo

My skill continues to grow.  Azzkikr, if you're not careful, I'll surpass you.  :Smile: 

I've come to the conclusion that the GUI system I was creating for practice will be good enough for gamepower's high standards.  Hopefully, I'll have some code ready to release on Thursday, but it won't compile or run until some other gamepower features are finished (pixel-perfect collision detection, fps limiter, and maybe something else).

After that, I'll read up a little more on SDL_Mutexs, maybe make a mutex object for gamepower and finally get a working TCP socket object.  I've thought of a way that should work, unlike previous attempts.  (For anyone that cares, it's SDL Net's receive functions that cause problems, and not just for me.)

And uh, I'm expecting to be home a lot.  I broke my car, temporarily.  :Neutral:   So yeah, I should get a lot of work done.

----------


## Dark_Rider2k3

wow amazing work everyone!

I'd help you all out as well but i'm a C++ n00b. Only good at visual basic as of now, though i'm learning C++. I am taking my first semester of C++ in school, and will have another after this, so after I take my second semester of C++, and if you are wanting more help, i'll be glad to  :Smile:

----------


## Judo

As expected, I finished up what I was able to do on Thursday.  I might help with pixel collision detection, but I don't know how much help I'd be.  :Sad: 

Anywho, on line 232 of core.cpp in the trunk, someone (DARKGuy) randomly added a hyphen.  As you'd expect, that confuses the compiler.

Now, why do I mention these two things?  Because I can't fix them.  I can't seem to login via SVN.  I'm sure I know the username and I've tried all the passwords I use, so.... I think I'll send an email to sourceforge's admins and see what they can do.  Unless, someone here knows what to do?

If I get bored, I think I'll finish the swear filter.  Rock on, guys!  :Guitar:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Your svn login is the same as your sourceforge login so you can get it back by doin the forgot password stuff on sf's pages

https://sourceforge.net/account/regi...on/recover.php

Mike

----------


## KIAaze

It's nice to see some activity here again.  :Smile: 
I'm currently working on the weapon classes.

However, my current version of the trunk is currently not completely working, so I created a new branch (I think I'l remove my old ones soon or overwrite them).

----------


## jorgerosa

KIAaze: " I'm currently working on the weapon classes."
COOL, KIAaze, as soon as you have done, please, let us know. (I want try something there, like i said, try... eheheh)  :Smile:

----------


## KIAaze

Well, I haven't been working on iteam lately except a bit today.
I didn't work on the classes, but on video playback:
http://forum.freegamedev.net/index.p...d8903459ab3d44

It seems sourceforge is currently unavailable, so I can't upload the code directly.
But since I haven't integrated it into iteam yet, it doesn't matter.
You can get the video code here: http://blog.gustavobarbieri.com.br/2...-applications/

Now we still need to make it work on windows.

If I make something nice and SF.net still isn't available, I'll just put it on the FTP.

----------


## Judo

Right, so, SVN likes me again.  I uploaded code for a GUI system.  It doesn't work or compile at the moment.  If anything, it's proof of concept.

I also included a GP2DFilter object in the commit.  It has one working swear filter algorithm and one non-working one.  Oddly enough, the non-working on is much more efficient.

It also looks like I added some of my test code to the trunk, as well.  Sorry guys.  :Sad:   I might need someone else to fix my mistake.... again.

KIAaze: regarding video, I think I could be of assistance.  I haven't worked with GStreamer yet, but it's definitely the best choice.  It's like the DirectShow framework on Windows.  We basically hand it a file and it plays it for us.  Which also means iteam will be able to play any video GStreamer can play.  Luckily, that's virtually everything.
About the 160x160 video: you should try to keep the resolution to a multiple of 16.  It may cause errors, otherwise.


I would like to work, finally, on making a net wrapper next.  However, I don't want to base it on SDL Net.  I want to base it on Net2, which is a wrapper for SDL Net, itself.  Right now, I either see the option of porting Net2 to an OO library (i.e. gamepower) or simply make a wrapper for Net2, which I've already seen in another game.

----------


## arseniy

If you still need it, I can help with music; I've composed tons of jingles and pieces, and two symphonies (4 violins, 2 viola, 2 cellos, piano, brasses). Let me know what you're looking for (just some kind of identifying word like..... 'sparkly' or 'evilly happy') and I'll get something for you right away!

----------


## KIAaze

Well, it's great to see some activity on the svn again.  :Smile: 
@judo: FFMPeg might also be worth a look.
And thanks for the tip about Net2. It looks interesting and it even has a local demo (server and client on same PC).
But I'll let you work on it for now.  :Wink: 

I'm currently uploading some new code to the svn again. Just having some problem with a "Case conflict", but should be solved soon.
I think I'll try making a completely separate physics+weapon/player classes demo, because it's getting more complicated than expected to do it directly on the current iteam code.

Most noticeable current change: new command-line options.

edit: Unable to commit new doc due to case problem ("weapon" and "Weapon" class documentation)
re-edit: uploaded video tutorials I've tested.

----------


## Judo

Someone needs to get Mickey back here.  isoccer is not important.

My progress has been okay.  For client sockets, I've decided to make my own wrapper.  The idea seemed to be perfect, but sadly, I was not the first.  While looking for examples of using socket sets, I ran across Wormux's code and they beat me to it.  They had the same idea.  :Sad: 

That aside, I should have the client code in the SVN in about two days.  I just need to add some debug printing and do a thorough test.

After that, I will move onto iteam.  Gamepower is at a point that we can begin iteam-new.  A while back, I had an idea, nearly perfect I might add, for a physics engine.  I'm not sure if it will work or how efficient it will be, but I'll give it a shot.


*DARKGuy, respond to the help offers, will ya?*

----------


## doddi

Hi Guys,

Judo - When I did the GUI system some time ago that made use of mutexes and it worked very well as a gui system. I think it was Fairly well documented, I even wrote a HOWTO pdf for it which I think I made as part of the branch. However, all that might have been deleted from the svn though. I havent looked for some time now.

Doddi

----------


## Judo

Your code is still around.

I suppose it's better than what I wrote, especially if you consider the fact that mine doesn't work.  Yet.  I think my idea may be a little more efficient, but in practice.... well, there is no practice.

Doddi, how about you port your code to GP2D-new and allow me to fix some things?


As long as we're on the subject of game GUIs, does anyone else want to see a web-like library?  I'd love to use HTML to design a game menu.

----------


## KIAaze

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Judo - When I did the GUI system some time ago that made use of mutexes and it worked very well as a gui system. I think it was Fairly well documented, I even wrote a HOWTO pdf for it which I think I made as part of the branch. However, all that might have been deleted from the svn though. I havent looked for some time now.
> 
> Doddi


Oh, will have to look at that PDF then.  :Smile: 
You should add it to the doxygen generated doc.
I started putting some pictures in there for some stuff in case nobody noticed.  :Wink: 




> As long as we're on the subject of game GUIs, does anyone else want to see a web-like library? I'd love to use HTML to design a game menu.


That sounds nice. CEGUI uses XML which is a similar idea. (but I don't know if it offers such cool animated buttons as we now have  :Capital Razz:  )
And if we make our own CEGUI-clone, we might as well make it with XML since we need that for weapons loading too.

P.S: In 2 weeks, I should theoretically be completely free!  :Very Happy: 
iteam 24/7!!!
And yes, I will start working on GP2D-new...

----------


## FFighter

Hey folks, how is this project going? I would love to help, maybe a great way to learn more advanced C++ and CG stuff  :Smile:

----------


## adamorjames

It's been 2 weeks KIAaze.

The project right now is pretty slow.

----------


## KIAaze

> It's been 2 weeks KIAaze.
> 
> The project right now is pretty slow.


Yes, and I am back. Except that I'm currently under windows desperately trying to totally annihilate a friend. ^^

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

Hey Guys

Sorry I havent been around for a while but I have been busy- working and also doing stuff with isoccer.

The reason I have stuck with the Isoccer stuff is that I think in the long term its going to make alot of the stuff that iteam needs possible too as the base code from isoccer will actually become a very simple system for generating games of a 2d and 3d type with all the support for sound and opengl etc that iteam currently has, except that it will also make it easier to move iteam into a 3d type game for version 2 etc.

iSoccer is really only the beginning of the story and I'm planning to  develop it much father to maybe even have a 'game maker' type system too.

Pluss this will give iteam a more OOP approach which is far more safe in terms of memory management, as we found out last year when we had all those memory leaks  :LOL: 

Mike

----------


## AZzKikR

I mailed this towards the gamepower@lists.sf.net mailing list too, but I thought that I might as well put it here so people know my thoughts.
_________________________________________________

Hi everyone,

I might get no reply to this e-mail, but here goes nothing.

I've been gone for a month or two because I was busy with real life and all that.
Bought me a house, so that took time, and some other difficulties. I tried installing
Hardy Heron, which failed with internet, so I waited for possible updates, and fixing
stuff manually... to no avail. So after being on Windows XP (YUCK!) I decided to
re-install Gutsy again - which is working correctly now.

Back to the point  :Smile: 

It seems nobody is interested in developing or discussing the progress of GP2D
further, besides me - which makes me a really sad panda... I am wondering what
your motivations are for not contuing to push effort into all this. I am not a pro C++
coder but I have learnt a very, very lot the last couple of months, through IRC, books,
websites, and via co-workers. I even bought an OpenGL book to support me into
developing, and registered a website for this project.

These last months I've been busy with setting up a re-usable framework as a base
for creating 'simple' 2D games. By all means, it is not perfect but it is a beginning
into something which can be really beautiful and useful, and I need help with that.
I need people who know C++, OOP, OpenGL and SDL.... or willing to learn it
(like me - I'm learning stuff everyday  :Smile:  )

So, what else is on my mind?

I've been reading up on collision detection in OpenGL. Help needed. I know
the previous codebase of GP2D did it using per-pixel-perfect collision, but that is
pretty much expensive, and I believe unnecessary most of the times. I also think
that the previous codebase did collisions based on the SDL_Surface*'s pixels...
but that poses a problem when a sprite is resized with OpenGL.

Any response will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Azzkikr(krpors on sourceforge.net)

----------


## KIAaze

> It seems nobody is interested in developing or discussing the progress of GP2D
> further, besides me - which makes me a really sad panda... I am wondering what
> your motivations are for not contuing to push effort into all this.


Hey, it's not because there haven't been lots of commits recently that interest has died! I'm still interested at least.  :Smile: 
I guess I just needed a bit of gaming and relaxation last week.
And this weekend I made my first ubuntu installation for somebody else. ^^
I'll try to code again this week.




> I know
> the previous codebase of GP2D did it using per-pixel-perfect collision, but that is
> pretty much expensive, and I believe unnecessary most of the times. I also think
> that the previous codebase did collisions based on the SDL_Surface*'s pixels...
> but that poses a problem when a sprite is resized with OpenGL.


Last time I looked at the pixel-perfect collision code, I think I saw some errors, but I haven't checked it fully yet.
The Spritesheet system makes the pixel-perfect collision much more complicated since we need to compare subsections of an SDL_surface. And the openGL texture scaling also complicates this of course.
Add to this that we want to have SDL rendering and SDL+openGL rendering, then yes, there's work to do on it...

edit:



> I might get no reply to this e-mail, but here goes nothing.


Well, now that I posted here, not from me. ^^'

----------


## AZzKikR

> Hey, it's not because there haven't been lots of commits recently that interest has died! I'm still interested at least.  I guess I just needed a bit of gaming and relaxation last week. And this weekend I made my first ubuntu installation for somebody else. ^^ I'll try to code again this week.


Ah good to hear! Well just to be sure, it's not only coding, but being present in IRC some time helps for me, so I can discuss things on the fly. It's not that I am on IRC 24/7 because of the illness called Real Life (tm)  :Very Happy: , but still, a little discussion won't hurt  :Smile: 




> Last time I looked at the pixel-perfect collision code, I think I saw some errors, but I haven't checked it fully yet.
> The Spritesheet system makes the pixel-perfect collision much more complicated since we need to compare subsections of an SDL_surface. And the openGL texture scaling also complicates this of course.
> Add to this that we want to have SDL rendering and SDL+openGL rendering, then yes, there's work to do on it...


Well, what I was thinking about is *not* to use per-pixel-perfect collision, but several different bounding boxes. I have a few reasons for this (you're all welcome to add comment on this  :Capital Razz: ):

- Less exhaustive on the CPU; there's no need to check every pixel to see if there are collisions, only the subsets of bounding boxes (like on the feet, body, head and tail, whatever)
- Not all too difficult.

One problem: I'm not sure how this will work out with 'diagonal' terrains (given the example greenish terrain we've been using). Especially with the terrain destruction. 

I think I'm gonna implement a prototype real soon with the bounding boxes thing. More on this later, I guess.




> Well, now that I posted here, not from me. ^^'


True dat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mickeysofine1972

one idea I had was to create a grid that knows if it contains pixels that can be tested.

that way we only do bounding box tests until we have to do a pixel perfect test.

this would eliminate a good 40% to 50% of the of the level area as and  thing that contains a 0 alpha would get bypassed when we first create a grid.

Mike

----------


## Judo

Bah.  I decided to work on my own project for a little while.  Once the interface is done, I'll come back to this great project.

I don't know if I mentioned this, but other than that ****ing receive function, the TCP client stuff works flawlessly.  That'll be the first thing I work on.  For UDP, I'd just need to change "TCP" to "UDP" in the source code.  Gotta love SDL.

Congrats to Azzkikr on the house.  All I've got to brag about is orientation at some university.  Nothin' big.

----------


## Unanimated

While I can't read any programming language for any operating system, thus mostly rendering me useless (except for music, but I think you already have someone for that), I completely support this and, if you pull this off, could be something that makes Ubuntu a little more popular. I think I speak for everyone when I say this:
OHMYGODAWESOME

----------


## visualstyle

I guess I could do something in the art department haha

----------


## Judo

Hurray, help offers!

If only I were the project lead.  Maybe then I could assign a job to you.  :Sad: 

On a positive note, iteamgame.org now has a forum in addition to the wiki.  They have typical locations: iteamgame.org/forum and iteamgame.org/wiki.

There is definitely news, but I think I'll leave that for DARKGuy when he's ready.

----------


## rbolio

heheh great splash screen xD

----------


## jorgerosa

Hi guys, sorry not being around. Im daddy now  :Smile: 
But i´ll be back soon as i can, i miss annoy you guys  :Wink: 

adamorjames, i´ll send you all the files soon as i can.
The FTP server was down, i had to give priority to my customers... sorry about that  :Sad:

----------


## Cybrotech

Finaly  :Smile: 
I made it! After 3 days i readed the complete thread!

The project looks fantastic, I hate it that I cant help I only can translat stuff (france - dutch - german even greek)...

Well i wish u all luck with the project!
Can't wait for it to play.

Cya guys!

----------


## jimi_hendrix

well i cant program in c++...(C# yes but not C++) but i would be glad to be a beta tester when the time comes (i realize how far away this is) send me a pm if i can help

----------


## Judo

For those of you that haven't noticed, we decided to rewrite gamepower 2D.  An engine rewrite in other words.  It's at a point now that iteam can basically return to the way it was before this began.

In fact, I've taken on the job and have some of the work done.  If I were motivated a little more, I'd have gotten iteam back to where it was originally a week ago.  But things keep coming up.

Some of it's my fault, to be honest.  I have two other projects I'm working on.  One is basically a friend's request (Triple Triad-based game) and the other is a GUI for MEncoder (and ffmpeg2theora, among others).

But the rest I blame on DARKGuy for being inactive.

I'd also like to say thank you to Azzkikr who has basically been the only person working on GP2D as well as answering my questions regarding OOP.  We pretty much owe everything to him.  Except for text.  DARKGuy did the text code.

I also brought a friend over from another community to the IRC channel.  He's answered some of my questions, but I can't convince him to help out with the project.  It's a shame, too.  Even if he is 16, he's probably a better programmer than DARKGuy.

I think DARKGuy has some updates of his own to mention, but again, he's been doing other things.

----------


## doddi

I agree with your post judo which is partyl why I went quiet. Would have been a great project otherwise........its a shame.

Need to look for another project to get into  :Smile: 

Hope it picks up soon

doddy

----------


## darksoul7

> well, if you are interested in the music part, i can cough up some tunes out of my keyboard.  I would'nt mind creating some musical scores for your game.
> 
> With the current state of synth tech out there, its extremely easy to create musical scores at extremely low cost. (NO VOCALS!).


Damn! Beat me to it! lol

I use guitars thoug  :Capital Razz:

----------


## DrMelon

So you're basically making a Worms type game? Cool! Have a chat with the guys who are making "Hedgewars", it's a Linux Worms clone.

----------


## nickgaydos

Sorry, I have not modeling or game design. But, I do recommend Blender for modeling. A lot of people use it and if you look at some tutorials on teh internetz you will surely find something. If you have an open beta I'll test it  :Smile: 

-Cheers

----------


## kvarley

I admire what you people are trying to do, so if you need any help with managing the website, I will happily help.

Just drop me an email or add me on msn.

----------


## adamorjames

In case you don't know, we have a new forum. Check it out at http://iteamgame.org/forum

----------


## jorgerosa

*Merry Xmas!* Chat: http://iteamgame.org/chat.php

----------


## DARKGuy

Hey!

HAH! you thought this project dissapeared?? well, :LOL:  to you! we're still alive and kickin'!

Yeah. 2008 was a long, long year! some joined us to stay, others joined in for a day, and progress has been made so far thanks to the hard and awesome job of our team!!

So far, we have been working on rewriting the GP2D engine. Why? well, it became too slow and hard to maintain and debug, so, thanks to the knowledge and effort provided by our most experienced members, we've been able to rewrite it in a more modular, effective way (not to mention easy to read too!)

I cannot say we have screenshots of iteam because we've been working mostly on the engine. Rewriting it hasn't been an easy task, we've had to set up some more coding conventions, design everything to be modular and general so it works in other kind of games too (remember Gamepower is also a game-making engine), along with other stuff.

I'd like to say we have a website hosting provided by our great friend and hard-working developer Azzkikr!:

http://www.iteamgame.org

Adamorjames designed the website layout and integrated the forum theme with the website theme (great job there too) so the whole website looks great overall!

We also have a wiki where you can get all sorts of info (still in progress) here:

http://www.iteamgame.org/wiki/

If you wanna help on the game, please stop by! we have an official IRC channel now here:

*Server:* irc.freenode.net
*Channel:* #iteam

Or you can use our chat widget provided by Mibbit at:

http://www.iteamgame.org/chat/

Now I want to show you guys some of the hard work we've been doing on the engine. You guys might say "That's not iteam! booooring!" but remember that iteam uses the engine. If we don't give it some lovins, iteam will end up slow, boring and certainly not fun.

Screens!

Revision 264 (testing terrain edges, camera stuff, etc):


Revision 389 Test 1 (testing the new cameras made by Azzkikr: GUI camera and Game camera. So far they work great!):


Revision 389 Test 6 (testing pixel collisions. It kinda worked sometimes, but it was really -slow-):


And our greatest archievement yet, thanks to Judo's dedication and hard work (he's been working alone on this)...

Polygon collisions!!





Also, KIAaze has been working in an integration of the Chipmunk physics engine into GP2D, so you can easily develop games with physics in no time!! you rock man  :Very Happy: 

There have been other news too, but you won't find out until you join the fun in the forum! ^_^.

Still, if you have any programming skills for now, and want to contribute to the game, please say so! I'll gladly guide you into the process of working with us  :Very Happy: .

YAY 2009! ^____^

----------


## Judo

Looking back on it now, polygon collisions should never have been difficult.  Vectors are so simple and efficient.  I love them.  But, to not make other physics programmers look bad, I must point out that there's much more behind the scenes.  :Wink: 

The next step is for me to get bounces working, at which point GP2D will be ready for iteam.

This project is far from dead and you're all about to see some great things from us.

----------


## Jadd

Go iteam, go!

----------


## hikaricore

I totally forgot about this game.  Good to see it's still out there.

----------


## wolfyking2

Maan, I saw a video for Gunbound and new I would love it.  I used to play Arcanists, kinda like it.  I would love to help but I don't even know what C++ or Python or G2PD (i'm 12 for gosh sakes :Popcorn: ) but I would love to help with the ideas.  Me and my friends tried to create 'Pikmin 3' (pikmin series are my favortite games of all time) we only drew the monster, new pikmin, enemies, storyline, that kinda stuff.  It went on for like, 3 years, but since I had to move a state away it kinda died

So, if you need help with some ideas, just email me at jbiscupski@gmail.com

Hope I can help!  (I was just reading the first 10 pages so I don't know if this game is finished or in alpha or anything, so if you could notify me on the thread, that would be awesome!)

----------


## wolfyking2

Bump

----------


## punong_bisyonaryo

Are the recent developments for GP2D or for iTeam? or both? Man, this project has been going on for years, what is the estimated "release date"?

----------


## KIAaze

For GP2D.
But since we need it for iteam, it's necessary.

And it's taking so long because none of us works fulltime on it. :/




> I would love to help but I don't even know what C++ or Python or G2PD (i'm 12 for gosh sakes)


There is no minimum age to start learn coding.  :Smile: 
The internet is full of tutorials, so if you want to start learning now, you can do it easily.

Here, two 14 year old programmers: http://www.slembcke.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=94  :Wink:

----------


## wolfyking2

Heh, I google 'em and see what I can do!

----------


## charlieg

The more I read about iteam, the more I find myself asking, "Why are these guys writing this from scratch instead of skinning or forking Wormux?"

Why are you starting over when there is a game project that provides all the features you seem to need?

----------


## KIAaze

Because the main goal is to create a new cross-platform game engine.
At least that's what I understood...

Why create yet another cross-platform game engine?
We had a discussion about that, but I can't find it anymore. :/

I think this kind of engine is what is being aimed for:
http://darkbasic.thegamecreators.com/
http://gdk.thegamecreators.com/

edit: found the discussion!
http://www.iteamgame.org/forum/viewt...=14&p=138#p138

----------


## JoshuaRL

I don't have any news, sorry.

I'm just proud of my new avatar!  REPRESENT!

I'll always remember the first FOSS team I joined.  And when GP2D stabilizes and iteam proper can be made, I am ready to write copy.

----------


## KIAaze

> I am ready to write copy.


You mean story? ^^
iteam for the Karmic Koala! Let's go!  :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaRL

> You mean story? ^^
> iteam for the Karmic Koala! Let's go!


Um ... yeah.  That's the phrase for writing the story.

Woot!  I'm ready for that!   :Guitar:

----------


## CharmyBee

> The more I read about iteam, the more I find myself asking, "Why are these guys writing this from scratch instead of skinning or forking Wormux?"


Starting from a clean slate isn't a crime. Besides, when this thread started, neither Wormux or HedgeWars matured to playability at that point, and that doesn't exactly play like gunbound anyhow. You might as well tell them to drop what they are doing and derive from xscorch because it exists.

----------


## jorgerosa

"The more I read about iteam, the more I find myself asking, "Why are these guys writing this from scratch instead of skinning or forking Wormux?", That way was too easy for DARKGuy... (wanna complain?... you can send him messages, but plz dont talk with him face to face... well... the risk is yours)

jk, DG in fact intends to go much further in play, effects, physics, etc...
He intends to have big quality in his game, near as commercial ones as possible.
Cya

----------


## Cresho

The only thing I have to offer is music score.  :Popcorn:

----------


## smain

Just found this game (and this thread o.0).... been looking through some of the pages, and this project really looks awesome, and like something with great potential... However  :Neutral: ... A LOT of your pages seems to be either down or filled with weird spam o.0... So would just bump up this post and ask: How does this game move along?_?...

----------


## KIAaze

Working links:

Official site: http://iteamgame.org/ (still under construction? Forum filled with spam)

Sourceforge project page: http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/ (where the code is)

Launchpad project page: https://launchpad.net/iteam (for future translations and handling bug reports? Perhaps switch to launchpad bazaar repository?)

New iteam wiki: http://iteamgame.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Old iteam wiki: http://iteam.wikispaces.com/

Forum not filled with spam and with more interesting posts: http://iteamgame.org/forum/

IRC channel: #iteam on freenode (you'll always find someone there.  :Smile:  )

This forum thread. Still useful as you can see.

==============================================
Now for the current status of the project:
It seems everyone is too busy with other things / real life at the moment or just too lazy to work on the project.
I think the main problem of this project was trying to rewrite a new game engine (cross-platform, with a minimum of dependencies, network support, physics engine, SDL or SDL+OpenGL, etc).
While the engine isn't so bad currently and could have a lot of potential (we have working polygon generation from images for collisions!), it's just a lot of work and not as much fun as writing the game itself. (except for the physics part!  :Very Happy:  )

(The more a project is used, the faster it progresses. Since nobody plays iteam or uses our engine at the moment, not a lot happens. ^^)

I wouldn't say the project is dead, but it's currently on hold until somebody starts committing changes again. (this includes me having to adapt the physics code, so judo can use it if I remember correctly)
This could happen anytime, this evening or next year.

----------


## Judo

I intend to revive the project by myself, and KIAaze has shown interest in helping.

I plan to use the Orx engine rather than make one from scratch as that is what killed the project. (That, and the rewrite of said engine)

Unless DARKGuy decides to return to the project, I will be changing some of the planned gameplay, but not by much.

I suspect that I can have a demo within two weeks if my schedule stays the way it is now.

So yeah... check back in and see if I can honor my words.

----------


## jorgerosa

DARKGuy has abandoned this project? I don´t think so. Guys, don´t forget he studies and work at same time, that it´s not an easy task.

Orx engine, seems to me, to be a awesome option indeed.
Home: http://orx-project.org/about
Tutorials: http://orx-project.org/wiki/en/orx/tutorials/main

I didn´t found much documentation about it, but that doesn´t mean to be an issue.

EDIT: I´ve found this on a google search, sounds interesting: http://www.ambrosine.com/resource.html

----------


## Judo

He hasn't been in the IRC channel for a long time so I assume he's lost interest.

----------


## rbolio

Since it's been a while, i thought i'd bump this chat! wassup people! we are still waiting for the beta versions!

----------


## AustinTX

Any news? I love the idea. Hope to try it soon.

----------


## DangerOnTheRanger

> For GP2D.
> But since we need it for iteam, it's necessary.
> 
> And it's taking so long because none of us works fulltime on it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> There is no minimum age to start learn coding. 
> The internet is full of tutorials, so if you want to start learning now, you can do it easily.
> ...


Coding isn't hard, I'm 14 with my own 2200+ line game engine under my belt...

----------


## bleutyler

Hello there.

I have marked this as a thread to watch.  

I have two B.Math majors, one in Computer Science, the other in Combinatorics (if you know what that is)

Anyways, I am interested in helping.  I have 3 years of C++ programming experience.  Also, as a career, I am a web programmer.  I would be very eager to help with coding routines that work behind the scenes, such as physics methods.  I have no experience with 3D rendering unfortunately. 

I would also be happy to help with administration of the website.  

I will be checking out the resources outside of ubuntuforums.org that are listed here to help get familiar with where the project is and where my talents can be of use.

----------


## KIAaze

Mnh, this thread is suddenly alive again. What happened?

Anyway, code is on sourceforge:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamepower/

So if you want to join, just create an account on sourceforge and ask darkguy to add you to the projects.

But be warned: activity is close to zero at the moment, so unless there's a sudden spike of motivation among the current devs, you might be on your own.
(but maybe your new contributions will reignite interest!  :Smile:  )

@DangerOnTheRanger:
Which game engine did you write? Is it available online?

----------


## DangerOnTheRanger

> Mnh, this thread is suddenly alive again. What happened?
> 
> Anyway, code is on sourceforge:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamepower/
> 
> So if you want to join, just create an account on sourceforge and ask darkguy to add you to the projects.
> 
> But be warned: activity is close to zero at the moment, so unless there's a sudden spike of motivation among the current devs, you might be on your own.
> ...


I wrote the game engine/game development kit called OpenBlox. And yes, it is available online : http://openblox.sourceforge.net
It's a 3D game development kit, so I didn't think you guys could use it.
Though, it's not finished yet. When it is, it will be fully scriptable (via Lua), and completely networked.

----------


## Judo

Third revision of iteam. -.-  No attempt at GP2D this time around, I just made some basic sprite and text classes (Orx wasn't as amazing as I'd imagined).  The code is ugly for now so it won't be on the SVN for a little while.

I was going to wait until I had something close to a beta release ready but if people are offering to help now.... well, feel free.  Just come to #iteam on sourceforge and we'll get you something to do.

Maybe iteam will be finished this time.  Let's hope.  Assuming we can avoid complete rewrites again, it should be easy.

----------


## escaflowne

Judo,

I would like to try the game.

Does the source available to be downloaded? I tried the sourceforge link, but the source can't be seen anywhere.

----------


## KIAaze

The sourceforge links still work:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/develop
http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamepower/develop

I haven't tried it for a while, but I think these instructions should still work:
http://iteam.wikispaces.com/Compiling

The short version is:


```
sudo apt-get install subversion
svn co https://gamepower.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gamepower gamepower
svn co https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team i-team
```

If you have problems compiling, don't hesitate to ask here or on the IRC channel #iteam@chat.freenode.net

P.S.: Does anyone know what the difference between chat.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net is?
edit: Apparently, chat.freenode.net is the main one and irc.freenode.net is an alias.  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntu27

So is the project back on tract?  :Confused:

----------


## Judo

It's not entirely back on track.  KIAaze has offered to work with me, but for now it's just me working on it.  It just so happens I'm a busy student as well so development could possibly probably maybe be slow.  Or I could have nothing to do this weekend and get a lot done.  Who knows...

In any case, the code is not available yet simply because it would embarrass me but anyone who wants to help can get their hands on it.  (Just come to #iteam on freenode and talk to me)  Artists are welcome too, of course.

Just to reiterate that, that's freenode, not sourceforge.  I'm not sure why I typed that in my last post. >.>

----------


## sycogamer94

Seriously, I test games in Alpha and Beta forms.

If you want me to test, I can. I can test in Windows, using emulation, and USB Ubuntu. I can also ask some of my friends to play, report bugs/glitches, etc.

I also make music, if you want me to make background music, I can. It'll just take a long, and you'll have to tell what you want it to sound like.

----------


## D0nJ0seph

So? How is it going? any progress?  :Very Happy:  You know, just to know if the project still alive or died  :Sad:

----------


## Judo

It's still alive but I'm the only one active.  Not much progress has been made since my last post, other than a rewrite of half the graphics code so I can get rotations and animations.  That isn't to say I'm still in the beginning steps, it's just.... I forgot to add it originally so I had to go back and change a lot.  :Embarassed: 

To tell the truth, if 1) this thread stayed alive, and/or 2) someone yelled at me in the IRC channel, I'd work much, much faster.  It seems no one is showing interest, you know?  I have the skill to make something better than Gunbound/Worms but why should I do that if no one wants it?

----------


## Purplerob

People do want this, I know I do.

----------


## D0nJ0seph

> People do want this, I know I do.


I want it too! Prob i'm not able to help (because i don't know anything about programming) but i'll for sure play this!

----------


## ubuntu27

> To tell the truth, if 1) this thread stayed alive, and/or 2) someone yelled at me in the IRC channel, I'd work much, much faster.  It seems no one is showing interest, you know?  I have the skill to make something better than Gunbound/Worms but why should I do that if no one wants it?


I am interested. I have been subscribed to this thread since its inception. And I can proudly proclaim that I have read ALL the 766 post (77 pages).


The only reason I do not "raise my voice" is to not appear to be Spam-ing the thread or bothering the developers.

I am already used to hearing or reading developer's comments about how they are annoyed of people constantly pressuring them to release or to fix things faster.


So, good luck in this project. I am cheering for you.

----------


## escaflowne

Me too. I have subscribed this thread since the first time I read it.

Unfortunately I am not a programmer to help you with the coding.

Hoping that this game is playable soon.

Good luck and all the best!

----------


## Giraffemonster

> It's still alive but I'm the only one active.  Not much progress has been made since my last post, other than a rewrite of half the graphics code so I can get rotations and animations.  That isn't to say I'm still in the beginning steps, it's just.... I forgot to add it originally so I had to go back and change a lot. 
> 
> To tell the truth, if 1) this thread stayed alive, and/or 2) someone yelled at me in the IRC channel, I'd work much, much faster.  It seems no one is showing interest, you know?  I have the skill to make something better than Gunbound/Worms but why should I do that if no one wants it?


Only one person working on this? That must take a lot of effort, and probably even more patience. I'm sure that a lot of people are looking forward to this project coming alive, and it seems like a great idea. I read through the concept, and it seems like something I would enjoy too.

Unfortunately however, I have no significant experience in programming, audio, and graphic development, and thus cannot be of any help. The most I could probably do is keep this thread alive, and possibly help spread the word.

Also, is this able to be contributed to publicly? Whenever I see projects they usually have links to sourceforge pages and the like, but I can't find any.

Looking forward to this.

----------


## devix91

Hello, im somewhat an artist, here's my portfolio ePortfolio.
I realize that this game is 2D and I mainly focus on 3D but I may be of some help, you never know.
PS. Excuse the language, I am czech and currently looking for work, gotta do the best i can ^__^

----------


## KIAaze

> Also, is this able to be contributed to publicly? Whenever I see projects they usually have links to sourceforge pages and the like, but I can't find any.


Here are the sourceforge links:
main game: http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-team/
game engine: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamepower/




> Hello, im somewhat an artist, here's my portfolio ePortfolio.
> I realize that this game is 2D and I mainly focus on 3D but I may be of some help, you never know.
> PS. Excuse the language, I am czech and currently looking for work, gotta do the best i can ^__^


Well, if you want to work for money, we do not have any. ^^
But if you want to gain work experience it could help. Unfortunately, the project has been dormant since a long time and it is unknown when, if ever, it will restart.
So if you want your art (which looks very nice by the way  :Smile:  ) to be used in an open-source game, I think you might be better of with the following 2 links:
http://forum.freegamedev.net/
http://opengameart.org/

P.S.: If anybody needs any help getting iteam and/or gamepower to run, just contact me or any of the other developers. The #iteam channel on freenode is still alive.

----------


## Judo

I just thought I'd bump this since I'm kind of working on it.  Since SourceForge is refusing me access to my account, I'm hosting iteam on github.  https://github.com/4a75646f/iteam

adamorjames was doing some work on graphics, although I don't know the details.

Azzkikr is alive but lazy and DARKGuy is MIA.  That's the state of things, I suppose.

Anyone that's interested can drop by #iteam on freenode.  Any input would be appreciated.

----------


## KIAaze

Great job Judo!
And I'm also still alive, but busy. I hope to find some time to try out your branch and help out a bit if I can.  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello friends! Still alive too, and still dreaming with this game!  :Smile:

----------

